# Catoctin Shawl KAL



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Catoctin Shawl KAL!!!!! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selections, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at their own pace.

Catoctin is a top-down, crescent lace shawl with a cool cable and lace knitted-on border worked in fingering weight yarn. Believe it or not, the pattern is not that hard to knit and incorporates some interesting stitch patterns that have a nice rhythm to themlots of multiples of threesso the design is easy to memorize, fast to work and never boring. And the suspended cable on the border is really fun to knit. I always try to add a bit of something new to the designs for the KALs, so working a lace cable would be the new technique this time around. There are also some special yarn over techniques as well.

If youve not worked a knitted-on border, there are detailed instructions on the pattern and we can help you on the KAL as well. The Catoctin pattern has both row-by-row written instructions and my usual big charts, so you can use the method that works best for you. And there are video links to various techniques used to knit the shawl.

Size: 72 x 19. The size is easily customizable to a smaller shawlette size or a larger shawl as well.

Yardage required: 750-850 yards of fingering weight yarn for the pattern size, but heavier yarn would work just fine.

Here is the link to my topic in our Designers Pattern Section where all the details about the shawl may be found as well as links to where the pattern may be purchased:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180206-1.html

Please feel free to PM me if you have further questions about the pattern or the KAL.

Here are some pictures of the design:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

It's gorgeous! I have the perfect yarn. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love the colour, beautiful work


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a gorgeous shawl. Dee, I love your choice of pics, especially the mountain pic. Catoctin looks really at home there!

I was one of Dee's test knitters for this shawl and it was a real delight to knit.

Dee's KALs are a lot of fun. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and there is always someone there who will try and help, and of course, Dee is always there. A lot of people's potential questions are already answered in the pattern as Dee gives very comprehensive instructions.

Feel free to post progress pics. Everyone likes to see how others are doing, what type of yarn etc.

Hope you have as much pleasure knitting this as I did.

Happy Knitting. Grab your needles, yarn and pattern and get started. 

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Another classy design. Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is a gorgeous shawl. Dee, I love your choice of pics, especially the mountain pic. Catoctin looks really at home there!


Thanks Sue... The mountain pic was taken at the highest point in Harper's Ferry, WV. I was standing in front of the Hilltop House hotel, which unfortunately has partially collapsed, taking with it many decades of history. I went there many times over the years... this view of the confluence of the Potomac and Shenandoah rivers and the town below is just breathtaking. I took Catoctin there a few weeks back, hoping to get good pics of the shawl against the rustic stonework of the town, but it poured rain most of the day and so I was only able to sneak a few pics in while it was drizzling a bit. I was happy to get this one shot... I attached one end to a flag pole and I was standing up on a boulder next to it, holding the other end out with one hand and taking the pic with the other! It was a bit scary, since the wind was blowing like crazy. What we do for art, right???


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Knowing the challenges you overcame to get that shot makes it even better. The greens in the landscape and the shawl match perfectly. Gorgeous.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Completely agree with sue and rosalie. That middle pic is amazing. 
The shawl is goregous with or with out the background. 
This better get in your inteview!!!!! . I can see it now. Dee, nekkid in a bathfull of her shawls with Catoctin on top!!!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> ...This better get in your inteview!!!!! . I can see it now. Dee, nekkid in a bathfull of her shawls with Catoctin on top!!!!!!!


Lorraine, I am trying to encourage people to knit lace, not scare them! What an image!!! :twisted:


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Lorraine, I am trying to encourage people to knit lace, not scare them! What an image!!! :twisted:


Remember I've met you. Not scary at all!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I would love to knit this beauty and I think I have the perfect yarn


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I would love to knit this beauty and I think I have the perfect yarn


What yarn are you thinking of using?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> What yarn are you thinking of using?


Araucania, fingering. What do you think? It is 75% wool 25 polyamide.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Remember I've met you. Not scary at all!!


Yeah, and I saw those thick glasses YOU were wearing!!! But thanks all the same.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Araucania, fingering. What do you think? It is 75% wool 25 polyamide.


That is gorgeous and perfect! I swatched quite a bit of the design in a similar color during designing it and it looked great. I think at least one test knitter used that as well.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> It's gorgeous! I have the perfect yarn. I can't wait to get started!


Thanks! What kind of yarn are you thinking of using??


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

DROOOLINGGGG OVER HERE 
that is goregous...


Katsch said:


> Araucania, fingering. What do you think? It is 75% wool 25 polyamide.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

You know I gotta stop drinking from two bottles at once - it does give me that Pepsi bottle bottom glasses look....oh well the waiters look cute though remember????



stevieland said:


> Yeah, and I saw those thick glasses YOU were wearing!!! But thanks all the same.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, I love your pictures. So lovely!

I used Araucania Huasco 100% extra fine Merino in Sock Wt. or fingering, I guess...in lavender, rose and rust...shades...


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Will be printing out my pattern tomorrow tho I really want to get my Nanciann finished first. Dee, did any of your testers try this with lace weight? I already have some wonderful merino lace weight in the stash in a rich dark blood red color. If not, I am heading up to Iowa City for a grandchild's ball game and can detour thru my favorite yarn store. If I go fingering weight, would you recommend a tonal yarn rather than a handpainted--- looks like the border would hide a "fussy" yarn. Thanks for designing another crescent; I get so many compliments on my Holbrook each time I wear it. Debi


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Debi, Look at the Catoctins on the "design by dee" group on Ravelry. This design is perfect for tonal or the more subtle hand painted yarns. None of us tested with lace weight because Dee was concerned about how the cables would work up in it. If you like the Holbrook, you are going to love this one. It is a wonderful knit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would have loved to have gotten a pic of you standing there holding her. Now that would be worth showing when you have your interview! Like you say, "what we do for art!" A picture is worth a thousand words. That is real dedication for you!

Sue



stevieland said:


> Thanks Sue... The mountain pic was taken at the highest point in Harper's Ferry, WV. I was standing in front of the Hilltop House hotel, which unfortunately has partially collapsed, taking with it many decades of history. I went there many times over the years... this view of the confluence of the Potomac and Shenandoah rivers and the town below is just breathtaking. I took Catoctin there a few weeks back, hoping to get good pics of the shawl against the rustic stonework of the town, but it poured rain most of the day and so I was only able to sneak a few pics in while it was drizzling a bit. I was happy to get this one shot... I attached one end to a flag pole and I was standing up on a boulder next to it, holding the other end out with one hand and taking the pic with the other! It was a bit scary, since the wind was blowing like crazy. What we do for art, right???


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Dee, that middle picture is so perfect!! I love it...it will be a great one for all to make. Beautiful, beautiful shawl.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, I have the pattern....How do I join the KAL (and what exactly does that mean/stand for)? I have never done joined one before but it sounds very fun and informative.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just come here. Start knitting. Ask questions if necessary, maybe post pic of your yarn and/or your progress. Just by coming here you have joined! Share your thoughts, have a laugh. The KAL is what you make it.

Sue


betsyknit said:


> OK, I have the pattern....How do I join the KAL (and what exactly does that mean/stand for)? I have never done joined one before but it sounds very fun and informative.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just come here. Start knitting. Ask questions if necessary, maybe post pic of your yarn and/or your progress. Just by coming here you have joined! Share your thoughts, have a laugh. The KAL is what you make it.
> 
> Sue


Thank you!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Debi, Look at the Catoctins on the "design by dee" group on Ravelry. This design is perfect for tonal or the more subtle hand painted yarns. None of us tested with lace weight because Dee was concerned about how the cables would work up in it. If you like the Holbrook, you are going to love this one. It is a wonderful knit.


Thanks for the quick response -- nothing to do but head to the yarn store this afternoon! At least the temptation to cast on like RIGHT NOW will be tempered by the fact tha Nanciann is already on my absolute favorite set of size 5 circulars, lol. Debi


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll be buying the pattern today, I'd love to join the KAL but I'm in the process of moving - furniture goes tomorrow! Thanks for the beautiful design, Dee. Just one thing - what does the name mean/signify?? Val


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Welcome to the Catoctin Shawl KAL!!!!! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selections, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at their own pace.
> 
> Catoctin is a top-down, crescent lace shawl with a cool cable and lace knitted-on border worked in fingering weight yarn. Believe it or not, the pattern is not that hard to knit and incorporates some interesting stitch patterns that have a nice rhythm to themlots of multiples of threesso the design is easy to memorize, fast to work and never boring. And the suspended cable on the border is really fun to knit. I always try to add a bit of something new to the designs for the KALs, so working a lace cable would be the new technique this time around. There are also some special yarn over techniques as well.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I'm jealous! That green is spectacular! What yarn was it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

That middle shot does certainly show this shawl off: the colours & textures are a perfect match.
I have ordered my yarn & am anxious to start - as in looking forward to it but nervous about the combination of stitches & that knit on border. I have perfect faith in your ability, Dee, to get me through it.
In the meantime, I am working on my second Nanciann.

That bathtub shot would sure be interesting. Don't forget a glass of bubbly held aloft


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh Dee you have done it again... you must never sleep with all the pattern writing and knitting going on.. The picture was so beautiful... but just reading how you took it made me scared for your safety :shock: .... please be careful... I love this design... I 'm up to my ears in KAL's right now but I know there are so many who will be joining you! I look forward to seeing how everyones turn out.. Oh by the way... I love that color... its as if you painted it to match the scenery!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

http://tinyurl.com/q5venjq

Would something like this work for the shawl?


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

I just bought the pattern. I haven't done a KAL before. How do I find it on KP or where to look when I want to check out others or get help? So lace type yarn would not be a good choice? I have Juniper Moon Farm Findley, 50% merino wool, 50% silk, in Bloom. I had this earmarked for a different shawl. If I can't use it for the Catoctin then I'll need to go the LYS. Oh what a hardship, lol. Thank you for your input.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> http://tinyurl.com/q5venjq
> 
> Would something like this work for the shawl?


I, myself, would rather not work with pure silk. Perhaps one of the others can give you more on that...I like silk but only with a base of Merino...It holds the pattern design better, in my opinion.

Also, that is laceweight and no one tested the pattern in lace, that I know of...Sock weight or fingering would show off the cable so much better.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I just bought the pattern and this yarn is on the way but I need to finish my Nanciann first.
https://www.etsy.com/transaction/137230929?ref=fb2_tnx_title


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> I just bought the pattern and this yarn is on the way but I need to finish my Nanciann first.
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/137230929?ref=fb2_tnx_title


Oh, Yummmmmmmmmmmm...I love it ....


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Jomoyach said:


> I just bought the pattern. I haven't done a KAL before. How do I find it on KP or where to look when I want to check out others or get help? So lace type yarn would not be a good choice? I have Juniper Moon Farm Findley, 50% merino wool, 50% silk, in Bloom. I had this earmarked for a different shawl. If I can't use it for the Catoctin then I'll need to go the LYS. Oh what a hardship, lol. Thank you for your input.


I earmark this site on my search bar on my computer and it brings me right to it....I update the search to the current page when needed.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

nanciann said:


> I, myself, would rather not work with pure silk. Perhaps one of the others can give you more on that...I like silk but only with a base of Merino...It holds the pattern design better, in my opinion.
> 
> Also, that is laceweight and no one tested the pattern in lace, that I know of...Sock weight or fingering would show off the cable so much better.


Thank you!


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Found a perfect yarn in my stash, yippee ! When do we start?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Jomoyach said:


> Found a perfect yarn in my stash, yippee ! When do we start?


You have the pattern? You have the yarn and needles? Cast on and start knitting. You are going to love it.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Check out the site for beautiful hand dyed yarns. I also like Aloha Blu. Hope this is OK to say?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Will be printing out my pattern tomorrow tho I really want to get my Nanciann finished first. Dee, did any of your testers try this with lace weight? I already have some wonderful merino lace weight in the stash in a rich dark blood red color. If not, I am heading up to Iowa City for a grandchild's ball game and can detour thru my favorite yarn store. If I go fingering weight, would you recommend a tonal yarn rather than a handpainted--- looks like the border would hide a "fussy" yarn. Thanks for designing another crescent; I get so many compliments on my Holbrook each time I wear it. Debi


I'm glad you like the crescent shape. I do too! This crescent, being more "crescenty" than Holbrook, stays on your shoulders really, and easily wraps around itself without even needing a shawl pin.

I think that Rosalie gave you the perfect answer, but I wanted to go into more detail for anyone else who is wondering the same thing.

*YARN CHOICE* - The 3D quality of those cables is going to show to the best advantage in fingering or heavier weight yarn. If you are going with a darker color, I suggest a yarn/color that reflects light even through it is a dark tone. The yarn that Katsch choose is a good example of that. There are light tones in those swatches as well as dark. And my green color is not exactly light but showed off the cables very well, which was why I picked it.

I used Rustic Fingering from Neighborhood Fiber Company. It is very similar to Tosh Merino light, both being single ply merinos that show stitch definition nicely. The dyeing process for this type of fingering seems to make the yarn glow from within... it is hard to describe, but that is why the darker colors will work well because of the light reflecting quality.

Regarding lace yarn... not all lace is alike, of course. There are heavier lace yarns that are 100% merino at 880 yards or less per 100 grams that might work. That kind of lace yarn is a bit plump and still shows some stitch definition. You would want to swatch the border, block it hard, and wait a day or so and see what the cable looks like. I think a yarn like Zephyr Lace 2/18 would make the cables looks sort of straggly. But I could be wrong.... I've been before many times! For example, I thought my Alexandra shawl would not look good in lace weight and once a few folks knitted it in lace, I could see I was sorely mistaken. So swatch before starting so you are not disappointed.

I did design this so it could handle the slightly more variegated yarns than just tonals.... check out Lorraine's/cdninswe's version on Ravelry, and Nanciann's is pretty variegated too. (Both amazing versions, by the way... thanks!)

But as long as the variegation is tonally subtle, you would be fine. On the other hand, if your yarn is bright green, bright yellow and orange, that might be a bit over the top and obscure the stitch patterns.

_P.S. I'm going to go block another shawl... my third in 24 hours... so I'll be back in about 30 minutes. _


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dee,
I have just purchased the pattern & will LOVE to make this wonderful Shawl.......

My Daughter 'Veechy' and I both made the 'Holbrook' in red. ...... and She made the Ashton in purple with your help with the charts.

I am thinking of making This Shawl with .... Blue Heron DK weight Rayon Metallic...... What do you think???
Would it be Too heavy of a yarn??? I have 1100 yards of the 'Blue-Violet'......

also - I have NEVER worked with a KAL --- But I am willing to try...... So count me in on this..... 
BUT - Do let us know how a KAL works.......

Thanks, CBCarol


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> _P.S. I'm going to go block another shawl... my third in 24 hours... so I'll be back in about 30 minutes. _


Okay - now you're just showing off 
(for me it takes HOURS!!)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

valmac said:


> I'll be buying the pattern today, I'd love to join the KAL but I'm in the process of moving - furniture goes tomorrow! Thanks for the beautiful design, Dee. Just one thing - what does the name mean/signify?? Val


I have it explained on the first page of the pattern... but in brief... Catoctin Mountain is a beautiful mountain park in Maryland. (The presidential retreat Camp David is somewhere around there, in an undisclosed location.) It is actually a small range of mountains, and even its highest location would hardly be considered a mountain by most folks, being under 2,000 feet. But its the best we have around these parts, close to Washington, DC. And so us city folk go there often to get away from it all.... and I've had many good times there over the years. I tend to name my shawls after significant places or people to me, so there you have it!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> Dee,
> I have just purchased the pattern & will LOVE to make this wonderful Shawl.......
> 
> My Daughter 'Veechy' and I both made the 'Holbrook' in red. ...... and She made the Ashton in purple with your help with the charts.
> ...


I have made 5 holbrooks all in heavier weight yarn and I am biasedbut they came out brilliantly. Just realise that you will have wonderfully largecozy shawl for the winter. One Holbrook made in aran weight had a wingspan of 129inches. I knit to the pattern repeats. So if you want a smaller shawl just folow Dee's instructions for changing the size.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

betsyknit said:


> OK, I have the pattern....How do I join the KAL (and what exactly does that mean/stand for)? I have never done joined one before but it sounds very fun and informative.


Welcome betsyknit! I am so glad you are joining us. Feel free to post as often as you like, and ask any questions you like. The nice thing is that with these KALs, we always have new people like you along with the "regulars" who are very well versed in knitting up my patterns. So there is always someone pretty much who can get back to you right away. Good luck... can't wait to see your shawl.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That middle shot does certainly show this shawl off: the colours & textures are a perfect match.
> I have ordered my yarn & am anxious to start - as in looking forward to it but nervous about the combination of stitches & that knit on border. I have perfect faith in your ability, Dee, to get me through it.
> In the meantime, I am working on my second Nanciann.
> 
> That bathtub shot would sure be interesting. Don't forget a glass of bubbly held aloft


Thanks! I do love that picture.

You will knit up a perfect Catoctin if your Nanciann is any indication of your mad skills!!!! (And yes, hand holding on request throughout the process--no problemo!)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Dee,
> I have just purchased the pattern & will LOVE to make this wonderful Shawl.......
> 
> My Daughter 'Veechy' and I both made the 'Holbrook' in red. ...... and She made the Ashton in purple with your help with the charts.
> ...


All it takes to be a part of this KAL is to participate.

Concerning DK weight yarn, it's a little heavy. If I were to consider knitting the Catoctin with that weight of yarn, I'd knit a swatch of the border, two repeats, and then block it. Not ever having knit with rayon, I looked up how to block that fiber and found that it's much like blocking acrylic.

http://www.ehow.com/how_8680259_block-rayon-yarn.html

Also, I would probably knit the smaller version of the shawl because the DK weight is so much bigger than fingering weight yarns. The swatch will tell you a lot about how to proceed with that yarn, if you choose to use it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> :thumbup: I'm jealous! That green is spectacular! What yarn was it?


Yeah, isn't that yarn just amazing!! It was heaven to work with. I go into a little more detail about the yarn itself a few posts up in my YARN post. The colorway is "Anacostia" fyi. Here is a link to where you can buy it if you are interested:

http://neighborhoodfiberco.bigcartel.com/category/rustic-fingering

Karida is the who dyes this yarn and owns the company, which is local to me in Baltimore, MD. She was at the Maryland Wool and Sheep Festival a few months ago, and I was thrilled to find her booth first thing in the morning. I think I spent over an hour there... she is a true artist when it comes to her dyeing. Really extraordinary yarn. Her Studio Sock is also fabulous... a tight twist merino with amazing stitch definition.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> http://tinyurl.com/q5venjq
> 
> Would something like this work for the shawl?


What Nanciann said! Check out the post I made on page 3 regarding yarn choice. Personally, I do not like working with 100% silk. It is gorgeous, don't get me wrong. But it has no elasticity and hurts my hands to work because of that for some reason. And it stretches like crazy over time. I like a little merino in my silk! Like Zephyr lace 50/50 merino/silk. for example, but that's just me. But even with that... I just reblocked a lace weight shawl in Zephyr that was previously blocked to 80" across the top 2 a bit over a year ago, and it is now 90" across the top!!!! 90"!!! Now I like my shawls big since I am not a small woman, but even 90" is too big for me!!!

So I think that anything all silk is going to stretch the texture out of those cables over time.

Now a nice fingering with some silk in it, or cashmere, or just all merino or some type of wool.... you'll be fine with any of those choices.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> I just bought the pattern and this yarn is on the way but I need to finish my Nanciann first.
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/137230929?ref=fb2_tnx_title


YES!!!!!! What a color!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> Check out the site for beautiful hand dyed yarns. I also like Aloha Blu. Hope this is OK to say?


Absolutely okay. We talk about our yarns by name all the time. We wax poetic about the colors! No amount of yarn talk is ever too much!!!!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Dee
I just cannot resist the Catoctin Shawl. I was going to knit something else, but you are such a temptress. Will get pattern today. However I have vowed to finnish the sweater I am doing before I cast on another project. I have never joined a KAL but this shawl is just too pretty. I love knitting lace and I love cabbles. Catoctin says it all. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, Dee, that is exquisite! I love the design. I will be bookmarking this KAL so that I can come back to it when I have time.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi again. I just posted the first two paragraphs below as an answer to a question on my other Catoctin topic in the pattern section, but I wanted to address this issue here.

*Regarding measuring gauge for lace fabric *

FYI, when I measure my gauge for my pattern, I am measuring a stockinette section of the actual shawl that has been blocked and then relaxed for a day or two. I don't stretch it out. I just plop the shawl down on a flat surface, smooth it out, and get out a ruler and measure. If I were to have stretched my green sample out a bit, I could have easily gotten it to 4.5 st per inch.

So there lies the problem of really getting a good gauge on lace--since the fabric has lot of give to it because of the blocking process and knitting it on much larger needles than the yarn tag calls for to make it open and lacy, and some fiber has more give than others depending on how its blocked and even how many hours off the blocking boards at times--it is really hard to get an accurate read.

For example, the gauge for my blue sample Holbrook shawl was 4.5 st per inch a week or so after blocking (but 9 months later it is now 5 st per inch which is not surprising for merino). But I used a smaller US 5 needle on that Holbrook shawl than I did on Catoctin! What's up with that???? They were both merino yarns! But.........

The Catoctin yarn is a single ply merino, and the Holbrook was a tight twist 2-ply. The Catoctin yarn is a bit thinner a fingering than the Holbrook yarn. Maybe that was it... who knows??? But still... it is enough to make one lose her mind trying to figure out the rhyme or reason of it all! That is why it is hard even to guarantee yardage when lace is knitted "to gauge" due to all the variables that affect the bottom line.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Hi Dee
> I just cannot resist the Catoctin Shawl. I was going to knit something else, but you are such a temptress. Will get pattern today. However I have vowed to finnish the sweater I am doing before I cast on another project. I have never joined a KAL but this shawl is just too pretty. I love knitting lace and I love cabbles. Catoctin says it all. Happy knitting Linda


I haven't been called a temptress for a while!! I like it!!! And thanks...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Those yarns are stunning. How lucky you were to meet her at the fair. Especially early so you had more money to spend!  
I've bookmarked this thread so I don't lose all the wonderful info and advice you've given.
Thank!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - now you're just showing off
> (for me it takes HOURS!!)


(maybe a litte!) And I just unpinned that 3rd one and am getting ready for the 4th! If I put the fan on it, it might dry in 3 hours, and if I can put on the 5th one by 8pm tonight.... I think I may have hit the US world record... 5 shawls blocked on the same boards in 24 hours!!!!

To be fair, it is a million times easier to block a triangle, and I have knit so many of those that I can do it in my sleep. The ones that take hours are the rectangles and the rounded one. Those take me a couple of hours at least. I have to reblock Holbrook, but I am saving it for tomorrow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

These must all be for your interview? I hope that lots of pics get taken. Is the reporter coming to your house, taking you out for coffee/lunch or what? Male or female reporter? Hopefully one who is into knitting.

Sue


stevieland said:


> (maybe a litte!) And I just unpinned that 3rd one and am getting ready for the 4th! If I put the fan on it, it might dry in 3 hours, and if I can put on the 5th one by 8pm tonight.... I think I may have hit the US world record... 5 shawls blocked on the same boards in 24 hours!!!!
> 
> To be fair, it is a million times easier to block a triangle, and I have knit so many of those that I can do it in my sleep. The ones that take hours are the rectangles and the rounded one. Those take me a couple of hours at least. I have to reblock Holbrook, but I am saving it for tomorrow.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, for my interview, but as I am doing that lace design workshop at the end of July, I wanted them to look nice for that also. It is incredible how much better these babies look when you reblock them. I've had some of these just piled on each other for a couple of years almost, and have worn quite a few. They look even better than when I first blocked them, for some reason. Or maybe I've been looking at them all shrunken and ratty and forgot how nice they were!

I think a female reporter, I don't think they are a knitter... and I'm going to the Two Rivers Yarn shop where the workshop will be held to meet with Mary the owner and the reporter. 

I wonder about the questions.... "Mrs. O'Keefe, if you could be a yarn, what yarn would you be?" "Mrs. O'Keefe, do you really spend every waking moment thinking about new ways to put holes in your knitting?

Gotta run... gotta block Edwina so I can make it to FIVE!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, I do not envy you. Blocking is not my favorite thing in this world to do. Blocking that many in one day would put me out of business for several days... Poor dear...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I couldn't face that many. I can't imagine them all drying so quickly either.

Sue


nanciann said:


> Oh, I do not envy you. Blocking is not my favorite thing in this world to do. Blocking that many in one day would put me out of business for several days... Poor dear...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with the blocking. You'll have to make sure you get some extra copies of the newspaper. Wonder if it will be accessible online. Is that the Frederick News-Post?

Sue


stevieland said:


> Yes, for my interview, but as I am doing that lace design workshop at the end of July, I wanted them to look nice for that also. It is incredible how much better these babies look when you reblock them. I've had some of these just piled on each other for a couple of years almost, and have worn quite a few. They look even better than when I first blocked them, for some reason. Or maybe I've been looking at them all shrunken and ratty and forgot how nice they were!
> 
> I think a female reporter, I don't think they are a knitter... and I'm going to the Two Rivers Yarn shop where the workshop will be held to meet with Mary the owner and the reporter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi ,
I have started and on chart 2, row 1 , k2togUT, confuses me. Does this look right, my stitch doesn't seem twisted to me. Does it to you?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Judy reading all of these posts at one time. For those of you who asked, KAL means Knit-a-long.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

It is hard to tell from the shots, sorry. But lets talk about it.

The picture below shows what every single final YO on the WS should look like on the RS before it is untwisted. On all the RS rows on chart 1, that stitch should have looked like that and that is why you knitted it through the back loop.

But since you have to knit that stitch together with another one, you can't just correct it by knitting through the back loop. You have to untwist it before you can knit the 2 together. 

So you knitted the first two stitches. Then you did a yarn over. Now.... the next stitch on your left needle will be the yarn over from the previous WS row like on Chart 1. That is the stitch that would be oriented with the left leg in front per the pic if you worked that WS yarnover "backwards" per the pattern notes on page 2. Does that make sense?

So your k2tog does not result in a twisted stitch if that's what you mean, rather the first stitch you are knitting together is twisted.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Never mind, silly me I forgot row 8 WS row, now I get it, duh.
Thanks for the picture Dee. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Never mind, silly me I forgot row 8 WS row, now I get it, duh.
> Thanks for the picture Dee. :thumbup:


Great! I'm going to keep my post about you even though you figured it out just in case anyone has a question about that.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I have it explained on the first page of the pattern... but in brief... Catoctin Mountain is a beautiful mountain park in Maryland. (The presidential retreat Camp David is somewhere around there, in an undisclosed location.) It is actually a small range of mountains, and even its highest location would hardly be considered a mountain by most folks, being under 2,000 feet. But its the best we have around these parts, close to Washington, DC. And so us city folk go there often to get away from it all.... and I've had many good times there over the years. I tend to name my shawls after significant places or people to me, so there you have it!


Talking of retreat, why don't we try to meet somewhere, sometimes in September for a long weekend. It would be fun, don't you think? Driving long distance doesn't bother me and I'm willing to carpool.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm jumping for joy at the opportunity to join this great KAL. Dee's patterns are always so wonderful and turn out incredible.

So, thank you Dee, for once again designing a treasure of a pattern.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I was hoping someone else would ask this, but since it hasn't come up.....on the wrong side yarnovers: I'm pretty sure how to work them, but are you talking about the yarnovers before/after the two edge stitches on each of the BODY charts only? What about the border wrong side yarnovers - do you do those the regular way?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I was hoping someone else would ask this, but since it hasn't come up.....on the wrong side yarnovers: I'm pretty sure how to work them, but are you talking about the yarnovers before/after the two edge stitches on each of the BODY charts only? What about the border wrong side yarnovers - do you do those the regular way?


Yes. If you look at the pattern... on page 2 it discusses the Body WS yarn overs, on page 3 it discusses the border yarn overs, specifically the first one after turning.

On the first WS row border yarnover, it is worked as a regular yarn over, meaning you don't wrap the opposite way so there is no need to untwist any stitches. It would be considered the "go to" way to do a purl to knit yarn over, with the yarn coming under and then over the need in the usual direction to complete the next stitch.

I just mentioned it on the pattern since it being a purl to knit yarn over just like the 2nd body WS row yarn (which is wrapped the opposite way to match the size of the first WS row yarn over) I didn't want people to think they should wrap it backwards as well.

YARN OVER EXPLANTION ALERT!!!!

And why did I go to all the trouble to do those yarn overs differently with all that twist/untwist stuff on the body?

Because with the first body WS yarn over, knit to purl, the yarn is really wrapped almost 1.25 times due to the beginning position of the yarn--it starts at the back is wrapped around like a regular yarn over and then has to go a quarter turn again to make it to the front in order to purl the next stitch.

A purl to knit yarn over worked in the usual direction starts at the the front and the just goes around the needle to the back in order to knit the next stitch. So it really doesn't even make a complete turn.

You could see this could cause a problem if one was trying to make sure that both sides of the shawl turned out the same length.

One could just be super careful and pull the bigger yarn over tighter and allow more slack on the smaller one, but that is sort of a pain, although it has to be done at times with some stitch patterns. But in this case, after weighing all the factors, I decided the backwards wrap was the way to go on that 2nd YO and less fiddy than having to remember all that too tight/too loose stuff.

Now.... the size of that first yarn over on the WS of the border wasn't trying to match up with anything, so since it is sort of a pain to remember to keep knitting through the back loop, I did it the regular way.

The end!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Got it - just double checking. Who knew there were so many ways to do yarnovers?! BTW, I want to move where that picture was made; I just love the mountains.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Got it - just double checking. Who knew there were so many ways to do yarnovers?! BTW, I want to move wheere that picture was made; I just love the mountains.


I just edited the original post wrote more info about the yarn overs in case you want to reread it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

ok...I have ordered my yarn and bought the pattern...I think that means I'm in!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Talking of retreat, why don't we try to meet somewhere, sometimes in September for a long weekend. It would be fun, don't you think? Driving long distance doesn't bother me and I'm willing to carpool.


It sounds like it would be lovely... but with designing full time now, it is hard for me to take even a day off since I've got so much I have to do before I may be forced to get a real job again... I'm keeping my fingers crossed I can keep doing this forever, but who knows!? I would hate to commit to anything right now that I'm not sure I can honor. Can we cross that bridge when we get to it, as they say?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Tove said:


> I'm jumping for joy at the opportunity to join this great KAL. Dee's patterns are always so wonderful and turn out incredible.
> 
> So, thank you Dee, for once again designing a treasure of a pattern.


You are welcome... and I'm so happy you are joining us.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> ok...I have ordered my yarn and bought the pattern...I think that means I'm in!


Yay!!! Glad to have ya! :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the extra yo info - that and knitting the first chart made it clear.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> It sounds like it would be lovely... but with designing full time now, it is hard for me to take even a day off since I've got so much I have to do before I may be forced to get a real job again... I'm keeping my fingers crossed I can keep doing this forever, but who knows!? I would hate to commit to anything right now that I'm not sure I can honor. Can we cross that bridge when we get to it, as they say?


After your interview, you'll stay at your drawing table forever and we will keep you busy. I told you before: if you design it, they will knit! Of course a Shawlettes gathering cannot interefer with your work.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

absolutely beautiful! what would you think of this in a burgundy, lace weight yarn? am seriously considering joining your kal.....have never done one....but would like to try!

we are neighbors across the bridge! am in olney, md....

when will this kal start?

looking forward to your reply

eileen :roll:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Check out Dee's post on page 3 re the use of lace yarn. None of the test knitters used fingering, as Dee didn't think that the lace would show the cables to their best.

The KAL has started. Just grab your needles, yarn and pattern and jump right in. If you have questions someone is usually around to answer. Everybody here is very friendly and helpful. Usually these KALs are fun. You will soon become friends with your fellow knitters as you share the experience and knit along together.

Sue



chaplainesr said:


> absolutely beautiful! what would you think of this in a burgundy, lace weight yarn? am seriously considering joining your kal.....have never done one....but would like to try!
> 
> we are neighbors across the bridge! am in olney, md....
> 
> ...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Sorry, but I think you mean none of the test knitters used lace, they did use fingering, as Dee told me the same thing about not using lace when I asked her.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Can someone tell me what size cable is the best length on the needles? I usually use 24", but it seems I should use something a bit longer...thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Sorry, but I think you mean none of the test knitters used lace, they did use fingering, as Dee told me the same thing about not using lace when I asked her.


You are correct!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Can someone tell me what size cable is the best length on the needles? I usually use 24", but it seems I should use something a bit longer...thanks.


Since I have a bunch of needles, I usually start with a 24" cable until it seems too tight and then switch to a 32". You will definitely need the longer cable.. so if you don't have a 32" you'll need to get one. We love the ChiaoGoos.... they are inexpensive and have great points and cables. Just in case you need to buy any....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> .... Usually these KALs are fun....Sue


Now Sue, my friend, I am going to take exception to that statement... they are ALWAYS fun!!!! "Usually" implies there is a possibility they might not be at times.

Please--don't scare off the newbies!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

chaplainesr said:


> absolutely beautiful! what would you think of this in a burgundy, lace weight yarn? am seriously considering joining your kal.....have never done one....but would like to try!
> 
> we are neighbors across the bridge! am in olney, md....
> 
> ...


I am very familiar with Olney. I grew up in Silver Spring MD, and had friends that lived in Olney. I taught guitar in a now defunct music studio there in the 1980s. And had many beers at the Olney Ale House with my friends many years back, if I recall. (Is that still there?)

As Sue said, the KAL has already started... and you are already "signed up" since you posted! Welcome!

Regarding lace weight, check out my post in the middle of page 3 for an explanation about that. Give a yell back if you need more details.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, yes I did mean they did not use lace like Dee said.

Sue


suzanne18 said:


> Sorry, but I think you mean none of the test knitters used lace, they did use fingering, as Dee told me the same thing about not using lace when I asked her.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

OOps, another goof! I meant that usually as in "always". 
Yes, they are indeed fun, especially when we take little detours from the works in hand and get to sheep wearing shawls, etc, etc. Where else but on one of these KALs! Of course with each KAL, there are more chart converts and Shawlette members.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Now Sue, my friend, I am going to take exception to that statement... they are ALWAYS fun!!!! "Usually" implies there is a possibility they might not be at times.
> 
> Please--don't scare off the newbies!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok Dee, you're gonna have to either slow down the production of your GORGEOUS shawls, or I'm gonna have to speed up my knitting! LOL! I'm on vacation in Florida, visiting my Sister. Just bought the Catoctin...haven't knit the Nanciann yet...LOL! I'm telling you...I just need to give up sleeping, so I can knit all night!

Your BEAUTIFUL new pattern has some new challenges, that I think I'm going to love! I'm amazed as always at the creativity and artistry you display!

Thank you Dee...I was just kidding about you slowing down on your production! Why these girls would come after me with a switch! LOL!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Ok Dee, you're gonna have to either slow down the production of your GORGEOUS shawls, or I'm gonna have to speed up my knitting! LOL! I'm on vacation in Florida, visiting my Sister. Just bought the Catoctin...haven't knit the Nanciann yet...LOL! I'm telling you...I just need to give up sleeping, so I can knit all night!
> 
> Your BEAUTIFUL new pattern has some new challenges, that I think I'm going to love! I'm amazed as always at the creativity and artistry you display!
> 
> Thank you Dee...I was just kidding about you slowing down on your production! Why these girls would come after me with a switch! LOL!


I agree about needing to give up sleep! I am only on the 10th repeat of Nanciann (and LOVE IT) but now thinking about which yarn from my stash would work well for the Catoctin. I have two skeins of MadTosh Merino Light in Jade that might be nice.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Ok Dee, you're gonna have to either slow down the production of your GORGEOUS shawls, or I'm gonna have to speed up my knitting! LOL! I'm on vacation in Florida, visiting my Sister. Just bought the Catoctin...haven't knit the Nanciann yet...LOL! I'm telling you...I just need to give up sleeping, so I can knit all night!
> 
> Your BEAUTIFUL new pattern has some new challenges, that I think I'm going to love! I'm amazed as always at the creativity and artistry you display!
> 
> Thank you Dee...I was just kidding about you slowing down on your production! Why these girls would come after me with a switch! LOL!


Definitely, a BIG switch..... :twisted:


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Since I have a bunch of needles, I usually start with a 24" cable until it seems too tight and then switch to a 32". You will definitely need the longer cable.. so if you don't have a 32" you'll need to get one. We love the ChiaoGoos.... they are inexpensive and have great points and cables. Just in case you need to buy any....


Do you like the ChiaoGoos better than the Addi lace long tips?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I agree about needing to give up sleep! I am only on the 10th repeat of Nanciann (and LOVE IT) but now thinking about which yarn from my stash would work well for the Catoctin. I have two skeins of MadTosh Merino Light in Jade that might be nice.


That sounds delightful...Love that color...


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Absolutely okay. We talk about our yarns by name all the time. We wax poetic about the colors! No amount of yarn talk is ever too much!!!!


Thanks, Dee! I was worried about that but their yarns are really yummy! BTW, wandering cat yarns and Aloha Blu are the shop names. Check them out if you get the chance. They both have silk/merino blend yarns.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Whew! I went yarn shopping yesterday --- they didn't have any fingering weight I liked. Some had a halo and I didn't think they would show off the stitches (especially the star stitch in the body) and the others were WAY too varigated and bold in the coloring. They did have some yummy merino/silk blend but only in lace weight which while beautiful, is not recommended for this project. So, I went heavier and bought 4 skeins of Cascade Ultra Pima, a 100% cotton in dk weight ( but actually feels and knits like a heavy fingering) in the baby blue color. Such a lovely sheen and I thought it would make a nice summer wrap. 

Originally, I was going to get home and post my yarn selection before casting on. I had not ever worked a garment in pure cotton before and was unsure about stretch/give etc. But, storms and weather knocked out my internet and so I went ahead and started --- figured if I didn't like how it was working or if others with more experience weighed in with reservations, I could frog and set it aside for another project. Any feedback ladies? Has anyone worked with this yarn for lace?

Meanwhile, in just a couple hours I am already up to row 17 on the firs repeat of the body and love how it is knitting up! The sheen and stitch definition is all I hoped for and worked on size 7 needles, the drape is very nice. Now that I have my internet back, I will go back to Nanciann while I wait to hear any input on the yarn choice before going ahead. Thanks! Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Ok Dee, you're gonna have to either slow down the production of your GORGEOUS shawls, or I'm gonna have to speed up my knitting! LOL! I'm on vacation in Florida, visiting my Sister. Just bought the Catoctin...haven't knit the Nanciann yet...LOL! I'm telling you...I just need to give up sleeping, so I can knit all night!
> 
> Your BEAUTIFUL new pattern has some new challenges, that I think I'm going to love! I'm amazed as always at the creativity and artistry you display!
> 
> Thank you Dee...I was just kidding about you slowing down on your production! Why these girls would come after me with a switch! LOL!


Well, sleep is highly overrated! Just kidding. But I wish we didn't have to, right? It is irritating how it takes away valuable knitting time. But for me, since I spend every waking moment thinking about knitting now, I literally design in my sleep sometimes! I dream about whatever problem I was trying to solve, and sometimes find the answer while I'm dreaming about it. It is so odd.

I'm so glad you like the new one, and you will knock out a stunning version I'm sure!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Whew! I went yarn shopping yesterday --- they didn't have any fingering weight I liked. Some had a halo and I didn't think they would show off the stitches (especially the star stitch in the body) and the others were WAY too varigated and bold in the coloring. They did have some yummy merino/silk blend but only in lace weight which while beautiful, is not recommended for this project. So, I went heavier and bought 4 skeins of Cascade Ultra Pima, a 100% cotton in dk weight ( but actually feels and knits like a heavy fingering) in the baby blue color. Such a lovely sheen and I thought it would make a nice summer wrap.
> 
> Originally, I was going to get home and post my yarn selection before casting on. I had not ever worked a garment in pure cotton before and was unsure about stretch/give etc. But, storms and weather knocked out my internet and so I went ahead and started --- figured if I didn't like how it was working or if others with more experience weighed in with reservations, I could frog and set it aside for another project. Any feedback ladies? Has anyone worked with this yarn for lace?
> 
> Meanwhile, in just a couple hours I am already up to row 17 on the firs repeat of the body and love how it is knitting up! The sheen and stitch definition is all I hoped for and worked on size 7 needles, the drape is very nice. Now that I have my internet back, I will go back to Nanciann while I wait to hear any input on the yarn choice before going ahead. Thanks! Debi


I looked up that yarn on Ravelry.... here are all the knitted shawls http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#pc=shawl-wrap&yarn-link=cascade-yarns-ultra-pima&view=thumbs&sort=favorites&craft=knitting

A ton of folks used that yarn for shawls, and it looks really beautiful. Just keep in mind that cotton will stretch a lot when you wet block it, and will stretch over time. So you may consider doing the smaller version, depending on how much shawl you want to end up with. Maybe read those comments on the individual Ravelry projects to find out additional info. I've never knitted with cotton, but I know Britgirl/Sue did some shawls in cotton, so let's wait and get her opinion about the stretch factor.

Those cables are going to look crazy good in that yarn!


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm in big trouble Dee if you are designing full time. I'm not a fast knitter, I really have to concentrate to do lace knitting. I am way behind. Bought some yarn for Holbrook, which was to be my next project, but love this new one too. What to do..... Time to flip a coin. I love your designs, your charts are so clear.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I used cotton, but it was a 75/25 cotton mix. I didn't have any problems with stretching. The only thing I have noticed is that it doesn't hold the points well in the scallops after the first few days of blocking. That said, I am still really happy with it as a yarn. However, I don't know about 100% cotton.

Sue


stevieland said:


> I looked up that yarn on Ravelry.... here are all the knitted shawls http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#pc=shawl-wrap&yarn-link=cascade-yarns-ultra-pima&view=thumbs&sort=favorites&craft=knitting
> 
> A ton of folks used that yarn for shawls, and it looks really beautiful. Just keep in mind that cotton will stretch a lot when you wet block it, and will stretch over time. So you may consider doing the smaller version, depending on how much shawl you want to end up with. Maybe read those comments on the individual Ravelry projects to find out additional info. I've never knitted with cotton, but I know Britgirl/Sue did some shawls in cotton, so let's wait and get her opinion about the stretch factor.
> 
> Those cables are going to look crazy good in that yarn!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I will toss in my 2 cents, here... I have used 100% cotton and find it harder to work with. I love cotton and use it on almost all my Summer tops but for a shawl I find it almost heavy. Not as giving. Linen, though stiff to work with, softens through washings but I find the opposite with cotton. 
I really would suggest making a few swatches and washing them and see how you feel about it...This particular yarn, I am not familiar with...so it would be best to do what you feel you can live with. It will definitely show off the beautiful design...that I can assure you...the rest is your decision.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I haven't been called a temptress for a while!! I like it!!! And thanks...


Hi Dee.

Got the pattern now need to deceide on the yarn and color. Will finish my wip a sweater,and start on this lovely Catoctin Shawl. Hopefullly this weekend for the shawl. Your are a temptress and please keep being one. I mean it in the best of ways. I have enjoyed dreaming about your designs and now I am making one. You shawls are lovely. Wondering if you have designs for sweaters or hats that would match you shawl designs. 
Happy knitting Linda


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Hi Dee.
> 
> Got the pattern now need to deceide on the yarn and color. Will finish my wip a sweater,and start on this lovely Catoctin Shawl. Hopefullly this weekend for the shawl. Your are a temptress and please keep being one. I mean it in the best of ways. I have enjoyed dreaming about your designs and now I am making one. You shawls are lovely. Wondering if you have designs for sweaters or hats that would match you shawl designs.
> Happy knitting Linda


You are so sweet. Nope, no designs for sweaters, etc. To be frank, I wouldn't know the first thing about designing a sweater! I've never even knitted one! I am definitely what one would call a specialist, which is a nice way of saying I only know how to do one thing. At least I do that one thing pretty good. You can't help it if that's all you do. As they say, give enough monkeys typewriters and they're bound to produce a novel. Well, i don't know if that applies in this case, but I've always liked that saying and wanted to share it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Didn't Rosalie and I suggest a few months ago that you needed to design a whole line of articles? Or was it more a line geared to different animals, since certain people (person) was using an animal as a model?

Sue


stevieland said:


> You are so sweet. Nope, no designs for sweaters, etc. To be frank, I wouldn't know the first thing about designing a sweater! I've never even knitted one! I am definitely what one would call a specialist, which is a nice way of saying I only know how to do one thing. At least I do that one thing pretty good. You can't help it if that's all you do. As they say, give enough monkeys typewriters and they're bound to produce a novel. Well, i don't know if that applies in this case, but I've always liked that saying and wanted to share it!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

One day, our Dee, will branch out and knit a sweater and then look out.
I have knit dozens of sweaters ... even designed a few of my own...but many years ago...
My point is, that when Dee finds out how easy they are to design she will be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Didn't Rosalie and I suggest a few months ago that you needed to design a whole line of articles? Or was it more a line geared to different animals, since certain people (person) was using an animal as a model?
> 
> Sue


I think it was a line of sheep clothing. Now we're talkin'!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> One day, our Dee, will branch out and knit a sweater and then look out.
> I have knit dozens of sweaters ... even designed a few of my own...but many years ago...
> My point is, that when Dee finds out how easy they are to design she will be a force to be reckoned with.


Well, you are most kind as always... and have more faith in my than I do myself. But when I think about how I stress out releasing with these shawl designs, I would be terrified to release anything with actual sizes!!! I don't think my heart could take it!

But you, Nan... what about becoming our resident sweater designer??? You have the headstart!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Whoo-hoo! First repeat body chart done and lifeline in. Time to rest my hands a bit and go walk the dog. This is another fun and relaxing knit! Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It really is a fun knit. You have only just begun! Wait until you get to the knitted-on border. It's like the icing on the cake! Once you get to that border, you will be thinking how you can't wait to finish as you see it develop and the true beauty of it appears. Seeing those cables develop is a delight. I really enjoyed knitting the border as you get to see it juxtaposed against first the lace on the first side and then all those star stitches, and then the lace on the other side. I am still amazed at how Dee comes up with these designs. She really puts a lot of time and effort into her research and preparations to come up with just the right patterns that really go together.

Sue
quote=roed2er]Whoo-hoo! First repeat body chart done and lifeline in. Time to rest my hands a bit and go walk the dog. This is another fun and relaxing knit! Debi[/quote]


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Well, you are most kind as always... and have more faith in my than I do myself. But when I think about how I stress out releasing with these shawl designs, I would be terrified to release anything with actual sizes!!! I don't think my heart could take it!
> 
> But you, Nan... what about becoming our resident sweater designer??? You have the headstart!


Ha ha..... :-D :-D :shock:

I am no longer able to think in modern terms....anything I did would be very old fashioned....But thank you for the nice thoughts....


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

All the talk about the repeats of body charts and knittted on border is getting me excited and nervous...can't wait to get my yarn and start this project! My only calming factor is Dee and all of you on this KAL...at least I know it is being done and there is help if needed!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The star pattern used in the center panel of Catoctin would work beautifully in a sweater. It wouldn't effect the structure of the sweater much if at all. 

Nan, Haven't you noticed that some of the things we wore as teens are now being revisited. Petal pushers are now capris. Pegged pants are now skinny jeans. Old fashioned?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Get excited, yes, but don't get nervous! There are a lot of people here to help if you need. Dee does such a great job with her patterns, and explains so well, trying to anticipate questions that people might ask. I don't think I have run into any other patterns which give so much helpful information.
This really was a fun pattern to knit.

Sue


suzanne18 said:


> All the talk about the repeats of body charts and knittted on border is getting me excited and nervous...can't wait to get my yarn and start this project! My only calming factor is Dee and all of you on this KAL...at least I know it is being done and there is help if needed!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> The star pattern used in the center panel of Catoctin would work beautifully in a sweater. It wouldn't effect the structure of the sweater much if at all.
> 
> Nan, Haven't you noticed that some of the things we wore as teens are now being revisited. Petal pushers are now capris. Pegged pants are now skinny jeans. Old fashioned?


I think we're the same age


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I was thinking the 50's...


----------



## Cindyloutoo (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi! this shawl is beautiful - just purchased the pattern and think I am going to sign onto the Neighborhood Fiber sight to purchase my yarn - have searched the web and like the looks of the yarn and as you recommend it for the pattern - it seems like a good choice. What is a KAL - how does it work - would like to join


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Cindyloutoo said:


> Hi! this shawl is beautiful - just purchased the pattern and think I am going to sign onto the Neighborhood Fiber sight to purchase my yarn - have searched the web and like the looks of the yarn and as you recommend it for the pattern - it seems like a good choice. What is a KAL - how does it work - would like to join


Well, you have already joined by posting to it...Someone is always here to take any questions you may have while you are knitting...We share what we are doing at the moment ... What yarn we are using, needles, etc.... Are we having fun? Hope that's right...or if you are not understanding something ... all you have to do is post the question and someone will (hopefully) know the answer...Dee is always checking in to see how things are progressing and welcoming newbies...
So welcome to the Catoctin KAL....


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

KAL means Knit-a-Long. Welcome!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Ha ha..... :-D :-D :shock:
> 
> I am no longer able to think in modern terms....anything I did would be very old fashioned....But thank you for the nice thoughts....


Its called Retro now. And would very fashionable you know!!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the first time I've done the star stitch. I don't have any trouble making it, but none of the videos I looked at showed the next row. On the wrong side row, the star stitch looks like the stitches are crossing each other. Do I just purl them like that?


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

EqLady said:


> This is the first time I've done the star stitch. I don't have any trouble making it, but none of the videos I looked at showed the next row. On the wrong side row, the star stitch looks like the stitches are crossing each other. Do I just purl them like that?


Yup


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Old becomes new pretty quickly! Bet your designs would be flying out the window, especially here!!!



nanciann said:


> Ha ha..... :-D :-D :shock:
> 
> I am no longer able to think in modern terms....anything I did would be very old fashioned....But thank you for the nice thoughts....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What I do not miss about clothing from the 50's is IRONING everything. I'd be wrinkled Retro! Come to think of it, I am WRINKLED retro no matter how much moisturizer gets thrown at me.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> What I do not miss about clothing from the 50's is IRONING everything. I'd be wrinkled Retro! Come to think of it, I am WRINKLED retro no matter how much moisturizer gets thrown at me.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> What I do not miss about clothing from the 50's is IRONING everything. I'd be wrinkled Retro! Come to think of it, I am WRINKLED retro no matter how much moisturizer gets thrown at me.


and we wouldn't want to iron.....
Just think of it this way - you have earned every line and wrinkle. Its like a diary, your whole life is written on the surface of your body and the older we get, the greater the diary


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Amen to that.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Nan, Haven't you noticed that some of the things we wore as teens are now being revisited. Petal pushers are now capris. Pegged pants are now skinny jeans. Old fashioned?


I was just thinking about that. I was wearing a long sleeved tie dye t-shirt today. I bought it the past year. I was wearing pretty much the same shirt in the early 70s the first time around (hippies! dyeing in the bathtub!), then bought it again in the early 90s the second time around (grunge!!! rock concerts!), and now bought it again (AARP!!! Catherine's Plus Size!). So yeah....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> What I do not miss about clothing from the 50's is IRONING everything. I'd be wrinkled Retro! Come to think of it, I am WRINKLED retro no matter how much moisturizer gets thrown at me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S. Thank goodness for spray bottles of water.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> This is the first time I've done the star stitch. I don't have any trouble making it, but none of the videos I looked at showed the next row. On the wrong side row, the star stitch looks like the stitches are crossing each other. Do I just purl them like that?


You can pretty much tell that you are working them in the right order by making sure that the loop you put your needle into to purl is attached to the stitch you just made, if that makes sense. The more you work them the easier it gets. But they do get a bit squashed up.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cindyloutoo said:


> Hi! this shawl is beautiful - just purchased the pattern and think I am going to sign onto the Neighborhood Fiber sight to purchase my yarn - have searched the web and like the looks of the yarn and as you recommend it for the pattern - it seems like a good choice. What is a KAL - how does it work - would like to join


Welcome! and thanks... I'm so glad you like it, and I'm glad you are using the yarn I did... you will love it. Check out the first post of this topic and I discuss what a KAL is. But really, it's just a bunch of us getting together to chat and help each other out with the pattern.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the pattern, found yarn in stash, but all my 6 cables are busy right now. So it's either hurry up and finish WIP, which is a Toby Roxane shawl, or use size 5, or buy another 6. I'm hoping I can post a picture of my yarn from my phone.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jomoyach said:


> I have the pattern, found yarn in stash, but all my 6 cables are busy right now. So it's either hurry up and finish WIP, which is a Toby Roxane shawl, or use size 5, or buy another 6. I'm hoping I can post a picture of my yarn from my phone.


I love that yarn! That is really going to work up beautifully for this pattern. The cables will really pop. You might want to swatch with a 5... I bet it will look just fine. Your cables would have more definition and the whole shawl would just be a tad more textured... I would have probably used 5s if I had that yarn. The particular yarn I used would have knitted up with teeny stitches on 5s since it was a lighter (than Tosh Merino light for example) single ply.


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I love that yarn! That is really going to work up beautifully for this pattern. The cables will really pop. You might want to swatch with a 5... I bet it will look just fine. Your cables would have more definition and the whole shawl would just be a tad more textured... I would have probably used 5s if I had that yarn. The particular yarn I used would have knitted up with teeny stitches on 5s since it was a lighter (than Tosh Merino light for example) single ply.


What size needle did you use with the rustic Fingering yarn? I am waiting for their shipment to come in. I want to use the Roland Park color way.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> What size needle did you use with the rustic Fingering yarn? I am waiting for their shipment to come in. I want to use the Roland Park color way.


US 6s.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, my fingers are just itching to get started but, I have promised myself the current project MUST be finished first. Thank goodness it is a quick knitting shrug with HUGE needles. I need the shrug for our family camp weekend in 2 weeks.

My 3 year old grandson is living with us for 2 weeks, this means I can't knit unless he is taking a nap or is in bed after 7:30pm


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I love that yarn! That is really going to work up beautifully for this pattern. The cables will really pop. You might want to swatch with a 5... I bet it will look just fine. Your cables would have more definition and the whole shawl would just be a tad more textured... I would have probably used 5s if I had that yarn. The particular yarn I used would have knitted up with teeny stitches on 5s since it was a lighter (than Tosh Merino light for example) single ply.


Thank you, I think I will go with the 5s. I tried looking at the video for the garter tab. It won't come up. I'm assuming it's my connection. Will try again.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Enjoyed the nanciann and following everyones progress, and mymown. 
I am putting this on my needles this evening. Thanks Dee for all these great patterns. My collection is the envy of everyone.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Omg, I have to stop. So frustrated. Finally think I got the cast on, did set up rows, had 13 stitches. These wrong sided yo are killing me. But kept going, thought I had it, but didn't have the right number of stitches after the S2KP on row 5. I'm walking away from the project for the night. I'm just venting. If I don't get it tomorrow, I'll really call for help. I'm tooooo tired right now to think straight.
I will get this, I will get this....


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I, myself, would rather not work with pure silk. Perhaps one of the others can give you more on that...I like silk but only with a base of Merino...It holds the pattern design better, in my opinion.
> 
> Also, that is laceweight and no one tested the pattern in lace, that I know of...Sock weight or fingering would show off the cable so much better.


I found some heavier silk on that same site and wondered about it myself. Has anyone made something like this with pure silk?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I just finished the first repeat of Body Chart 2 with no issues and my stitch count is correct. There is a certain rhythm to this pattern although I still have to concentrate on those wrong-side yarn overs. I'm using Heritage Silk again (no imagination at all) in a pretty Carolina blue. I took some time last night figuring out row stitch counts and how to keep up with the pattern. Necessity being the mother of invention, I have an old cookie sheet turned upside down, two magnetic boards side by side on top of that, the chart key, etc. my lap is full! It works for me. First time for using the IPad camera and uploading photos; needs some work.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

The yarn really is blue, no matter what the photo shows!


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

I am a bit confused on the pattern. Are all wrong side rows purled other than end stitches. I may be reading wrong, page 7, reminder at bottom of page-k2,yo, knit until 2stitches remaining, yo,k2
On page 6 it says to work all uncharted wrong side rows, k2,yo,purl across until you get to last stitches.. 
Thank you,
Mary Lee Fischer


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Mary Lee, I'm pretty sure that should be k2, yo, purl to the last 2 stitches, yo, k2. And those yarnovers are the ones worked as directed on page 2.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good Kay. I am right in the same place as you are. Fun knit


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Mary Lee, I'm pretty sure that should be k2, yo, purl to the last 2 stitches, yo, k2. And those yarnovers are the ones worked as directed on page 2.


Kay, I have a reading companion that looks a lot like your knitting companion!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Oooh, your's are pretty! Mine alternate, but this time of night, Rusty is in that same spot every night.


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

EqLady, thank you very much. I will proceed and purl on the wrong side
Mary Lee


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Waterfront said:


> I am a bit confused on the pattern. Are all wrong side rows purled other than end stitches. I may be reading wrong, page 7, reminder at bottom of page-k2,yo, knit until 2stitches remaining, yo,k2
> On page 6 it says to work all uncharted wrong side rows, k2,yo,purl across until you get to last stitches..
> Thank you,
> Mary Lee Fischer


Mary Lee, thanks for finding that error.

*ERRATA*

*The REMINDER! that is yellow highlighted at the bottom of Page 7 should say to purl across not knit across. *

I added that reminder at the very end of the long final proofing process I go through post tech-edit and clearly saw "purl" when it actually said "knit." After 12 hours of rereading the same text, I guess my eyes just gave out. Please forgive me!

I am of course going to have to update the pattern on Ravely, which I will do first thing tomorrow morning.

Thanks for everyone's understanding.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Hooray! Second repeat of the body chart is done----lifeline is in, time for a short break and then back at it. When I bought this blue cotton yarn, I wasn't sure WHAT I was thinking. Other than jeans, I rarely wear blue and most especially never a pastel baby blue. And cotton? Never had made a garment with that before. I live in Iowa, cold winters, and I like wool or wool/silk blends. Still, this yarn spoke to me and home it came.

Last night, I learned a very special friend of mine --- one who lives in Florida and loves pastels (blue is even part of her screen name) --- is in a difficult part of life with many crisis seeming to descend all at once. Seems this shawl already has a home to go to. Debi


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I usually knit with no "end" in mind. Isn't it satisfying to know you're making something that will be special for someone else? Hope things work out for your friend.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Just started the nanciann, promised myself I would finish it before starting another project. But this one is so beautiful, I think I will have to change my mind. Maybe I will just buy the pattern and not start it yet.
Decision, decisions!!!


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Finally got to watch garter cast on, so started over again. I have finished body chart 1. I'm on a roll, I hope. Thank you for the beautiful design. It will be a challenge but well worth the effort. I'm grateful for the knowledge of the support available .


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Someone is almost always handy to give help and advice when it's needed. 

Have fun!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Had to restart several times. This is eggplant colored lace weight I had for another project. Plugging tight along on chart 2.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful color! Is it a heavy lace weight? How is it working?


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a rocky start and kept going back and reading. It is going great now. Just finishing chart 2 1x. I would not call this heavy weight lace yarn. I knit loose so i am on a size 5 needle


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I also read this was starting and it gave me the motivation to finish nanciann. I rely like these shawls with pattern changes. I think the repetition of nanciann became tedious for me. Love the finished product


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Woo Hoo!! Everyone's Catoctin is lookin' good!


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I am ordering the pattern today. I'm currently spinning up some teal, black and white mohair blend I got at the festival in Eugene two weeks back. I'm aiming for fingering weight and mostly have it down. There are thicker spots and thinner but not so much I would call it thick n thin. I think I will try it out and see how it works out. I can always rip it out and try another! I love this pattern by the way, its gorgeous.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh dear. No life line !!!! Back on row 1 chart 2. I am so sad Will pick up again tomorrow


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

shshipp said:


> Oh dear. No life line !!!! Back on row 1 chart 2. I am so sad Will pick up again tomorrow


Oh no! So sorry for you. Bad knitting. :-(

But that eggplant color is gorgeous.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Just got my yarn in the mail; will be ready to start sometime today!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> Just got my yarn in the mail


What a luscious colour!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Just got my yarn in the mail; will be ready to start sometime today!


I just bought some of that same kind of yarn the other day. I was impressed with how nice it was for such a reasonable cost. And one doesn't have to worry about blending skeins since it is not hand dyed. That cobalt blue is a great color. Let me know how you like working with it... at the cost of like $10/skein, and this shawl taking 2 skeins, that is a real bargain for good quality yarn. And those colors are very nice as well. Did you see grapefruit?? That was such a pretty soft orange...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I was debating between grapefruit and this color...it was a hard choice!!! We'll see how this goes and maybe I will choose the grapefruit for another of your gorgeous patterns!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> I was debating between grapefruit and this color...it was a hard choice!!! We'll see how this goes and maybe I will choose the grapefruit for another of your gorgeous patterns!


I ended up going with the beautiful plum color... they only had one of the cobalt or I would have totally gotten that. I wanted that grapefruit so bad but I know I've got at least 2 other stashes in fingering of almost that same color, so I showed uncharacteristic self restraint and only bought the one color.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Just got my yarn in the mail; will be ready to start sometime today!


Oh, Lordy I love that color...love it...Going to check out the grapefruit....

Just checked the grapefruit and found it and 5 others I could die for...But I am in control...I will not buy any more yarn at this time...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Will you wet block that yarn or steam it?


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

It's that restraint that is almost as hard as having to choose a color!!! I was just in my LYS and wanted one of everything...but stuck to a new set of needles! Now to roll the yarn into a ball and I am ready to roll...or knit I should say! Forget about the other 5 projects I have going...on to the shawl!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Will you wet block that yarn or steam it?


that's a good question for Stevie...it's superwash wool, alpaca and nylon...not sure which blocking would work best, though I tend to steam block most things...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

oops....really should say Dee...sorry about that!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> that's a good question for Stevie...it's superwash wool, alpaca and nylon...not sure which blocking would work best, though I tend to steam block most things...


Stevie.. Dee... all the same to me. My parrot is called Stevie and so was my father. And was going to be my name until the parents changed their minds the last minute and named me Diana.

You will wet block per the pattern and it will be fabulous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

*SHAWL BODY - STITCH COUNT SPREADSHEET*

I wanted to let everyone know that CathyAnn (her idea and she did most of the work, thanks!) and I (just did a bit of formatting) have a row-by-row/section stitch count spreadsheet for you. If you are a counter, this might be very helpful for ya. Just click on "download" and it will come up as a PDF file.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Moving along....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Moving along....


Looking good! Such a pretty color.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for the spreadsheet. Helpful information to stay on track. As you can see I put in a lifeline too. I've learned my lesson. I'm trying to get some smaller projects out of the way to be able to go full steam ahead on this shawl. Loving it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Moving along....


Oh, I'm jealous. Still waiting for my yarn to arrive.
Which is truer to the colour? The top or bottom shot?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Monday - July 1st.....
I am in the middle of the "Plumrose Shawl" - so as soon as I finish it - about a week or so..... I will start my Catoctin Shawl..... I am planning on keeping up with the talk on the KAL.....
ALL of your COLORS are GORGEOUS - as soon as I pick up my Yarn at the Knit shop on Wed.... I will send you a photo of the color & actual description of the Yarn that I will be using....... I can hardly wait......
Hugs & the Best Knitting to ALL..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jomoyach said:


> Thank you for the spreadsheet.


I second that.
The colourway is starting to show up nicely now. It will be so pretty. Nice work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, I'm jealous. Still waiting for my yarn to arrive.
> Which is truer to the colour? The top or bottom shot?


As soon as your yarn arrives you will catch up :thumbup: 
The bottom shot is truer to the color.
I take that back the top is truer to the shade of green but the bottom shows the two tones of green. If that makes sense.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I am getting ready to start row 21 of the third repeat body chart and just joined my second ball of yarn; either I bought way too much (4 balls) or the last repeat and border really eat up huge amounts of yarn! For now, it is time for Zumba class - work the kinks out of my body and aching hands. Then, husband is working tonight, so I can put in a movie and get in a few more hours knitting. Debi


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

I now finished the body chart 2 once. Had to stop, started making mistakes, and my eyes were blurring. Thank goodness for the spreadsheet.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Jomoyach said:


> I now finished the body chart 2 once. Had to stop, started making mistakes, and my eyes were blurring. Thank goodness for the spreadsheet.


Those do come in handy...that's for sure...I usually make my own but CathyAnn always has such a lovely one she makes up....Mine is not for others eyesight, believe me.

OOps....sorry Dee, didn't read that post as well as I thought...didn't realize you had your hand in there...should know better by now...really...


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Just started the nanciann, promised myself I would finish it before starting another project. But this one is so beautiful, I think I will have to change my mind. Maybe I will just buy the pattern and not start it yet.
> Decision, decisions!!!


I was going to wait also. I got the pattern and lys is having a sale. Guess I will get yarn and get started. There is empty chair in corner that needs a project near it. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Just got my yarn in the mail; will be ready to start sometime today!


What is the difference between baby alpaca and Ultra fine alpaca. sorry I do not know much about different yarns. Which is thicker? The blue is lusious and grand Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Oh, Lordy I love that color...love it...Going to check out the grapefruit....
> 
> Just checked the grapefruit and found it and 5 others I could die for...But I am in control...I will not buy any more yarn at this time...


When it come to yarn I am not in control. You are all temping me for the colors. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> *SHAWL BODY - STITCH COUNT SPREADSHEET*
> 
> I wanted to let everyone know that CathyAnn (her idea and she did most of the work, thanks!) and I (just did a bit of formatting) have a row-by-row/section stitch count spreadsheet for you. If you are a counter, this might be very helpful for ya. Just click on "download" and it will come up as a PDF file.


I like what you did with the spreadsheet! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, CathyAnn and Dee, for the row counts chart; I'll print it out tomorrow when I turn on the desk top. I usually do my own for each repeat, but this will save time. Almost done with the second body repeat and love the different textures that are developing. It's going so quickly I assume the border will not!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The border goes a lot faster than you'd think. It is really easy to memorize. It makes a wonderful keep-from-getting-frustrated knit when you have to w-a-i-t. And since it requires a cable needle, if the line doesn't move fast enough.... ;-}


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I have it explained on the first page of the pattern... but in brief... Catoctin Mountain is a beautiful mountain park in Maryland. (The presidential retreat Camp David is somewhere around there, in an undisclosed location.) It is actually a small range of mountains, and even its highest location would hardly be considered a mountain by most folks, being under 2,000 feet. But its the best we have around these parts, close to Washington, DC. And so us city folk go there often to get away from it all.... and I've had many good times there over the years. I tend to name my shawls after significant places or people to me, so there you have it!


Got it. Got the pattern too; guess I could have assumed you would explain the name in the pattern! Now I have a dilemma - Alexandra first or Catoctin........??


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for the spread sheet. It is VERY helpful. I really appreciate you taking time to do this.
Mary Lee F


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

valmac said:


> Got it. Got the pattern too; guess I could have assumed you would explain the name in the pattern! Now I have a dilemma - Alexandra first or Catoctin........??


In my opinion, the Catoctin is a faster, less complicated knit, but the Alexandra... is so dainty. Good luck deciding.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Waterfront said:


> Thank you so much for the spread sheet. It is VERY helpful. I really appreciate you taking time to do this.
> Mary Lee F


Yes, I thank you too...it will really help, as I have already had problems with the count. But I have done the first body chart...only 8 rows, but I had to do it a couple of times to get it to look good! On to body chart 2!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Ok, I'm a late starter but I have some Jojoland Melody yarn that refuses to be anything I have started (unraveled for fourth time) so now trying this one. Wish me luck. It's a beautiful pattern, Dee, thank you as usual. I just downloaded it and am now going to get that yarn again and give it a good talking to. Wish me luck!!!
Peg


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

freckles said:


> Ok, I'm a late starter ...


Not late - some of us are still waiting for our yarn to arrive or need to finish WIPs before getting started. So you'll be ahead of us 


> I have some Jojoland Melody yarn


Which shade? I checked it out & there are some nice colourways available. I have to live vicariously through all of you people who have access to or know about all of these marvellous yarns.


> Wish me luck!!!


Good luck.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

freckles said:


> Ok, I'm a late starter but I have some Jojoland Melody yarn that refuses to be anything I have started (unraveled for fourth time) so now trying this one. Wish me luck. It's a beautiful pattern, Dee, thank you as usual. I just downloaded it and am now going to get that yarn again and give it a good talking to. Wish me luck!!!
> Peg


Perhaps that yarn has been waiting for this pattern?!? Sometimes that happens...


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Perhaps that yarn has been waiting for this pattern?!? Sometimes that happens...


How true! This is a long color change from pink to light orange but with very little orange throughout, so mostly pink. I also have a skein of lightly variegated using same colors with a little gray thrown in,,,,, hmmmm. Have to think this one out. May have to use both if I decide on the larger.. We'll see, after I look it over. Wish me luck.
Peg


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

freckles said:
 

> Ok, I'm a late starter but I have some Jojoland Melody yarn that refuses to be anything I have started (unraveled for fourth time) so now trying this one. Wish me luck. It's a beautiful pattern, Dee, thank you as usual. I just downloaded it and am now going to get that yarn again and give it a good talking to. Wish me luck!!!
> Peg


Hi Peg! So nice to have you here. Thanks... I'm so glad you like the new design. The pattern has only been out for a week, so you are not late at all! You are a fine lace knitter, you won't need any luck.... but I'll wish you good luck any way. :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi Peg! So nice to have you here. Thanks... I'm so glad you like the new design. The pattern has only been out for a week, so you are not late at all! You are a fine lace knitter, you won't need any luck.... but I'll wish you good luck any way. :thumbup:


+Thanks, Dee. Nice to hear from you. On my way to clinic now as husband has pneumonia and is hopefully getting better, but we'll see. Probably won't start the shawl 'til tonight but still have to decide yarn and size. Once again, a beautiful shawl, thanks so much.
Peg


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Freckles, 
I've been playing with hand painted yarn with this pattern. It seems to be working with the main body, but whether I like the border or not is still to be determined. (Yeah, Dee, I know... but this yarn was begging to be used, and it has kept me smiling the whole time I've been knitting with it.) 

You might consider doing the border in a solid yarn to keep the color changes from fighting with the beautiful cable and lace work. I'm heading to my LYS to find the perfect yarn for my shawl's border right after I hit "send."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> You might consider doing the border in a solid yarn to keep the color changes from fighting with the beautiful cable and lace work.


I was wondering about that. I hope the colour changes in the yarn that I have on the way will not pose a problem Otherwise I'll be waiting again for the complementary yarn to arrive.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

freckles said:


> +Thanks, Dee. Nice to hear from you. On my way to clinic now as husband has pneumonia and is hopefully getting better, but we'll see. Probably won't start the shawl 'til tonight but still have to decide yarn and size. Once again, a beautiful shawl, thanks so much.
> Peg


Oh my, so sorry about your hubby.... keep us posted.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I have never done the star stich and am looking for a good tutorial...but they all seem to show the stitch on the purl side...we are knitting it correct? Does anyone know of a utube that shows it knitted?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> I have never done the star stich and am looking for a good tutorial...but they all seem to show the stitch on the purl side...we are knitting it correct? Does anyone know of a utube that shows it knitted?


Trust me, you don't need a video. It is really easy. We are indeed knitting them. Here is a bit more detail than what what says in the abbreviations section:

1. knit 3 stitches together... stick your right needle into 3 stitches like you normally would to knit 2 or 3 together.... yarn over like you do to make any stitch, and pull that yarn through those 3 stitches but don't remove the 3 stitches from the left needle. You have the new stitch that you pulled through the 3 on the right needle, and again, those 3 are still on the left needle.

2. yarn over the right needle

3. Then you sort of have to carefully twist the right needle and stick it into the 3 stitches again. It's going to be a bit tight and you do need pointy needles. Yarn over like you do to make any stitch, and pull that yarn through those 3 stitches and then pull everything off the left needle.

When you purl those stitches on the WS, just be careful that you work them in the same order... so you may have to tug on the yarn a bit to make sure that the next stitch you work is joined to the one you just made.

Of course, if you go on you tube, you can at least look at the procedure in purl, and just reverse it to be knitted.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Dee...I think I have it! Now another question...I am wondering about Body Chart 2 where it is light blue...in the legend it says no stitch and to place a marker...but there are stitches to work on the piece ...and I did work the stitches as it shows in the chart...I am not sure if I am doing it correctly! I think I am confused!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Thanks Dee...I think I have it! Now another question...I am wondering about Body Chart 2 where it is light blue...in the legend it says no stitch and to place a marker...but there are stitches to work on the piece ...and I did work the stitches as it shows in the chart...I am not sure if I am doing it correctly! I think I am confused!


Suzanne, the light blue indicates the repeats in the rows. The darker blue indicates the position of the stitch markers separating the right and left sides from the middle.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

well, that's easy enough...thanks CathyAnn...I've got it!!!


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I was all set to order the Catoctin, but Alexandra kept calling me so I bought it instead! So I'm doing this one first....Guess I should check if there is a kal here for it!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> I was all set to order the Catoctin, but Alexandra kept calling me so I bought it instead! So I'm doing this one first....Guess I should check if there is a kal here for it!


There is a KAL: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96943-1.html

All those who participated in it get it whenever there is activity on it. You'd certainly would get help from there, if needed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the invitation to join in, Dee. I think I am going to use Katia Ole Condor from my stash. I bought it for heavily patterned socks as it is a solid and will show up the stitches well.. My camera has died on me so no pics until I've replaced it.
Hope to start the shawl tomorrow. I thought I was bringing my addiction under control but that will make 3 in progress and I have a request for another from my sister. It doesn't look as much housework is going to get done.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks CathyAnn! I am close to done with the first chart after two false starts and no trouble yet! Oops wrong kal...


CathyAnn said:


> There is a KAL: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96943-1.html
> 
> All those who participated in it get it whenever there is activity on it. You'd certainly would get help from there, if needed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh my goodness! This is sinful!!
I just got the yarn that I ordered for the Catoctin but I had to order more than I REALLY needed in order to get the good shipping rate so, besides another batch of the Stroll, I ordered some Baby Alpaca & Silk (Polar Shimmer). It is lace weight & Ive never done anything that weight before but the description contained the word wisteria so I had to buy it. It feels soooo soft! To drool for!
Okay, I digress - back to the issue at hand
I have Stroll Tonal in Canopy for this shawl - which is also lovely, somewhat droolworthy, but not the same. Will it be okay for the border - or will I need a solid colour as suggested by Pacific Rose?
I am also worried now that I wont have enough (unless I have to get a solid for the border.) I changed my order in mid-stream &, although I thought that I had ordered 3 hanks, I only ordered two. (100g/462y)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh my goodness! This is sinful!!
> I just got the yarn that I ordered for the Catoctin but I had to order more than I REALLY needed in order to get the good shipping rate so, besides another batch of the Stroll, I ordered some Baby Alpaca & Silk (Polar Shimmer). It is lace weight & Ive never done anything that weight before but the description contained the word wisteria so I had to buy it. It feels soooo soft! To drool for!
> Okay, I digress - back to the issue at hand
> I have Stroll Tonal in Canopy for this shawl - which is also lovely, somewhat droolworthy, but not the same. Will it be okay for the border - or will I need a solid colour as suggested by Pacific Rose?
> I am also worried now that I wont have enough (unless I have to get a solid for the border.) I changed my order in mid-stream &, although I thought that I had ordered 3 hanks, I only ordered two. (100g/462y)


Jane, with 462 yards per skein, you will be OK since two of them add up to over 900 yards! The yarn you have will be excellent for the body and border. No problem.

When you start the border, you could change to the second skein just in case there is a slight difference between the two. Dee has taught us to do that when using hand dyed/hand painted yarn because they're not always 100% consistent.

ALL of the yarn you bought are fabulous! Beautiful colors! After a couple of fingering weight shawls under your belt, you will be ready for lace weight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> with 462 yards per skein, you will be OK


I am relieved.


> The yarn you have will be excellent for the body and border.


That is good to hear also. 


> When you start the border, you could change to the second skein


I was wondering about changing skeins since this was addressed with the Nanciann.
Thanks.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It is the really wild hand painted yarns you want to avoid. 

I say that, but then I'm knitting with it. I have a good excuse. I ordered it last year when I made my very first yarn order on-line and didn't know up from down about lace knitting. It called to me and I didn't know that I should have plugged my ears. LOL! So, if for no other reason than to get it out of my yarn storage container, I'm making a Catoctin with it. I should say CAT-octin, because the border is striping like a tabby cat. It is outrageous, but I'm having a blast, even if I am breaking all of the rules.

I love your yarn choices.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did my test knit in the Canopy and just loved it. I just ordered the two skeins. This originally was going to be the colour I used for my Nanciann, but my original order got lost in the mail, so I used a cream Palette I had in my stash and saved the Canopy for the Catoctin. I have to say I am glad I did, as I think it turned out beautifully in that colour. There is a certain richness to that colour and I think it turned out just fine. I guess it was meant to be for the Catoctin and not for the Nanciann! So I have to say I think you have made a good choice!

I did change to the second skein for the border.

You could check it out on my Ravelry page under "Enchanted Forest"

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Oh my goodness! This is sinful!!
> I just got the yarn that I ordered for the Catoctin but I had to order more than I REALLY needed in order to get the good shipping rate so, besides another batch of the Stroll, I ordered some Baby Alpaca & Silk (Polar Shimmer). It is lace weight & Ive never done anything that weight before but the description contained the word wisteria so I had to buy it. It feels soooo soft! To drool for!
> Okay, I digress - back to the issue at hand
> I have Stroll Tonal in Canopy for this shawl - which is also lovely, somewhat droolworthy, but not the same. Will it be okay for the border - or will I need a solid colour as suggested by Pacific Rose?
> I am also worried now that I wont have enough (unless I have to get a solid for the border.) I changed my order in mid-stream &, although I thought that I had ordered 3 hanks, I only ordered two. (100g/462y)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So, are you using the Canopy for your current Catoctin? I really loved it. I think it looked great before blocking too. I liked it so much that I ordered one of the other colours in the same range for the next knit.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> It is the really wild hand painted yarns you want to avoid.
> 
> I say that, but then I'm knitting with it. I have a good excuse. I ordered it last year when I made my very first yarn order on-line and didn't know up from down about lace knitting. It called to me and I didn't know that I should have plugged my ears. LOL! So, if for no other reason than to get it out of my yarn storage container, I'm making a Catoctin with it. I should say CAT-octin, because the border is striping like a tabby cat. It is outrageous, but I'm having a blast, even if I am breaking all of the rules.
> 
> I love your yarn choices.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I did my test knit in the Canopy and just loved it. ... So I have to say I think you have made a good choice!


Thanks for the affirmation.
I am clicking my needles even more quickly now to get my Nanciann finished so I can start my Catoctin. I'll never get any sleep at this rate.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh my goodness! This is sinful!!
> I just got the yarn that I ordered for the Catoctin but I had to order more than I REALLY needed in order to get the good shipping rate so, besides another batch of the Stroll, I ordered some Baby Alpaca & Silk (Polar Shimmer). It is lace weight & Ive never done anything that weight before but the description contained the word wisteria so I had to buy it. It feels soooo soft! To drool for!
> Okay, I digress - back to the issue at hand
> I have Stroll Tonal in Canopy for this shawl - which is also lovely, somewhat droolworthy, but not the same. Will it be okay for the border - or will I need a solid colour as suggested by Pacific Rose?
> I am also worried now that I wont have enough (unless I have to get a solid for the border.) I changed my order in mid-stream &, although I thought that I had ordered 3 hanks, I only ordered two. (100g/462y)


Those are beautiful colors...I love the green and it will make a beautiful Catoctin!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh my goodness! This is sinful!!
> I just got the yarn that I ordered for the Catoctin but I had to order more than I REALLY needed in order to get the good shipping rate so, besides another batch of the Stroll, I ordered some Baby Alpaca & Silk (Polar Shimmer). It is lace weight & Ive never done anything that weight before but the description contained the word wisteria so I had to buy it. It feels soooo soft! To drool for!
> Okay, I digress - back to the issue at hand
> I have Stroll Tonal in Canopy for this shawl - which is also lovely, somewhat droolworthy, but not the same. Will it be okay for the border - or will I need a solid colour as suggested by Pacific Rose?
> I am also worried now that I wont have enough (unless I have to get a solid for the border.) I changed my order in mid-stream &, although I thought that I had ordered 3 hanks, I only ordered two. (100g/462y)


Love your yarn, I knit a Haruni shawl in the Stroll Tonal, Canopy colourway earlier this year, it's a beautiful choice.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I love the Canopy too... it should really look great. What a nice little stash you have there. So nice to get a bunch at t a time! Every color you have there rocks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jscaplen, love your yarn.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely yarn choices...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Here is my Catoctin after Body Chart2 x1! Lots to go but I feel like I am getting into the rhythm of the shawl now! It's a fun and beautiful pattern! Of course, I have one glaring error, but when I discovered it I just could not go back and figured it is at the very top and probably wouldn't be so noticeable (I hope!)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Here is my Catoctin after Body Chart2 x1! Lots to go but I feel like I am getting into the rhythm of the shawl now! It's a fun and beautiful pattern! Of course, I have one glaring error, but when I discovered it I just could not go back and figured it is at the very top and probably wouldn't be so noticeable (I hope!)


A glaring error? I couldn't find it, but it is hard to tell when it's unblocked. I'll suspect that if you don't tell anyone, anyone won't notice it... :lol: :lol: That yarn is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful, vibrant color...Looking good...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you CathyAnn and Nanciann...Happy 4th to all!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Pushing hard, I just finished first row of body chart 3 before I had to stop and rest my hands. It is still my goal to get started on the border yet tonight. For those curious of the Cascade ultra Pima --- it is very sharp with stitch definition, yet admittedly feels a bit "heavy" but it doesn't feel overly warm draped on my lap. I really want to see how this blocks out because I think it could make a nice breathable baby blanket for a Florida baby. 

Have a Happy and safe 4th of July! Debi


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Happy Independence Day! 
We spent the day working in the Hay!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Cute! and hot?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It would have been hot, but there was a wonderful breeze to keep us cool.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Looked like hot work. It's been around 90 here today, making it hard to work on my Nanciann. I need to finish that before I start the Catoctin. I am not the fastest knitter.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It's not about being fast. It's about loving every minute of it.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It's not about being fast. It's about loving every minute of it.


Well said. I just start getting excited about casting on the next project. I have my yarn selected (unless I change my mind again). I am very much the tortoise (slow and steady) and I get there eventually. And I do enjoy watching each project take shape.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Great pictures, Rosalie. It looks like a great day on the Oregon Coast!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks CathyAnn. We've had perfect weather for loading and hauling hay: lots of sunshine and a nice breeze to keep the working bodies cool.

DD just took the 3 GDs to a chuch picnic, and if it's not too cold, they'll watch fireworks over the bay. Guess that means I have some quiet time to knit. Yes!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Just watched fireworks across the street (developer where we live puts on a good show), watched part of the DC show, and finished with the New York one. I think that will hold me till next year!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Thats it -- my hands are done for the night. But I am finished with all 6 rows of body chart 3 and tomorrow, I start the border. Good night all, Debi


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

After starting and restarting on the Melody, finally gave in and put it down.
Now started on Knit Picks BARE and am into Chart 2 and feeling comfortable. Much better weight, I think, for the pattern and I can decide on color later<G>. Wish me luck.
Peg


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you Dee and CathyAnn for the stitch count...it really helps so much!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

freckles said:


> After starting and restarting on the Melody, finally gave in and put it down.
> Now started on Knit Picks BARE and am into Chart 2 and feeling comfortable. Much better weight, I think, for the pattern and I can decide on color later<G>. Wish me luck.
> Peg


I'm wishing you luck! What an interesting thing to do... knit the shawl and then dye it! I'm interesting dyeing yarn with Kool Aid and food dyes. Haven't done it yet, but will eventually. Do you dye a lot?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sorry, but you tickled my funny bone CathyAnn... Asking someone if they dye a lot! Personally, I work hard at avoiding dying. LOL!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good one, Rosalie. I haven't done any dying or dyeing yet. Am I missing something? Maybe I should just save that (them) for another day.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Sorry, but you tickled my funny bone CathyAnn... Asking someone if they dye a lot! Personally, I work hard at avoiding dying. LOL!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess we're all at that stage...I have been so tempted to dye something...definitely not die....

I'm afraid if I ever get around to knitting a white shawl it will end up in the Kool Aid....I have some lace weight white but never find the right place to use it...Some day, maybe....


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There is just something very special about a lace shawl knit in white. It just brings out those lace stitches so well. I haven't actually done a shawl in white, but have done a lacy white scarf and definitely would like sometime to do a shawl in white.

Sue



nanciann said:


> I guess we're all at that stage...I have been so tempted to dye something...definitely not die....
> 
> I'm afraid if I ever get around to knitting a white shawl it will end up in the Kool Aid....I have some lace weight white but never find the right place to use it...Some day, maybe....


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

We'll just have to keep looking for the right one, Sue...Maybe this next one?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Only problem, I don't actually have any white yarn on hand right now.

Sue


nanciann said:


> We'll just have to keep looking for the right one, Sue...Maybe this next one?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Sorry, but you tickled my funny bone CathyAnn... Asking someone if they dye a lot! Personally, I work hard at avoiding dying. LOL!


I seldom wear mascara, but if I had the kind that is water soluble on, it'd be running down my cheeks. I just had the best laugh of the day! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I'm wishing you luck! What an interesting thing to do... knit the shawl and then dye it! I'm interesting dyeing yarn with Kool Aid and food dyes. Haven't done it yet, but will eventually. Do you dye a lot?


Haven't tried "dieing yet (and don't want to)<G. but yes have tried "dying" and liked the light effect of the koolade for some colors. However, the further along that I get this shawl, the more I'm liking the sort of off white of the bare Knit Picks. I may leave it alone.... we'll see.
Peg


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Once again you have a gorgeous shawl pattern. I would love to make this but have to wait for the pattern. I really need a job to support my yarn and pattern habit. Lol! I am so thankful to my mom and friends that have gifted me yarn and then hinted they would love one shawl or another.

I still have all that cashmere that I haven't done a thing with. I have another Holbrook on needles. Tenth repeat of body done. Have fun everyone.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Starting chart 2, repeat 3. Its going well. Using alot more lifelines after losing it all last week. Very enjoyable knitting. Thsnks Dee. Just love your shawls


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

shshipp said:


> Starting chart 2, repeat 3. Its going well. Using alot more lifelines after losing it all last week. Very enjoyable knitting. Thsnks Dee. Just love your shawls


Looking very good...Love the color...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Once again you have a gorgeous shawl pattern. I would love to make this but have to wait for the pattern. I really need a job to support my yarn and pattern habit. Lol! I am so thankful to my mom and friends that have gifted me yarn and then hinted they would love one shawl or another.
> I still have all that cashmere that I haven't done a thing with. I have another Holbrook on needles. Tenth repeat of body done. Have fun everyone.


........................
Dreamfli....... I have a question for you from another Floridian....
The Pattern shown in your Avatar is VERRRY interesting - Would You care to share some info about it????
Thanks in advance..... CBCarol in Cocoa Beach, Florida


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

This color is Fabulous.... I LOVE anything Purple....



shshipp said:


> Starting chart 2, repeat 3. Its going well. Using alot more lifelines after losing it all last week. Very enjoyable knitting. Thsnks Dee. Just love your shawls


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> ........................
> Dreamfli....... I have a question for you from another Floridian....
> The Pattern shown in your Avatar is VERRRY interesting - Would You care to share some info about it????
> Thanks in advance..... CBCarol in Cocoa Beach, Florida


It is partly the Liz stole. The end patterns and just the lattice. My mom didnt want a lot of changes going on so I used dees pattern and only used those bits of it.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

shshipp said:


> Starting chart 2, repeat 3. Its going well. Using alot more lifelines after losing it all last week. Very enjoyable knitting. Thsnks Dee. Just love your shawls


Looking great...what a nice color!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Also on page 7, the definition for the /|\ symbol says S2KP.... which I have been doing because I'm working from the charts. Just reread page 2 that says SK2P which I hadn't noticed first time around. Debating whether to start over or continue with S2KP.... hmmmm. I'm assuming the SK2P was what you intended. Oh well, ever onward!!
Peg



stevieland said:


> Mary Lee, thanks for finding that error.
> 
> *ERRATA*
> 
> ...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

freckles said:


> Also on page 7, the definition for the /|\ symbol says S2KP.... which I have been doing because I'm working from the charts. Just reread page 2 that says SK2P which I hadn't noticed first time around. Debating whether to start over or continue with S2KP.... hmmmm. I'm assuming the SK2P was what you intended. Oh well, ever onward!!
> Peg


NOOOOOO!!! Don't start over.... it is correct on the charts and the abbreviations... S2KP, a centered double decrease... and on the abbreviations. I am going to shoot myself right now. I can't believe no one saw that, myself included. Most of us knitted off the charts.... I am not sure what to do right now.

You didn't mean page 2, did you? I saw that S2KP on the written instructions but not anywhere on page 2.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I can not see an error just looks so pretty the yarn color is that of royality. What yans did you use? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> NOOOOOO!!! Don't start over.... it is correct on the charts and the abbreviations... S2KP, a centered double decrease... and on the abbreviations. I am going to shoot myself right now. I can't believe no one saw that, myself included. Most of us knitted off the charts.... I am not sure what to do right now.
> 
> You didn't mean page 2, did you? I saw that S2KP on the written instructions but not anywhere on page 2.


Thanks, I'm so relieved. The only reason I caught it was because someone earlier had mentioned having a hard time getting the correct count and I remembered your advise about reading page 2 carefully. That's when I went back to check and saw the incorrect stitch on the written work. Looks like it's all the way through the written pattern. An errata should be easy to correct it but don't know how it will work for anyone who was doing the single decreae. Sorry. Thought you would want to know... wish I caught it sooner. Will post a picture when I figure out how<G>.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

freckles said:


> Thanks, I'm so relieved. The only reason I caught it was because someone earlier had mentioned having a hard time getting the correct count and I remembered your advise about reading page 2 carefully. That's when I went back to check and saw the incorrect stitch on the written work. Looks like it's all the way through the written pattern. An errata should be easy to correct it but don't know how it will work for anyone who was doing the single decreae. Sorry. Thought you would want to know... wish I caught it sooner. Will post a picture when I figure out how<G>.


Ooops, wasn't page 2, it was page 10 when I was reading about repeats.
Peg


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

freckles said:


> Thanks, I'm so relieved. The only reason I caught it was because someone earlier had mentioned having a hard time getting the correct count and I remembered your advise about reading page 2 carefully. That's when I went back to check and saw the incorrect stitch on the written work. Looks like it's all the way through the written pattern. An errata should be easy to correct it but don't know how it will work for anyone who was doing the single decreae. Sorry. Thought you would want to know... wish I caught it sooner. Will post a picture when I figure out how<G>.


Actually, the S2KP (slip 2, knit 1 pass slipped stitch over) is not a single decrease it is a left leaning double decrease so the stitch counts won't be affected and it really will look just about the same thank goodness. I have to decide if I should just do errata on the various sites or if I should redo the pattern yet again. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.

*ERRATA: WRITTEN INSTRUCTIONS*

On Body Charts 2 and 3, the SK2P abbreviation should be S2KP per the Abbreviations Chart on page 3. It is a centered double decrease and not a left leaning double decrease. The good news is that if you already started doing it the way it is written, the two look so similar with this stitch pattern that it won't make much difference in the finished shawl appearance after blocking. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Actually, the S2KP (slip 2, knit 1 pass slipped stitch over) is not a single decrease it is a left leaning double decrease so the stitch counts won't be affected and it really will look just about the same thank goodness. I have to decide if I should just do errata on the various sites or if I should redo the pattern yet again. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.
> 
> *ERRATA: WRITTEN INSTRUCTIONS*
> 
> On Body Charts 2 and 3, the SK2P abbreviation should be S2KP per the Abbreviations Chart on page 3. It is a centered double decrease and not a left leaning double decrease. The good news is that if you already started doing it the way it is written, the two look so similar with this stitch pattern that it won't make much difference in the finished shawl appearance after blocking. Please accept my apologies.


Wouldn't SK2P leave 2 stitches? while S2KP only leaves one? or am I counting something wrong?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They are both double decreases.

SK2P is slip 1 st, knit 2tog and pass slipped stitch over = decreasing by 2 stiches, and S2KP is slip 2 stitches, knit 1 and pass the slipped stitches (2) over, also decreasing by 2 stitches. Like Dee says, the only difference is in the lean of the decrease.

Sue

quote=freckles]Wouldn't SK2P leave 2 stitches? while S2KP only leaves one? or am I counting something wrong?[/quote]


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, there's not much difference between the two double decreases, and anyone looking at two shawls, one with the S2KP and one with the SK2P won't see the difference unless pointed out because it's so slight. Both will be gorgeous shawls.


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

Not a problem. I have been going by written instructions and all is well. I am so thankful for the stitch counts per section, they are so helpful and know for sure it doesn't make any difference.
Mary Lee


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> It is partly the Liz stole. The end patterns and just the lattice. My mom didnt want a lot of changes going on so I used dees pattern and only used those bits of it.


Thank You, I really like what I can see of it.......
I think that I am going to STOP showing my Mom the Shawls that I am knitting ---- Ha, Ha, Ha.... She is 97 1/2 & wants every one....... I have already made her 3 Lace ones, the Summer Flies in purple, Afternoon Tea in Mauve & the Holbrook in Red. She likes any kind of purple......
I'm really teasing - If she really wants one & I can do it - She'll have it...... I just Hope & Pray that she can wear ALL of them many times over.......


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> They are both double decreases.
> 
> SK2P is slip 1 st, knit 2tog and pass slipped stitch over = decreasing by 2 stiches, and S2KP is slip 2 stitches, knit 1 and pass the slipped stitches (2) over, also decreasing by 2 stitches. Like Dee says, the only difference is in the lean of the decrease.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Thanks, now I feel better. Don't remember seeing it written that way, used to K2tg for together. Guess I got confused. Thanks again.
Peg


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Oh wow! I have progressed to the knitted on border ---- how fun! I am actually knittng lace -- real lace -- while in the car. The patter is ver interesting between the cable and the lacework yet is so easy to memorize. Within just three repeats , I was able to see the cable tie into the edging bindoffs and began to just knit away, sans charts, by reading the knitting. Already have finished 11 repeats all done while traveling; time that before would have been spent on socks or dishclothes -- not makin progress on my lace! Kudos and much gratitude Dee, Debi


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

You're way ahead of me - I just finished the third repeat of body chart 2. I gave my right hand a couple of days of rest and froze some vegetables I got at the farmers' market. Now back to knitting!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like everyone is doing well. Good job everyone.
I have not done very well. I now have my shawl in a time out. I have to frog back not sure how far yet but have no heart to do so. I will try and pick it up again in a day or two and yes will be adding life lines.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Ooops! I had it all stretched out and wasn't happy with what I found. I may be a very BAD example, but I'm not frogging to fix it. I'm calling it proof that it was hand knit!!!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Pacific Rose, that looks pretty darn perfect to me...beautiful work! I keep hoping mine will become a real shawl! I am still on the Body Chart 2 on my 2nd repeat. It is slow going, but enjoyable...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't it awful when you find a mistake when you have blocked it and you didn't even realize you had made one as everything seemed to be alright, you weren't missing a stitch or anything.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Ooops! I had it all stretched out and wasn't happy with what I found. I may be a very BAD example, but I'm not frogging to fix it. I'm calling it proof that it was hand knit!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Look along the open YO area above the pointed edge. 

Just keep enjoying the process. Isn't that what it's all about. We love to knit!

It is a very enjoyable knit. I like that our eyes don't have to be glued to the chart. Well, and I really like how it looks when it is finished.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I think every one of my shawls has a mistake. Some just don't show up as much as others.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Ooops! I had it all stretched out and wasn't happy with what I found.


It is only visible _*because*_ it is all stretched out. I'll bet that you won't even be able to find it yourself after it's released.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Pacific Rose, it's gorgeous! Don't be so hard on yourself! I had to hunt AFTER you said where the mistake was, I'd have never found it on my own. LOVE the colors in the yarn. Yup, it's Bubblegum Queen! I should change my username.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Joanie, this is so funny. I just replied to your refrigerator and engine light trauma on the Nanciann KAL. LOL!

Your Bubblegum Nancianne is so cheerful. I can hardly wait to see what blocking will do for it. 

I love the colors in my Catoctin, but when I took it off the torture rack, the border looks camouflaged, and all of that cable work disappears into a jungle of purple and green stripes. When I started knitting the border, I seriously considered going with a solid color, and would have if I could have matched it at the LYS. 

I know it is wild, but I see green valleys and purple mountains in the distance, and I can feel the fresh mountain air, and I feel ALIVE!!!

I still love this shawl, but I think I might have loved it a bit more if all of my hard work on those cables could be seen. It's a Knit Picks yarn and I've seriously thought about calling and asking them to send me the solid colored yarn that THEY think would match best... since I have another skein of it. Am I crazy or what?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Crazy, for sure, but we love you and your musings anyway.... :lol: 

The shawl is joyful and beautiful...all at the same time...


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I love it just the way it is. But YOU are the final arbiter. I have to hand it to those of you who knit multiple versions of the same shawl. When I do anything handmade, once is enough then I'm done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I love the colors in my Catoctin


I do too. 
Are both pictures the same shawl? One looks dark & "dusky" & the other full of light - like a nighttime & daytime view of those green valleys and purple mountains that you see in the distance.
Beautiful any way that you look at it. 
I can't wait to get at mine. My dilemma: should I block the two shawls that are waiting or should I spend that precious time setting up my Catoctin?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> I love it just the way it is. But YOU are the final arbiter. I have to hand it to those of you who knit multiple versions of the same shawl. When I do anything handmade, once is enough then I'm done.


I'm pretty much the same way, Joanie, but there have been exceptions.

Rosalie, the shawl is gorgeous and I can see why you like that yarn so much. Yes, the cables kind of fade into the background, but it's still stunning. It will be a joy to wear! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Pacific Rosé, very very pretty. I'm not usually a fan of lavender, but this looks so soft and yummy. Nice job!

I had gotten through Body chart 2 once, and thought, ok I'm on a roll. Thank goodness I put in a lifeline, because 3 rows later my count was off. Thank you again for the count chart. So spent hours ripping, recounting, redoing those 3 rows. This is a real challenge for me. Sigh


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I love white but would never keep it clean, I just have to go for color. I just started mine in varigated colors I just could not decide on one color. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I think every one of my shawls has a mistake. Some just don't show up as much as others.


not mistakes rather new design points . God is perfect we are not. Enjoy what you have knit Happy knitting Linda


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I love the colors in my Catoctin


Wow, I also love those colors...and the shawl looks awesome. It will show up as gorgeous, no matter what is hidden or not! As we know, most who look, even if they are knitters, don't really see the negatives that we see! They just see the beauty. Enjoy.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks! I really thought there might be some ... gagging? It definitely is not on the delicate side of the lace shawl world. 

As for making more than one of the pattern, I tend to treat these shawls more like prayer shawls: thinking of someone in particular who needs extra encouragement or a demonstration of my love for them. Right now we have a gal in our church whose daughter has just had a double mastectomy. Her daughter's name is Joy. This shawl may be hers or her Mom's.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Rosalie, beautiful looking shawl. Do like those colours.

Sue


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Rosalie...I LOVE anything purple, so I LOVE your shawl! As far as your boo-boo, unless you r a lace knitter, you would never see it...besides that, it will be a very special gift for Joy!

Beautiful!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

PR, your shawl is beautiful. My shawl is being done in a solid color. I am not a huge fan of solids but I had this louet gems fingering yarn and it was calling to be used up. I am just finishing repeat 4 of chart 2 and I am quite anxious to start the border. Have been intimidated about knit on border but Dee's patterns have also been so successful for me.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Shshipp, You are going to have soooo much fun with the border. The pattern is easy to memorize, so it can be taken with you to be worked on. The hardest part is keeping track of your cable needle. Even though it's easy, it will take about as much yarn as the body did, so will take about as much time, too. That solid color is going to make the cables strut their stuff. I'm anxious to see it when it's finished.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I just started and so far love what it looks like. I could not decide on just one color so I am working in a varigated Yarn. I am using Alegria - Manos Del Uruguary color Tannat. Blues ,purples and a more. May do border in a solid I will see when I get there. Starting on body chart repeat thanks for spread sheet with stich count. This is the first shawl of yours to make and glad you put some links to you tube for help. Catoctin shawl is just way to pretty. Thanks for all you patterns. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I finished my 2nd Nanciann last night & then read through the instructions for the Catoctin - now I am afraid to start!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't be afraid. Just jump right in. Any questions and someone will be here to help.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I finished my 2nd Nanciann last night & then read through the instructions for the Catoctin - now I am afraid to start!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finished my 2nd Nanciann last night & then read through the instructions for the Catoctin - now I am afraid to start!


I am with you after reading instructions I felt a strong sense of what did I get myself into. Ignore the feeling and start. I started yesterday and after a restart am doing good. people here will help you and the pattern is not bad just do it slowly and soon it will go easy. You can do this, You can do this. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, Sue & Linda.
When I say this, you will get an idea of how intimidated I am about this: I am going to go do some housework to bolster up my courage.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Sue & Linda.
> When I say this, you will get an idea of how intimidated I am about this: I am going to go do some housework to bolster up my courage.


Jane, the shawl is really simple. Dee puts in a lot of explanations that are a great help in clearing up confusion. That's part of the beauty of her patterns. She doesn't leave anything to the imagination except your choice of yarn. I've looked at others' patterns, and even before starting, I silently say to myself, "Huh???? What about ____? and ___?" Then I have to figure it out.

I've found that reading through the pattern slowly, I see how it all fits together. Then I'm off and running! I don't have to guess at anything.

Once you get to the border, make sure you put a lifeline in that last row of the body. Doing that has really saved me a lot of heartache! Then take the directions one step at a time. It won't take long and you'll understand how to do it. It's really quite clever and simple, and watching the video helps too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> ...I've found that reading through the pattern slowly, I see how it all fits together. Then I'm off and running! ...Once you get to the border, make sure you put a lifeline in that last row of the body.


Thanks, CathAnn. Your advice was an enormous help with the Nanciann Stole. Perhaps after supper, when there's nothing else to distract me, I'll get up the nerve to try setting it up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, rather later than I'd hoped, I've started and so far it is going well. As with the Holbrook the pattern and charts are beautifully clear and easy to follow. One repeat of the body chart done - the pattern seems to flow off my needles.
I originally bought the yarn for socks but is looking fine in this project - it is Katia Ole condor sock - 60% superwash merino, 20%superfine alpaca, 20% nylon. I rarely knit shawls in anything but lace weight but this is making a very pleasant change and should be nice and warm. Now I just have to persuade myself not to stay up half the night knitting it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose,
Your shawl is stunning!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks,
It is tenderly wrapped and on its way to someone very special.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

HEY EVERYONE!!!! I want to apologize for being MIA for the past couple of days. I've had some family issues I've been dealing with.... and I've missed so much!!! I'm going to try to answer a few posts at a time if that is okay.



CBCAROL said:


> Thank You, I really like what I can see of it.......
> I think that I am going to STOP showing my Mom the Shawls that I am knitting ---- Ha, Ha, Ha.... She is 97 1/2 & wants every one....... I have already made her 3 Lace ones, the Summer Flies in purple, Afternoon Tea in Mauve & the Holbrook in Red. She likes any kind of purple......
> I'm really teasing - If she really wants one & I can do it - She'll have it...... I just Hope & Pray that she can wear ALL of them many times over.......


That is so sweet that she loves your shawls so much. Here's to many more shawls for mom!



Pacific Rose said:


> ...I know it is wild, but I see green valleys and purple mountains in the distance, and I can feel the fresh mountain air, and I feel ALIVE!!!
> 
> I still love this shawl, but I think I might have loved it a bit more if all of my hard work on those cables could be seen. It's a Knit Picks yarn and I've seriously thought about calling and asking them to send me the solid colored yarn that THEY think would match best... since I have another skein of it. Am I crazy or what?


I think it looks very pretty. The colors are all my favorites. Yes, one could see the border a bit more on mine, but I think this is one of those that in person one sees the yarn first but then the details of the knitting right after.



Katsch said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing well. Good job everyone.
> I have not done very well. I now have my shawl in a time out. I have to frog back not sure how far yet but have no heart to do so. I will try and pick it up again in a day or two and yes will be adding life lines.


Are things going any better???? :-(


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Oh wow! I have progressed to the knitted on border ---- how fun! I am actually knittng lace -- real lace -- while in the car. The patter is ver interesting between the cable and the lacework yet is so easy to memorize. Within just three repeats , I was able to see the cable tie into the edging bindoffs and began to just knit away, sans charts, by reading the knitting. Already have finished 11 repeats all done while traveling; time that before would have been spent on socks or dishclothes -- not makin progress on my lace! Kudos and much gratitude Dee, Debi


YAY!!! I am happy to hear that... I went out my way during the design process to pick a border that was pretty easy to knit around the cables... but I was also concerned that it was easy to memorize. I wanted to come up with a shawl that looked very dramatic and impressive but was actually a bit of a pussycat to knit (again--we don't tell the non-knitters that of course). I think that is sort of becoming a priority to me... since I have to swatch these things so much, I get a very good idea ahead of time how "fun" something is going to be to knit. There are times I find a fabulous looking stitch pattern, but when I start to swatch, it is so irritating and almost stressful to work I know I couldn't get through an entire shawl using it. And so I just ditch that pattern and move on....



Lrushefsky said:


> I just started and so far love what it looks like. I could not decide on just one color so I am working in a varigated Yarn. I am using Alegria - Manos Del Uruguary color Tannat. Blues ,purples and a more. May do border in a solid I will see when I get there. Starting on body chart repeat thanks for spread sheet with stich count. This is the first shawl of yours to make and glad you put some links to you tube for help. Catoctin shawl is just way to pretty. Thanks for all you patterns. Happy knitting Linda


I am so happy that the pattern is working out for you. We anxiously await your finished catoctin!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jomoyach said:


> ....I had gotten through Body chart 2 once, and thought, ok I'm on a roll. Thank goodness I put in a lifeline, because 3 rows later my count was off. Thank you again for the count chart. So spent hours ripping, recounting, redoing those 3 rows. This is a real challenge for me. Sigh


So sorry about the ripping and whatnot... but think about how much you'll have learned when you finally get it right. I did a bit of ripping back when I knitted the sample, to be frank. And the amount of frogged stitches I've done in my lace knitting career would make up a shawl the size of Cleveland. You can do it!!!



jscaplen said:


> I finished my 2nd Nanciann last night & then read through the instructions for the Catoctin - now I am afraid to start!


Hmmmmmm.... I seem to remember someone was very apprehensive about starting Nanciann and after seeing your PERFECT Nanciann..... well, I am just going to say, girlfriend, I know you're going to rock this Catoctin!!!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Welcome back Dee! Hope everything is okay now with the family. Debi


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Dee,
Thanks for responding. I have taken a break from the shawl but will finish it. I am currently getting ready for a craft fair coming up. I just finished my version of , "The Party Dress" using Yorganza from Mary Maxim. I will sew the buttons on and post. 
The shawl needs my attention and I love your pattern. I should have added life lines but didn't.
Glad you are back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I know you're going to rock this Catoctin!!!


Thanks for the vote of confidence but I chickened out again last night & worked on an afghan instead.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

This is a time I wish we were able to get together and help each other... do some hands on help. Don't let anything in this pattern scare you. Really, this is a super fun shawl to knit. That beginning tab is really easy to knit... our minds just want to make it more complicated than it is.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I had more trouble with the beginning tab than I usually do, but I have fat fingers and two stitches wide is barely wide enough to hold! I'm on the last body chart repeat now.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Had to take a break the last couple of days. Closed one of those small home safes on my finger, at the hinge, smushed it, raised a blood blister and cut it, too. OUCH!!! Sore as a boil and it is a finger I use to knit. Today working on freezing vegetables I got at the farmers' market. Got in a couple of rows, but back to freezing tomorrow.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Ooh...sorry to hear about your injury...hope you'll be as good as new as soon and back to knitting.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Ouuuuuch!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been looking back at all the beautiful rich colours you've all chosen and am slightly regretting my neutral beige. "BUT", I keep telling myself, "you need a neutral shawl and already have lots in yummy colours." Oh how I wish I could wear bright yellow or gold or orange but they make me look ill.
Apart from colour longings the shawl is going well in the Katia yarn and the stitch definition is fantastic. Have just finished the 4th repeat of body chart 2


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've been looking back at all the beautiful rich colours you've all chosen and am slightly regretting my neutral beige. "BUT", I keep telling myself, "you need a neutral shawl and already have lots in yummy colours." Oh how I wish I could wear bright yellow or gold or orange but they make me look ill.
> Apart from colour longings the shawl is going well in the Katia yarn and the stitch definition is fantastic. Have just finished the 4th repeat of body chart 2


I think you will be very pleasantly surprised at the beauty of a neutral color, especially if the stitch definition is as good as you say. Very often bright colors and tonals actually take away some of the beauty of the stitches...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Pretty soon you'll be telling us that you are on the last border chart repeat. Wait till you see those cables in neutral beige. They are really going to strut their stuff.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Kay,
Hope you were at least putting lots of yarn money in the safe!! Feel better soon!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> Kay,
> Hope you were at least putting lots of yarn money in the safe!! Feel better soon!


I wish! I was actually comparing automobile insurance costs and was putting the car titles back - isn't that exciting? I'm 90% well now - my finger is no longer flat (amazing how heavy that lid was) and cut is healed almost. Back to knitting!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I wish! I was actually comparing automobile insurance costs and was putting the car titles back - isn't that exciting? I'm 90% well now - my finger is no longer flat (amazing how heavy that lid was) and cut is healed almost. Back to knitting!!


Just read about your injury... ugh! It's like a quarterback messing up his arm.... we are knitting athletes, and we can't afford an injury to take away important knitting time! I take it you are back in the game already?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Just read about your injury... ugh! It's like a quarterback messing up his arm.... we are knitting athletes, and we can't afford an injury to take away important knitting time! I take it you are back in the game already?


Back in the game sort of - had a lunch meeting today and still freezing vegetables, so the knitting has been limited. Thanks for asking. I'm enjoying this pattern. I can actually knit while watching TV.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your injury, but glad you are able to do some knitting again.

Sue


EqLady said:


> Back in the game sort of - had a lunch meeting today and still freezing vegetables, so the knitting has been limited. Thanks for asking. I'm enjoying this pattern. I can actually knit while watching TV.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, BritGirl. I ordered the Orenburg Lace book you recommended and loved it so much I ordered Heirloom Knitting, too. Oh, my, such beautiful knitting!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln is credited with saying, Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. I am about to remove all doubt
I was holding off on starting the Catoctin - not because of the charts which I decided would explain themselves to me as I went along (although the jury is still out on the border charts) & not because of the garter tab. I wasnt getting past page _*two*_ where the wrong-side row yarn overs were explained. 
I was understanding it as,  the YO on the first wrong-side row & the YO on the second wrong-side row. I couldnt figure out why the YO would be done differently for these two rows & not all of the others. DUH!! Its the _*first*_ YO you encounter & the _*second*_ YO that you encounter - on _*each*_ wrong-side row.
Okay, Im ready to attempt setting it up tonight. As the old Newfoundlander would say, Shes some stunned, by.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Love it! I felt the same way; I just had trouble getting around the idea that the two edge stitches were actually on the pattern and not just understood. You'll quickly pick up the pattern once you get started.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So many beautiful books out there. They are so inspiring. I have just become interested too in knitted doilies and the books of Marianne Kinzel are worth having too. Another good book out there is one about Herbert Niebling. Worth at least taking a look at.

Sue


EqLady said:


> Thanks, BritGirl. I ordered the Orenburg Lace book you recommended and loved it so much I ordered Heirloom Knitting, too. Oh, my, such beautiful knitting!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> .... I wasnt getting past page _*two*_ where the wrong-side row yarn overs were explained.
> ...
> Okay, Im ready to attempt setting it up tonight. As the old Newfoundlander would say, Shes some stunned, by.


You should have seen me going back and forth between the directions and my knitting needles and yarn... and I still did the last YO on the wrong side row too tight. Argh!

Once you get started, you won't be able to put it down.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Abraham Lincoln is credited with saying, Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. I am about to remove all doubt
> I was holding off on starting the Catoctin - not because of the charts which I decided would explain themselves to me as I went along (although the jury is still out on the border charts) & not because of the garter tab. I wasnt getting past page _*two*_ where the wrong-side row yarn overs were explained.
> I was understanding it as,  the YO on the first wrong-side row & the YO on the second wrong-side row. I couldnt figure out why the YO would be done differently for these two rows & not all of the others. DUH!! Its the _*first*_ YO you encounter & the _*second*_ YO that you encounter - on _*each*_ wrong-side row.
> Okay, Im ready to attempt setting it up tonight. As the old Newfoundlander would say, Shes some stunned, by.


I read the page 2 directions about yo seeral times. My brain just did not get it. So I decided to knit the YO so they made sense and did not slip off the needles. May be a small change but the rest is going fine. Happy Knitting Linda


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I taught myself to knit many years ago...more than I care to admit to, as a matter of fact....Anyway, I digress...I had a little 10 cent book by Coats and Clark and read it and then started knitting...Reading it made no sense at all but as I knit exactly as it told me to...I found it did make sense after all. That, I think, is the way of knitting...to do exactly as it says...somehow ... it works...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> I had a little 10 cent book by Coats and Clark and read it and then started knitting...


I think that I have a copy of that book. I am hoping some day that I will learn to tat from it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I have a copy of that book. I am hoping some day that I will learn to tat from it.


Funny...I did a little tatting as well...It's actual name is "Learn How Book". Knitting, Crochet, Tatting and Embroidery. Bought it in the 50's.

I also have a later copy that cost 29 cents...Still have both of them and also use them occasionally.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Abraham Lincoln is credited with saying, Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. I am about to remove all doubt
> I was holding off on starting the Catoctin - not because of the charts which I decided would explain themselves to me as I went along (although the jury is still out on the border charts) & not because of the garter tab. I wasnt getting past page _*two*_ where the wrong-side row yarn overs were explained.
> I was understanding it as,  the YO on the first wrong-side row & the YO on the second wrong-side row. I couldnt figure out why the YO would be done differently for these two rows & not all of the others. DUH!! Its the _*first*_ YO you encounter & the _*second*_ YO that you encounter - on _*each*_ wrong-side row.
> Okay, Im ready to attempt setting it up tonight. As the old Newfoundlander would say, Shes some stunned, by.


Note to everyone!!! Please ask!!!

I want to apologize for your not understanding... now that you say how you took it to mean, I can see how you could interpret it that way. It made perfect sense to me of course! And since none of my test knitters questioned that wording, I didn't think to change it.

If anyone needs me to explain this concept more, please let me know.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> I read the page 2 directions about yo seeral times. My brain just did not get it. So I decided to knit the YO so they made sense and did not slip off the needles. May be a small change but the rest is going fine. Happy Knitting Linda


Please let me know if you need me to explain it more, because it is very important to do these yarn overs this way if you want both sides of the shawl to be the same length. If you are working them any differently, you could really end up with a problem at the end.

That yarn looks very pretty!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Love it! I felt the same way; I just had trouble getting around the idea that the two edge stitches were actually on the pattern and not just understood. You'll quickly pick up the pattern once you get started.


I ran into that same issue for the longest time --- all my earlier knits by Dee were not charted with the edge stitches. Now watch me go back to finish my Glenallen (only 6" more of Catoctin'border to go!) and want to start thecharts with the edges, lol! Debi


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well the body of the shawl has flown off my needles. I 've become so used to lace weight that I had a 2-3 week time frame in mind for that. Instead it is done in just a few evenings, which is also a testament to Dee's charts, instructions and stitch patterns which flow beautifully. Started the border and so far that too is going smoothly. I don't mind working out problems (either in patterns or in my often befuddled brain) but it is very pleasant and restful to just follow the directions and knit with no problems. This is definitely "Happy Knitting".


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> It's actual name is "Learn How Book". Knitting, Crochet, Tatting and Embroidery. ...I also have a later copy that cost 29 cents...


My book was 69 cents - the 1974 version but my mother had the 29 cent one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Note to everyone!!! Please ask!!!


As I said, it was a matter of exposing my stupidity. I knew that I was not reading it correctly.


> If anyone needs me to explain this concept more, please let me know.


The instructions for how to do the YOs were clear - no problem there.
Was it Einstein who said that the difference between genius & stupidity is that genius has limits? I am still testing my limits - in which domain, I leave it to you to decide


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lrushefsky said:


> So I decided to knit the YO so they made sense and did not slip off the needles.


I just keep my finger on the YO until I complete the next stitch.
I love the colourway in your shawl. I can't wait to see it as the body grows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my start - finally. Gotta pay a bit more attention than for the Nanciann but I am getting a feel for how the stitches play out so it is getting a bit easier.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good. This is the colour that I did my test knit in and I really loved it, and I know that you will too!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my start - finally. Gotta pay a bit more attention than for the Nanciann but I am getting a feel for how the stitches play out so it is getting a bit easier.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good.


Thanks.


> This is the colour that I did my test knit in and I really loved it, and I know that you will too!


Yes - I do like it. The colour changes & the star stitch really give that centre section a nice texture. It will be interesting to see how it plays out as that section gets wider.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, I love that color!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just keep my finger on the YO until I complete the next stitch.......


That's what I had to do to keep from pulling the last YO too tight. And don't let me watch anything on TV that was too intense: the YO would tell on me every time.

That yarn is PERFECT to show off this design.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Jscaplen, it looks really good! Love the color.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Funny...I did a little tatting as well...It's actual name is "Learn How Book". Knitting, Crochet, Tatting and Embroidery. Bought it in the 50's.
> 
> I also have a later copy that cost 29 cents...Still have both of them and also use them occasionally.


The book is in my libray and has been used. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

my stitch count is correct so I think I am doing them the way you wanted. Let you know how this is going. I am going to be making this again for a dear freind so I am realy reading the directions. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just keep my finger on the YO until I complete the next stitch.
> I love the colourway in your shawl. I can't wait to see it as the body grows.


I just could not decide on one color. It may loose the border or I may do border in a solid. Open to suggestions. What color are you using? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my start - finally. Gotta pay a bit more attention than for the Nanciann but I am getting a feel for how the stitches play out so it is getting a bit easier.


 I love it. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

That is a great color.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> my stitch count is correct so I think I am doing them the way you wanted. Let you know how this is going. I am going to be making this again for a dear freind so I am realy reading the directions. Happy knitting Linda


The stitch count would not be affected by doing the yarn overs a different way than I have on the pattern. But one side of the shawl will be shorter than the other possibly. Are you wrapping the last yarn over in the opposite direction than normal like it says? Because that is very important particularly since you are knitting it through the back loop on the right side.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my start - finally. Gotta pay a bit more attention than for the Nanciann but I am getting a feel for how the stitches play out so it is getting a bit easier.


That really is a nice color. It looks great!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have my Cat started. I am through the second repeat and loving it. Took me a bit to get used to the yo's on the wrong side.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I'm done! Just took my last stitch on the bindoff -- sweating bullets all the way. I bought 4 hanks of yarn - 880 yards - and used 870 of them!!! Oh my, I was so nervous as the yarn store where I bought this yarn just 3 weeks ago closed on a 2 day notice last week. Holy cow, I was so afraid and fretting how I could hide a new yarn at that point. Off to go block it beffore heading to work this afternoon. Debi


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Speed demon! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> I'm done! ... -- sweating bullets all the way. I bought 4 hanks of yarn - 880 yards - and used 870 of them!!!


Whew - cutting it close. I can understand your panic. I recall being short by a few stitches once. I backtracked a bit & worked it a bit tighter & managed to eke it out. You couldn't have afforded to work the bottom of your shawl tighter, though.
We're all awaiting the chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Also getting nervous about amount of yarn needed for border. Working on it now and still using the white but fear I may have to call Knit Picks for a quick order as it's getting very close.....wish me luck.



jscaplen said:


> Whew - cutting it close. I can understand your panic. I recall being short by a few stitches once. I backtracked a bit & worked it a bit tighter & managed to eke it out. You couldn't have afforded to work the bottom of your shawl tighter, though.
> We're all awaiting the chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

freckles said:


> Also getting nervous about amount of yarn needed for border.... I may have to call Knit Picks for a quick order...


I am also a member of the "nervous club". 
I am halfway through the 3rd repeat of body chart 2 & I am anxious about the size of my shawl so far. It is only 9 inches down the centre. I know that it will grow during blocking, but there isn't as much give in the centre panel as on the sides where it is more lacy.
I am wondering if I should have used a larger size needle. The label says size 1-3 which I assume would take me to a 3.25mm. I am using 4mm. I swatched it with 4.5 but I didn't like the look of it - I felt that it would be difficult to maintain consistent tension if it was too loose. The 4mm gives me 5 stitches to the inch, though.
Now I am wondering about trying a 5th repeat. I have 924 yards which isn't likely to be sufficient. Is it possible to do a half repeat? Would that work with the stitch count required for the border?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am also a member of the "nervous club".
> I am halfway through the 3rd repeat of body chart 2 & I am anxious about the size of my shawl so far. It is only 9 inches down the centre. I know that it will grow during blocking, but there isn't as much give in the centre panel as on the sides where it is more lacy.
> I am wondering if I should have used a larger size needle. The label says size 1-3 which I assume would take me to a 3.25mm. I am using 4mm. I swatched it with 4.5 but I didn't like the look of it - I felt that it would be difficult to maintain consistent tension if it was too loose. The 4mm gives me 5 stitches to the inch, though.
> Now I am wondering about trying a 5th repeat. I have 924 yards which isn't likely to be sufficient. Is it possible to do a half repeat? Would that work with the stitch count required for the border?


I don't seem to understand your problem. You should have plenty of yarn.
I used a 3.75 mm needle and used 752 yards...my shawl is 64" x 23" (relaxed after blocking)
Dee used a4 mm needle and used under 850 yards...
her shawl measured 72" x 19".
If you wish a larger shawl than that you should still have plenty with 924 yards...
As to how to do that you will need to wait for an answer from Dee.
There is an application somewhere that tells you how much yarn you are using and if you have enough...I can't find it at the moment...CathyAnn will probably have it at her fingertips, though...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> I don't seem to understand your problem. You should have plenty of yarn.


I know that I would if I just did the 4 repeats.


> If you wish a larger shawl than that you should still have plenty with 924 yards...


... but there is about 100 yards difference in your two shawls just with a different needle size.

It isn't so much wanting it larger - I don't think that it will be as large as the one shown in the pattern. Although that one looks longer than 19 inches. Just eyeballing it, the border looks to be about 1/3 of the total length. I think that mine will be about 12-13 inches before I start the border. The border might add another 4 inches? 


> There is an application somewhere that tells you how much yarn you are using and if you have enough...CathyAnn will probably have it at her fingertips, though...


That sounds quite useful. I meant to weigh the first skein before I started but forgot. I will go weigh the other one now before I forget.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That sounds quite useful. I meant to weigh the first skein before I started but forgot. I will go weigh the other one now before I forget.


We'll have to wait for Dee or CathyAnn to find that yardage generator...I've looked all over and can't locate it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am also a member of the "nervous club".
> I am halfway through the 3rd repeat of body chart 2 & I am anxious about the size of my shawl so far. It is only 9 inches down the centre. I know that it will grow during blocking, but there isn't as much give in the centre panel as on the sides where it is more lacy.
> I am wondering if I should have used a larger size needle. The label says size 1-3 which I assume would take me to a 3.25mm. I am using 4mm. I swatched it with 4.5 but I didn't like the look of it - I felt that it would be difficult to maintain consistent tension if it was too loose. The 4mm gives me 5 stitches to the inch, though.
> Now I am wondering about trying a 5th repeat. I have 924 yards which isn't likely to be sufficient. Is it possible to do a half repeat? Would that work with the stitch count required for the border?


I can't remember what yarn you used, but I used a bit under 850 yards with the same size needle. So you would definitely not be able to do any extra repeats, and this pattern does not allow partial repeats due to the math involved. The border is 6" wide give or take, by the way. I wouldn't worry about running out unless you are a super loose knitter. And I'm sure the size will be fine as well. You will be surprised what blocking will do to stretch the body. And the shawl pictured is indeed 19".

That yardage calculator only works for a triangular shawl.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That yardage calculator only works for a triangular shawl.[/quote]

I know that...Where is my mind today? Sorry about the misinformation on that regard...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I can't remember what yarn you used


KnitPicks Stroll Tonal - 2 skeins of 462 yards/100 grams each


> this pattern does not allow partial repeats due to the math involved.


I figured that might be the case.


> I wouldn't worry about running out unless you are a super loose knitter.


No - I have a tendency to knit tightly although I have been trying to avoid it with this.


> You will be surprised what blocking will do to stretch the body.


When I get the Body chart done, I'll make a decision about whether I need to do the 5th repeat. That would mean that I'd have to wait for extra yarn to arrive though :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just weighed what is left of the first skein - 71 grams. The other has about 104 grams in it.
Would it take a whole skein to do the border?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just weighed what is left of the first skein - 71 grams. The other has about 104 grams in it.
> Would it take a whole skein to do the border?


It would take quite a bit of the skein to be sure.

And keep in mind that due to it being a crescent, the rate of increase on the sides is fairly rapid, so you keep using more and more yarn as you work each body row.

I really think you'd be fine with the size of the pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just weighed what is left of the first skein - 71 grams. The other has about 104 grams in it.
> Would it take a whole skein to do the border?


Is that after 4 repeats?

I used the same yarn as you for my test knit - Canopy tonal.

I did the four repeats as per pattern, from a skein that weighed 102 gms and had 8 gms left.
I did the border with the second skein that weighed 104 grams and had 10 gms left from that. I knit mine on US size 6/ 4mm needles.

My blocked size was 72" x 26", relaxed to 68" x 24"

Hope that is of some help to you.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Is that after 4 repeats?


No - two and a half.


> I used the same yarn as you for my test knit - Canopy tonal. ... I knit mine on US size 6/ 4mm needles.


 4mm for me, too. I guess I couldn't find a better comparison than that  


> My blocked size was 72" x 26", relaxed to 68" x 24"


I am doubtful that mine will come out as large. 


> Hope that is of some help to you.


Yes - I greatly appreciate your input.
Thank you, Sue, Dee & Nanciann.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I greatly appreciate your input.
> Thank you, Sue, Dee & Nanciann.


If you swatched to gauge, and you are knitting the same size as me, and using the same needle and yarn, I am pretty sure your shawl will be fairly close in size to mine. Mine was small as well, that yarn stretches quite a bit and stays that way I am finding. Why don't you just wait and see? Math would dictate that all things being the same would be the same, right??


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Will be joining this KAL as soon as I finish my Nanciann. Looking forward to it.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Just finished the last body row and my lifeline is in. Now I'm going to re-read the pattern all the way through again before I go to the border set up.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good, you are certainly making progress. Once you start the border you will really see it taking shape.

Sue


EqLady said:


> Just finished the last body row and my lifeline is in. Now I'm going to re-read the pattern all the way through again before I go to the border set up.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Funny...I did a little tatting as well...It's actual name is "Learn How Book". Knitting, Crochet, Tatting and Embroidery. Bought it in the 50's.
> 
> I also have a later copy that cost 29 cents...Still have both of them and also use them occasionally.


I've got this book too.......... Mine has a sticker on it from where I purchased it........ Neisner's - 10 cents & it has on it Oct.1950..... Which was while I worked there at their Hardware counter while I was in High School...... Boy, did I get my money's worth from that dime...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

patmiel said:


> Will be joining this KAL as soon as I finish my Nanciann. Looking forward to it.


I am also going to start my "Catoctin Shawl" & join the KAL in about a week ......... I am more that 1/2 way on the border of my "Primrose" shawl...... I have been keeping up with the KAL though...... so I will be up-to-date on that....
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I think almost every knitter has this book. I also bought it back when I was in High School. Learned to knit when I was about five and mostly made dolls clothes until high school... then i saw the cardigan in that book and fell in love. Great pattern, still works well for me.
Peg



CBCAROL said:


> I've got this book too.......... Mine has a sticker on it from where I purchased it........ Neisner's - 10 cents & it has on it Oct.1950..... Which was while I worked there at their Hardware counter while I was in High School...... Boy, did I get my money's worth from that dime...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

On the border of my Catoctin and looks like I might have enough white without panic. Keeping fingers crossed and loving the pattern. Thanks again, Dee for a lovely pattern.
Peg


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm 2/3 of the way on the border. At the stage where I want to knit faster and faster because the end is in sight. Trying to slow down and just enjoy it because it actually takes longer than you think it is going to. This has been a really easy, straightforward knit (because the pattern writing is so clear) - very enjoyable.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just come here. Start knitting. Ask questions if necessary, maybe post pic of your yarn and/or your progress. Just by coming here you have joined! Share your thoughts, have a laugh. The KAL is what you make it.
> 
> Sue


Ok, started my shawl today. Am using a hand dyed super wash merino wood from Handsome Fibers. Beautiful yarn - so incredibly soft. I have done very little lace work in the past and have never knitted a shawl but I have to say that Dee, your pattern writing skills are amazing. Easy to follow and explained to the T. Have finished the body chart one (using written instructions) and 2 rows of body chart 2. Thank God for lifelines! Have to get some housework done now but hopefully pick back up soon.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

betsyknit said:


> Ok, started my shawl today. Am using a hand dyed super wash merino wood from Handsome Fibers. Beautiful yarn - so incredibly soft. I have done very little lace work in the past and have never knitted a shawl but I have to say that Dee, your pattern writing skills are amazing. Easy to follow and explained to the T. Have finished the body chart one (using written instructions) and 2 rows of body chart 2. Thank God for lifelines! Have to get some housework done now but hopefully pick back up soon.


Looks great! Have fun!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like the colour.

Happy Knitting.

Sue


betsyknit said:


> Ok, started my shawl today. Am using a hand dyed super wash merino wood from Handsome Fibers. Beautiful yarn - so incredibly soft. I have done very little lace work in the past and have never knitted a shawl but I have to say that Dee, your pattern writing skills are amazing. Easy to follow and explained to the T. Have finished the body chart one (using written instructions) and 2 rows of body chart 2. Thank God for lifelines! Have to get some housework done now but hopefully pick back up soon.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I'vestarted and screwed up the border three times now, in three different ways. Putting it down until tomorrow. Hands just don't want to work!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

On the way now - a little time-out never hurt anybody!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

EqLady said:


> On the way now - a little time-out never hurt anybody!


Hope this picture works. Do these cables look right?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Do these cables look right?


Looks lovely from here!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

First time I've made cables in forever - just wanted to be sure before I go on. Thanks,
Kay


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

They look just like mine --- either we both did it right or we both goofed; lol! Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Hope this picture works. Do these cables look right?


They look perfect!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

betsyknit said:


> Ok, started my shawl today. Am using a hand dyed super wash merino wood from Handsome Fibers. Beautiful yarn - so incredibly soft. I have done very little lace work in the past and have never knitted a shawl but I have to say that Dee, your pattern writing skills are amazing. Easy to follow and explained to the T. Have finished the body chart one (using written instructions) and 2 rows of body chart 2. Thank God for lifelines! Have to get some housework done now but hopefully pick back up soon.


Welcome Betsy! That yarn is superb, and the color is going to look fantastic. I'm so glad you are following the pattern with no problem. Thanks for the kind words about that. Your beginning looks just wonderful. Can't wait to see that finished!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I am also going to start my "Catoctin Shawl" & join the KAL in about a week ......... I am more that 1/2 way on the border of my "Primrose" shawl...... I have been keeping up with the KAL though...... so I will be up-to-date on that....
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


We are holding the door open for ya!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> We are holding the door open for ya!


Thanks Dee,
Well, I got fooled ----- I finished my other shawl last night;

So I am getting ready to CO the "Catoctin Shawl" in about 10 minutes...... I am planning on size US 6 needles...
I have changed my Yarn to the following:
Shalimar Yarns "Breathless", which is fingering yarn, 
75% SW Merino / 15% Cashmere / 10% Silk....
color: Concord Grape ..... I have 2 skeins @ 420 yds each..
Well, I'm signing off for the night..... and Here goes with my Shawl.....


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Thanks Dee,
> Well, I got fooled ----- I finished my other shawl last night;
> 
> So I am getting ready to CO the "Catoctin Shawl" in about 10 minutes...... I am planning on size US 6 needles...
> ...


My very favorite yarn - can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Looks just like mine, too, so guess we're all on the same track! Great! Looks nice in that yarn.



EqLady said:


> First time I've made cables in forever - just wanted to be sure before I go on. Thanks,
> Kay


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Hope this picture works. Do these cables look right?


That is so pretty . Wow I am thinking I will start the boader on Wed. You are inspiring me to knit more today than I should. Oh well house cleaning can wait Happy knitting Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I, too, am "ready" to start the border - meaning the body is complete but I have to view & then review the instructions for the border before it actually gets started.
I was saying before that I was toying with the idea of doing a 5th repeat. I have 25g left over from the first skein. The 4th repeat took 30g. I have the complete 2nd skein (104g) for the border.
Sue, who used the same yarn & needles, said :


britgirl said:


> I did the four repeats as per pattern, from a skein that weighed 102 gms and had 8 gms left.
> I did the border with the second skein that weighed 104 grams and had 10 gms left from that.


It would seem that my tension is tighter, but this would imply that I'd have more left from the border skein.
I'd really be living on the edge if I tried to eke it out, wouldn't I?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with the border. I think you will enjoy knitting that and seeing how it all goes together. Will look forward to seeing you post it when done.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I, too, am "ready" to start the border - meaning the body is complete but I have to view & then review the instructions for the border before it actually gets started.
> I was saying before that I was toying with the idea of doing a 5th repeat. I have 25g left over from the first skein. The 4th repeat took 30g. I have the complete 2nd skein (104g) for the border.
> Sue, who used the same yarn & needles, said :
> 
> ...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I, too, am "ready" to start the border - meaning the body is complete but I have to view & then review the instructions for the border before it actually gets started.
> I was saying before that I was toying with the idea of doing a 5th repeat. I have 25g left over from the first skein. The 4th repeat took 30g. I have the complete 2nd skein (104g) for the border.
> Sue, who used the same yarn & needles, said :
> 
> ...


Like I said previously, I would not do it. You will just not have enough yarn. A 5th body repeat will use at least 40 grams of yarn. The border having to accommodate those extra body stitches would use up at least 20% more yarn. This is according to hard test knitter data. Even if your tension is tighter, it can only be so tight on those size needles! Even if you were able to get the whole border out of one skein (and that is extremely doubtful) clearly don't have enough for the extra body repeat out of the original skein. Start the border! It is time!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I have started my border and its going great. Taking it on my knitting cruise which leaves on Friday.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

A knitting cruise?! What a neat idea!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Start the border! It is time!


Okay, Mom 
I love the way that the colourway plays out with the Canopy.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok All, I have started my Shawl......
and I'm stuck already....
I am on 'Body Chart 2..... Row 1.....
I have NEVER done a 'star' stitch & I think that I understand it .... BUT ..... all of the u-tube video refer to Purling the stitches - NOT knitting them......
Would someone Please Clarify??? 
Am I reading correctly .... there are ONLY 2 'STAR' stitches in this row??? and then no more until row 9, where there is only 1 'star', k1 & 1 'star' yo in that row? and then again in row 17 ???

Thanks for any HELP that I can get?
OH, by the way - I am using the written instructions....

CBCarol :?: :?: :?:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, these star stitches are knitted on the right side: K3tog but don't slip the stitches from the left needle, yarn over, then knit the same three together again, then slip from the left needle. So, you start with three stitches and you finish with three stitches (the ktog, yo, ktog). There is a knit stitche between the star stitches, and a yarnover at each end of that center section. Hope this helps.

Reading your question again, I'm not sure what you are referring to. Row 9 of the middle section is yo, star stitch, k1, then you star stitch and k1 across the middle section until you finish with the star stitch (no k1 here) and yo at the marker. Does this clear it up?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Yes, these star stitches are knitted on the right side: K3tog but don't slip the stitches from the left needle, yarn over, then knit the same three together again, then slip from the left needle. So, you start with three stitches and you finish with three stitches (the ktog, yo, ktog). There is a knit stitche between the star stitches, and a yarnover at each end of that center section. Hope this helps.
> 
> Reading your question again, I'm not sure what you are referring to. Row 9 of the middle section is yo, star stitch, k1, then you star stitch and k1 across the middle section until you finish with the star stitch (no k1 here) and yo at the marker. Does this clear it up?


my pattern shows the following: (In rows 9 & 17) 
sm, yo, [STAR, k1] ..... STAR, yo, sm


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I had a similar question about the star stitch and saw it done only on the purl side on the utube videos...here is a great explanationis by Dee and it really is easy!



stevieland said:


> Trust me, you don't need a video. It is really easy. We are indeed knitting them. Here is a bit more detail than what what says in the abbreviations section:
> 
> 1. knit 3 stitches together... stick your right needle into 3 stitches like you normally would to knit 2 or 3 together.... yarn over like you do to make any stitch, and pull that yarn through those 3 stitches but don't remove the 3 stitches from the left needle. You have the new stitch that you pulled through the 3 on the right needle, and again, those 3 are still on the left needle.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Ok All, I have started my Shawl......
> and I'm stuck already....
> I am on 'Body Chart 2..... Row 1.....
> I have NEVER done a 'star' stitch & I think that I understand it .... BUT ..... all of the u-tube video refer to Purling the stitches - NOT knitting them......
> ...


On body chart 2 row 1, there are 3 star stitches. I asuume you are using the written instructions. You'll see that it says [STAR k1] and then 2x/8x /etc since each successive time the chart is worked there are 6 more star stitches per row. Then after that is saws STAR yo and then the rest of the row. So the first time you do the star stitch 3x total, 2x from the pattern repeat and one more time after that.

The star stitch can be either knitted or purled, and I preferred the smooth texture of the knitted on.

Good luck, we are here for you!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> my pattern shows the following: (In rows 9 & 17)
> sm, yo, [STAR, k1] ..... STAR, yo, sm


That's correct, but you repeat the part in brackets [star, k1] across the middle section, ending with star, yo.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

EqLady said:


> That's correct, but you repeat the part in brackets [star, k1] across the middle section, ending with star, yo.


OK - GREAT, THANKS - I think that I have FINALLY got it....

I have NEVER seen anything written this way....
I apologize - (I was totally ignoring the ..1x, 8x etc) as I did NOT really understand what it meant....
It finally makes sense to me....... I think that before I go on with my Knitting - I am going to write out the pattern as it is actually knitted..... I'm OLD and sometimes dense...
Thanks for everyone's help...... CBCarol


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> OK - GREAT, THANKS - I think that I have FINALLY got it....
> 
> I have NEVER seen anything written this way....
> I apologize - (I was totally ignoring the ..1x, 8x etc) as I did NOT really understand what it meant....
> ...


This pattern was challenging to say the least when it came time to write out the instructions. With the rate of increase varying per section and the stitch patterns being different between the sections caused me to tear my hair out as I was writing! Believe it or not, the way they are written was the clearest way I could come up with to simplify something that was pretty complicated in theory. But once you get started with it, it will be easy to knit!

I know you don't like the charts, but look at them for minute and check out the middle section. The star stitches are in red over 2 stitches. You can see how they are increasing very clearly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeh! I've finished and Catoctin is blocking. Fourteen days from start to finish so this was a quick knit. The charts and instructions were pure pleasure to follow which is why I'm finished so quickly. I'll post photos as soon as I can


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

CBCAROL said:


> OK - GREAT, THANKS - I think that I have FINALLY got it....
> 
> I have NEVER seen anything written this way....
> I apologize - (I was totally ignoring the ..1x, 8x etc) as I did NOT really understand what it meant....
> ...


Be sure to print out the PDF giving the stitch count per row. It has been invaluable to me to keep me on track.

It is on page 12 of the KAL.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

betsyknit said:


> Ok, started my shawl today. Am using a hand dyed super wash merino wood from Handsome Fibers. Beautiful yarn - so incredibly soft. I have done very little lace work in the past and have never knitted a shawl but I have to say that Dee, your pattern writing skills are amazing. Easy to follow and explained to the T. Have finished the body chart one (using written instructions) and 2 rows of body chart 2. Thank God for lifelines! Have to get some housework done now but hopefully pick back up soon.


Now that I went through the KAL pages again (looking for the page the stitch count PDF was on) I have looked at others' progress pictures and compared to mine.....I've got a question....am I knitting too loosely? I have not done much lace work and I think I am trying too make it look too "lacey". I haven't gotten beyond row 10 of the 1st body chart 2 (not because I have not been knitting a lot but because I always have 3 - 4 projects going at a time - a little ADD) so it would really not be a problem to frog it and start over so please be honest in your opinions. Thanks!!

I posted my picture on page 26.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> This pattern was challenging to say the least when it came time to write out the instructions. With the rate of increase varying per section and the stitch patterns being different between the sections caused me to tear my hair out as I was writing! Believe it or not, the way they are written was the clearest way I could come up with to simplify something that was pretty complicated in theory. But once you get started with it, it will be easy to knit!
> 
> I know you don't like the charts, but look at them for minute and check out the middle section. The star stitches are in red over 2 stitches. You can see how they are increasing very clearly.


Thanks Dee,
I did study the charts & I see what you mean......
I just have a terrible time with charts.... I get really confused with the symbols..... As I go further & further in the pattern..... I will continue to study the charts..... as I can see the increasing & the star stitches.......
I have to go to a Condo meeting & I won't be back until about 8 - 8:30... so I'll pick up my knitting then...... and when I complete the first 24 rows of the body - I will take a photo of my work & post it so that all of you can see my progress..... talk to all of you later tonight or tomorrow....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

betsyknit said:


> Now that I went through the KAL pages again (looking for the page the stitch count PDF was on) I have looked at others' progress pictures and compared to mine.....I've got a question....am I knitting too loosely? I have not done much lace work and I think I am trying too make it look too "lacey". I haven't gotten beyond row 10 of the 1st body chart 2 (not because I have not been knitting a lot but because I always have 3 - 4 projects going at a time - a little ADD) so it would really not be a problem to frog it and start over so please be honest in your opinions. Thanks!!
> 
> I posted my picture on page 26.


Yours looks just like mine did from what I recall. That single ply is not going to look as even when it is knitted. I think it looks awesome. Really.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yeh! I've finished and Catoctin is blocking. Fourteen days from start to finish so this was a quick knit. The charts and instructions were pure pleasure to follow which is why I'm finished so quickly. I'll post photos as soon as I can


Another speed demon - can't wait!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yeh! I've finished and Catoctin is blocking. Fourteen days from start to finish so this was a quick knit. The charts and instructions were pure pleasure to follow which is why I'm finished so quickly. I'll post photos as soon as I can


you are one fast knitter. send picture soon I am sure it is great. I am working on border. What will you knit next? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It will be Rosemary Hill's Firebird next - my third one and a request from my sister for a cruise next year. I'm doing my best with the photos - visiting my daughter so she can help.


Lrushefsky said:


> you are one fast knitter. send picture soon I am sure it is great. I am working on border. What will you knit next? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, here's My CATOCTIN SHAWL so far:

I went to my LYS for Help with the STAR stitch & they were able to help me figure it out...... Boy I'm sometimes very dense...... Now I know what it is supposed to look like....
Here are 2 quick photos after row 18 of the first repeat of Body Chart 2........
Thanks for everyone's Help - - I think that I've finally got it.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I am loving this catoctin. So far I am about 1/3 of the border done. Keeping fingers crossed that I have enough yarn. The border does take a lot of yarn and time. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Well, here's My CATOCTIN SHAWL so far:
> 
> I went to my LYS for Help with the STAR stitch & they were able to help me figure it out...... Boy I'm sometimes very dense...... Now I know what it is supposed to look like....
> Here are 2 quick photos after row 18 of the first repeat of Body Chart 2........
> Thanks for everyone's Help - - I think that I've finally got it.


I love that color. Knitting is looking great. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> Well, here's My CATOCTIN SHAWL so far:


Looks great. Such a lovely royal colour !


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks to all & specially to Lrushefsky & jscaplen for ALL of your compliments.......

The yarn is as follows:
Shalimar Yarns - Breathless in Concord Grape
& it is in - 75% Merino, 15% Cashmere & 10% Silk.......
It has 420yds to the skein.............. 
It really is very nice to touch & feel while knitting with it....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> ...Shalimar Yarns - Breathless in Concord Grape
> & it is in - 75% Merino, 15% Cashmere & 10% Silk.......
> It really is very nice to touch & feel while knitting with it....


It leaves me breathless just thinking about it


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't you just love that yarn? It is my favorite; love that color. Knitting is looking good!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Don't you just love that yarn? It is my favorite; love that color. Knitting is looking good!


Mine too!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I finally got to grips with my new camera so here are some photos of my completed Catoctin. The wingspan is about the same as Dee's but it is slightly deeper at about 25". The colour is a warmer beige than appears in the photos and will be very easy to wear, though I haven't completely got over my colour envy. I love the yarn, it is gorgeous to knit with - that, together with Dee's crystal clear instructions , is the reason I finished so quickly. Lovely pattern Dee, which I am sure I will knit again.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Lovely, Linda.
Almost finished with mine but don't know if I'll be as successful with the pictures. Haven't tried uploading them on here. Any special hints? You did a lovely job. Thanks.
Peg


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful job... It looks lovely. What fun to see the finished product. I am starting the border now!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Marvelous! Great work!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

freckles said:


> Lovely, Linda.
> Almost finished with mine but don't know if I'll be as successful with the pictures. Haven't tried uploading them on here. Any special hints? You did a lovely job. Thanks.
> Peg


Thank you Peg. I'm no great photographer, I'm afraid but I have been trying to do better. I seem to get better results with outside shots so I look for suitable places to drape my shawls and take lots of shots before trying to pick out something reasonable. The colour doesn't always come out true though. You have to upload your photos so we can see. This is the first KAL I have done and looking at everyone else's projects is a big part of the fun - and inspiration for future projects.
Linda xx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Linda, your shawl is so beautiful. You must be pleased with this accomplishment - I would be. Great job of knitting and blocking.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well I finally got to grips with my new camera so here are some photos of my completed Catoctin. The wingspan is about the same as Dee's but it is slightly deeper at about 25". The colour is a warmer beige than appears in the photos and will be very easy to wear, though I haven't completely got over my colour envy. I love the yarn, it is gorgeous to knit with - that, together with Dee's crystal clear instructions , is the reason I finished so quickly. Lovely pattern Dee, which I am sure I will knit again.


That looks wonderful! I love the way it turned out, so crisp with such nice stitch definition. Really fabulous!!!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well I finally got to grips with my new camera so here are some photos of my completed Catoctin. The wingspan is about the same as Dee's but it is slightly deeper at about 25". The colour is a warmer beige than appears in the photos and will be very easy to wear, though I haven't completely got over my colour envy. I love the yarn, it is gorgeous to knit with - that, together with Dee's crystal clear instructions , is the reason I finished so quickly. Lovely pattern Dee, which I am sure I will knit again.


It is a keeper, inspired me to get knitting and finish the border hopefully. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> here are some photos of my completed Catoctin.


Beautiful work & as, Dee points out, the stitch definition is great. I am learning so much from knitting along.
I have my border about 1/3 done but I won't get to do much knitting for the next several days. I just want to sit & finish it, though! :-(


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is a bit addictive, isn't it. Once I started the border I felt as if I was nearly finished but of course I was really only half way through.


jscaplen said:


> Beautiful work & as, Dee points out, the stitch definition is great. I am learning so much from knitting along.
> I have my border about 1/3 done but I won't get to do much knitting for the next several days. I just want to sit & finish it, though! :-(


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Thaanks for the hints, Linda.
Hit a snag last night and had to frog about 6 inches of the border. Discovered that the yarn I had continued with (in my hurry to finish) was slightly off color altho both were Knit Picks bare, one was more cream than the other so had to pull back to where I had added that yarn and attach the last ball I had that was a match. Now back on my way to the finish line, which I hope will be this weekend....... all other emergencies aside. Maybe I'll try my hand at a photo before blocking and then one after. Don't really have a yard to -photo in so have to figure out where. This is a city gal here<G>
Thanks again.
Peg



linda09 said:


> Thank you Peg. I'm no great photographer, I'm afraid but I have been trying to do better. I seem to get better results with outside shots so I look for suitable places to drape my shawls and take lots of shots before trying to pick out something reasonable. The colour doesn't always come out true though. You have to upload your photos so we can see. This is the first KAL I have done and looking at everyone else's projects is a big part of the fun - and inspiration for future projects.
> Linda xx


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Do you have a park nearby that has bushes for draping or maybe a statue? I've seen some lovely photos here on KP where a statue in a public space has been used. It is annoying when skeins don't match and it doesn't always show in a shop - I ask to take mine to the door to check, and of course if you buy on line you can't even do that. Hope you reach the finishing line this weekend and look forward to seeing your photos.
Linda


freckles said:


> Thaanks for the hints, Linda.
> Hit a snag last night and had to frog about 6 inches of the border. Discovered that the yarn I had continued with (in my hurry to finish) was slightly off color altho both were Knit Picks bare, one was more cream than the other so had to pull back to where I had added that yarn and attach the last ball I had that was a match. Now back on my way to the finish line, which I hope will be this weekend....... all other emergencies aside. Maybe I'll try my hand at a photo before blocking and then one after. Don't really have a yard to -photo in so have to figure out where. This is a city gal here<G>
> Thanks again.
> Peg


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Good suggestion! I do have a park nearby so I'll have to check the bushes<G>. Thanks again, Linda.



linda09 said:


> Do you have a park nearby that has bushes for draping or maybe a statue? I've seen some lovely photos here on KP where a statue in a public space has been used. It is annoying when skeins don't match and it doesn't always show in a shop - I ask to take mine to the door to check, and of course if you buy on line you can't even do that. Hope you reach the finishing line this weekend and look forward to seeing your photos.
> Linda


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Each border repeat knits up so quickly, and I seem to be knitting all day, yet I'm just past one third of the way done. I think imps are frogging at night!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I think those imps are at my house, too!!
Feelilng like I'll never reach the other end!..... but almost there. Chase them away for the weekend!



EqLady said:


> Each border repeat knits up so quickly, and I seem to be knitting all day, yet I'm just past one third of the way done. I think imps are frogging at night!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

At my house not only do they frog my knitting but they make a complete mess - dirty the floors and dishes, leave their dirty laundry, etc. how do we get rid of them?!?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

betsyknit said:


> At my house not only do they frog my knitting but they make a complete mess - dirty the floors and dishes, leave their dirty laundry, etc. how do we get rid of them?!?


Absolutely no cure for this...Just have to learn to live with them.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wonder if we can teach them to knit.....just sayin'...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Never mind the knitting, I would prefer a properly trained house imp/elf, as in Harry Potter to take over all the boring household tasks which take time which could be spent doing things I enjoy, including knitting.


EqLady said:


> Wonder if we can teach them to knit.....just sayin'...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Never mind the knitting, I would prefer a properly trained house imp/elf, as in Harry Potter to take over all the boring household tasks which take time which could be spent doing things I enjoy, including knitting.


Dream on, my dear, dream on.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the way you think, Linda09!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Never mind the knitting, I would prefer a properly trained house imp/elf, as in Harry Potter to take over all the boring household tasks which take time which could be spent doing things I enjoy, including knitting.


 :lol:


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Oh, that would be so nice! Where do I find THOSE imps?



linda09 said:


> Never mind the knitting, I would prefer a properly trained house imp/elf, as in Harry Potter to take over all the boring household tasks which take time which could be spent doing things I enjoy, including knitting.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Hi Dee, haven't attempted a picture yet, but have finished the knitting and now trying to block to your measurements. The 32" has me confused. If the corners are 70" across and the cable is 6", i can see 32" as halfway straight across, but isn't it longer on the slant? I'm confused but still playing with it. Not used to blocking a crescent so this is a new experience for me. Help, please!!
Peg



stevieland said:


> That looks wonderful! I love the way it turned out, so crisp with such nice stitch definition. Really fabulous!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Peg, Your blocking measurements may vary a bit if you've used different yarn than Dee did.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Let the shawl tell you the size...Just softly stretch her out...you'll know when it's the right dimensions...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

freckles said:


> Hi Dee, haven't attempted a picture yet, but have finished the knitting and now trying to block to your measurements. The 32" has me confused. If the corners are 70" across and the cable is 6", i can see 32" as halfway straight across, but isn't it longer on the slant? I'm confused but still playing with it. Not used to blocking a crescent so this is a new experience for me. Help, please!!
> Peg


Yes to what Rosalie and Nan said... and keep in mind that what I have on the pattern is a guide. Don't worry if the 6 and 32 don't add up to 70... those are measurements of different angles than straight across the top. All my test knitters blocked theirs a bit differently.

Mainly you want the top to be a crescent shape rather than straight across. You can put the border at whatever slant you like... I slanted mine up a bit, but the first time I pinned it I had it straight across parallel to the 70" line. Once the shawl is unpinned the weight of the fabric will change all the dimensions anyways, so don't worry too much if it is not just like mine. Yours will look great I'm sure!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Thanks, Dee, Rosalie and Nan. I think the mathematician in me took over instead of the knitter<G>.
My husband wanted to know if I'd "lost it?" Anyway, I'm going to con him into taking the picture once I get it all pinned. I'm very happy with it as it is a beautiful pattern. Thanks again, Dee for another beautiful and do-able pattern! You are going to spoil all of us!
Peg
(Pictures coming, I promise)



stevieland said:


> Yes to what Rosalie and Nan said... and keep in mind that what I have on the pattern is a guide. Don't worry if the 6 and 32 don't add up to 70... those are measurements of different angles than straight across the top. All my test knitters blocked theirs a bit differently.
> 
> Mainly you want the top to be a crescent shape rather than straight across. You can put the border at whatever slant you like... I slanted mine up a bit, but the first time I pinned it I had it straight across parallel to the 70" line. Once the shawl is unpinned the weight of the fabric will change all the dimensions anyways, so don't worry too much if it is not just like mine. Yours will look great I'm sure!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

freckles said:


> .......Thanks again, Dee for another beautiful and do-able pattern! You are going to spoil all of us!
> Peg
> (Pictures coming, I promise)


Sorry, Peg, but she has ALREADY spoiled us. I tried knitting from someone else's shawl pattern and ... well, it wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

25 border repeats completed- finally making progress!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are getting there! The end is in sight!

Sue


EqLady said:


> 25 border repeats completed- finally making progress!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Okay, finished and took a picture.... now to figure out how to get it on my computer. The old computer used to take this size card but this one doesn't. Think I have to hitch up the camera to the computer to get the pictures on it. Will do in the morning when I'm awake<G>



EqLady said:


> 25 border repeats completed- finally making progress!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your shawl.


freckles said:


> Okay, finished and took a picture.... now to figure out how to get it on my computer. The old computer used to take this size card but this one doesn't. Think I have to hitch up the camera to the computer to get the pictures on it. Will do in the morning when I'm awake<G>


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ta Da! - finished the knitting part. Does anyone else feel sad when they get to the end of an enjoyable project? Goodness knows when Ill get around to blocking it. My blue Nanciann is still waiting. 
Anyway, I decided last night that I was going to stay up until I finished. I was into the second last repeat when it appeared to me that I wasnt going to have enough stitches left on the edge to complete the last repeat & final chart. I finished off that repeat but was feeling a bit put off that I was going to have to haul back the border & do it again although I knew that I had the correct stitch count & I couldn't see any problems all along the border to that point. I put it down until this morning & went to bed to consider how to pick up the stitches on the lower edge which I seen on a YouTube video once.
I guess 2 oclock in the morning isnt a good time to be analyzing stitch counts, etc. I rarely knit in the daytime but this morning my husband was gone golfing & my son to tennis so I decided Id tackle the problem. As soon as I picked it up, I realized that I had neglected the fact that there is only one edge stitch used per 2 border rows. DUH! The clarity of daytime thinking.
I did end up with one extra stitch on the edge. I just knit 3 together at the end. No one will ever know ... except all of you.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Great job and such a nice color! I am working on my border repeats! Still have a lot to go!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Love that color - looking forward to seeing her all stretched out!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good. This is the pre-blocking pic. I knit mine with the same yarn and colourway and thought even the preblocking looked really good. Believe me, it is even better when blocked and very, very substantial in size.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Ta Da! - finished the knitting part. Does anyone else feel sad when they get to the end of an enjoyable project? Goodness knows when Ill get around to blocking it. My blue Nanciann is still waiting.
> Anyway, I decided last night that I was going to stay up until I finished. I was into the second last repeat when it appeared to me that I wasnt going to have enough stitches left on the edge to complete the last repeat & final chart. I finished off that repeat but was feeling a bit put off that I was going to have to haul back the border & do it again although I knew that I had the correct stitch count & I couldn't see any problems all along the border to that point. I put it down until this morning & went to bed to consider how to pick up the stitches on the lower edge which I seen on a YouTube video once.
> I guess 2 oclock in the morning isnt a good time to be analyzing stitch counts, etc. I rarely knit in the daytime but this morning my husband was gone golfing & my son to tennis so I decided Id tackle the problem. As soon as I picked it up, I realized that I had neglected the fact that there is only one edge stitch used per 2 border rows. DUH! The clarity of daytime thinking.
> I did end up with one extra stitch on the edge. I just knit 3 together at the end. No one will ever know ... except all of you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good.


Thanks.


> ...very, very substantial in size.


Mine might be a bit smaller than yours since I had 34g left over.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is such a lovely jewel like color and your knitting looks great. The finished blocked shawl will be enchanting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

The same thing happened to me on the border - one stitch too many - don't know why but my solution was the same as yours. I absolutely love the colour of yours - just can't get past the colour envy so I will just have to knit it again.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It is BEAUTIFUL and will be even more so when you get it blocked and around your shoulders.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I absolutely love the colour of yours - just can't get past the colour envy so I will just have to knit it again.


It's awful, isn't it? I want to do one in every colour. Good thing it is such fun to knit.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It's awful, isn't it? I want to do one in every colour. Good thing it is such fun to knit.


 agreed! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Trust us --- because of the unique crescent shape, the size will be fine. I love how you can either wrap the fronts around or loosely tie them low and front. I really like your coloring!
Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a gorgeous color oooooohhhhh!!! I can't wait to see it blocked. The texture looks so cool. It's gonna be great!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

OK, I'm going to try to post the picture. Wish me luck. The shawl blocked at 70" across and 26 down the back with KnitPicks Bare fingering weight on #6 Harmonies. here goes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

freckles said:


> KnitPicks Bare fingering weight


Great job. More colour envy, linda09.
How about you model it for us, Peg? I would love to see someone wearing this shawl.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I like the color (or lack of color) you chose. The star stitch stands out so well on the natural white.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I think my modeling days are over<G>... If I can get someone to try it on, I'll take another picture. Thanks.



jscaplen said:


> Great job. More colour envy, linda09.
> How about you model it for us, Peg? I would love to see someone wearing this shawl.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I debated about dying it but decided I liked the white. Have a wedding next week, who knows, maybe I'll take it with me so if the air conditioning is too much for me, I'll be comfortable (but don't want to outshine the bride<G>)
Thanks, Pacific Rose.



Pacific Rose said:


> I like the color (or lack of color) you chose. The star stitch stands out so well on the natural white.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely, and those stars really do stand out in white.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great job. More colour envy, linda09.
> How about you model it for us, Peg? I would love to see someone wearing this shawl.


 :-D I do love my beige one and have worn it several times this week, and it looks amazing in freckle's white. BUT - all those lovely colours keep calling.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice job, Freckles. That is such a wearable colour and will look beautiful at a wedding.

Sue


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, Peg!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Off the needles late last night. Today I will block. Starting to make it again this time in a single color. I enjoyed making this and will be wearing this at school. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice comments! Nice pattern and easy to follow. Fortunately, I didn't run out of yarn when I thought I would, had plenty, Thanks again.
Peg


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> Off the needles late last night. Today I will block. Starting to make it again this time in a single color. I enjoyed making this and will be wearing this at school. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very pretty. Wait until you see it blocked. You will love it.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lrushefsky said:


> Off the needles late last night. Today I will block. Starting to make it again this time in a single color...


Looks fabulous! What colour are you using this time around?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely. The shawl drapes so beautifully. So special.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the way it sits on your shoulders.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I cant believe that Ive blocked two shawls in two days. My thumbs are killing me!
The gingham cloth never helped as much with this one as with the Nanciann. I started out more or less following the lines, but there was a little tug here & another tug there & then she went right off the tracks!
It looks kind of Christmassy - especially in the open parts on the side. No ants marching through, PacificRose 
Not quite as wide as Dees but deeper. Well see when it relaxes.
Oh, & I have made sure to close the door so that the dog cant rearrange it.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

another beauty! These shawls are really gorgeous; and the pattern is so accommodating!!! Knitting this border makes me appreciate just how talented Dee is...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Seeing all these being finished makes me want to knit more, but four border repeats in one day is it. Five to go!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

freckles said:


> OK, I'm going to try to post the picture. Wish me luck. The shawl blocked at 70" across and 26 down the back with KnitPicks Bare fingering weight on #6 Harmonies. here goes.


Peg, I love it in the white! The stars really do pop right out...and the texture of the border is really obvious, which of course I'm going to like! You did a great job with it. It blocked out to a nice size. Really gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, a bunch of Catoctins today! Linda, your shawl is so different from Peg's but equally stunning. That is such a pretty colorway. I was always hoping that this design would work well with the more variegated yarns as well as solid, and I see it does. (Thank goodness!) You look fabulous wearing your shawl. Another fantastic version. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I cant believe that Ive blocked two shawls in two days. My thumbs are killing me!
> The gingham cloth never helped as much with this one as with the Nanciann. I started out more or less following the lines, but there was a little tug here & another tug there & then she went right off the tracks!
> It looks kind of Christmassy - especially in the open parts on the side. No ants marching through, PacificRose
> Not quite as wide as Dees but deeper. Well see when it relaxes.
> Oh, & I have made sure to close the door so that the dog cant rearrange it.


Are you trying to compete with my shawl blocking marathon from last month? Bet you are sore, if my experience was any indication. And these crescents are more challenging to block to be sure. You did a fine job blocking yours by the way.

I am so happy your Catoctin turned out so nicely. I look forward to seeing this one unpinned too. It is going to look great I'm sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow! The Catoctins are blooming everywhere. 

Lrushefsky, Yours is perfect with jeans. It turned out beautiful... so light and lacy.

jscaplen, That gingham really shows how sheer your shawl is. If there were any ants, we'd be able to see them for sure.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love seeing how different these shawls look according to the yarn used. Lrushefsky and jscaplen I love yours. Beautiful colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love seeing how different these shawls look according to the yarn used. Lrushefsky and jscaplen I love yours. Beautiful colours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Are you trying to compete with my shawl blocking marathon from last month?


Not even close.


> It is going to look great I'm sure.


Thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Catoctin Shawl released from the rack.
Knit Picks Stroll Tonal in Canopy; 75% Merino, 25% nylon; size 4mm needles; 33g left over from two 100 g skeins; 64 wide 22 deep
I thoroughly enjoyed knitting it & I am certain to do another. I loved doing the border; its so neat how that works in! 
Thanks everyone for your help & encouragement.
(As I was posting this, I noticed a stitch that ran. Caught it just before it hit the starstitch which could have been a problem trying to fix. All is well now.)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Catoctin Shawl released from the rack.
> Knit Picks Stroll Tonal in Canopy; 75% Merino, 25% nylon; size 4mm needles; 33g left over from two 100 g skeins; 64 wide 22 deep
> I thoroughly enjoyed knitting it & I am certain to do another. I loved doing the border; its so neat how that works in!
> Thanks everyone for your help & encouragement.
> (As I was posting this, I noticed a stitch that ran. Caught it just before it hit the starstitch which could have been a problem trying to fix. All is well now.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks, Sue. I just might keep this one.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Very beautiful...I am concerned that mine will not be very big... I am only on the 5th border repeat I think, and I am almost on to my second skein...433 yds per skein... Will it will block so much larger than it looks now?


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Very beautiful...I am concerned that mine will not be very big... I am only on the 5th border repeat I think, and I am almost on to my second skein...433 yds per skein... Will it will block so much larger than it looks now?


I am actually going onto 8th repeat. But now more horizontal knitting than vertical isn't it?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> I am concerned that mine will not be very big... I am only on the 5th border repeat I think, and I am almost on to my second skein...433 yds per skein...


I was worried as well. I was about at the same point when I started on my second skein. 


> Will it will block so much larger than it looks now?


I forgot to measure it before I started blocking but when I tried it on before blocking, it came to about 3/4 down my arm. Now it falls just below my elbow & is very full width-wise.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Looks like I will just have to wait and see...Yours is really beautiful and looks like the size I would be happy with, so hopefully it will be okay! Thanks...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Catoctin Shawl released from the rack.
> Knit Picks Stroll Tonal in Canopy; 75% Merino, 25% nylon; size 4mm needles; 33g left over from two 100 g skeins; 64 wide 22 deep
> I thoroughly enjoyed knitting it & I am certain to do another. I loved doing the border; its so neat how that works in!
> Thanks everyone for your help & encouragement.
> (As I was posting this, I noticed a stitch that ran. Caught it just before it hit the starstitch which could have been a problem trying to fix. All is well now.)


Be still my heart! That is just stunning. I still keep remembering your trepidation regarding Nanciann and now you are just knocking these shawls out of the ball park. Wow. This is so well done. Kudos to you!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Very beautiful...I am concerned that mine will not be very big... I am only on the 5th border repeat I think, and I am almost on to my second skein...433 yds per skein... Will it will block so much larger than it looks now?


If you are using fingering on a US 5 or 6 and knit with average tension, there is no reason to believe that yours won't be as big as the rest of ours have been. I am big woman and my Catoctin is a perfectly fine size for me. You will be fine as long as you block it hard. Promise. :wink:


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Dee... Onward I go and keeping the faith!  I am enjoying the knitting for sure!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow! How can you keep from wearing that beauty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Be still my heart! That is just stunning. I still keep remembering your trepidation regarding Nanciann and now you are just knocking these shawls out of the ball park. Wow. This is so well done. Kudos to you!!!!


Thank you so much for your kind words. I have learned so much in the past couple of months & I have thoroughly enjoyed these knit-alongs. It feels like a little community. I think that I will have to start another Catoctin just to keep within the circle 
When is your next design due?  ... or can we start up a knit-along for one that's already released?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Wow! How can you keep from wearing that beauty!


I am thinking that I don't have much occasion to wear a shawl, really. At least not here in Newfoundland. I spend about half of the year in France, though, & I would be more inclined to wear it there.
It does feel so nice on, though. Soft to the touch & it has a lovely drape.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. I have learned so much in the past couple of months & I have thoroughly enjoyed these knit-alongs. It feels like a little community. I think that I will have to start another Catoctin just to keep within the circle
> When is your next design due?  ... or can we start up a knit-along for one that's already released?


I should be releasing the new one called Ruxton on September 2. I will post pics in the pictures section next week when I get the chance, but heck, since it will be the next KAL, here are a few shots so you can see what it looks like. This one is a triangle that is slightly elongated, knitted in sport weight here, although I am knitting up a fingering weight sample right now. And it can be worked in any size or weight, very easy to customize. I hope y'all like it. It is really relaxing to knit and easy to memorize.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Wow Dee...you are so creative...that is another awesome design...congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Wow Dee...you are so creative...that is another awesome design...congratulations on your new beauty!


Thanks! You are so sweet. I'm so glad you like it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I should be releasing the new one called Ruxton on September 2.


Lovely! You seem to be able to design a shawl faster than a lot of people can knit one!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely! You seem to be able to design a shawl faster than a lot of people can knit one!


LOL That is so true...plus all the other projects that have to be finished...how do we keep up?!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG! Gorgeous, just gorgeous. About how many yards of sport weight yarn did it take? I love the yarn you used. Sept 2nd, not too long to wait. Is that a picot bind off I see?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It really is a nice, relaxing knit and those acorns are something else. There is such a gorgeous texture to this shawl. I am almost finished my test knit for Dee and I think this is definitely a shawl where you "can't just have one". Dee has outdone herself with this one.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

susantrail said:


> OMG! Gorgeous, just gorgeous. About how many yards of sport weight yarn did it take? I love the yarn you used. Sept 2nd, not too long to wait. Is that a picot bind off I see?


About 675 yards of sport weight if you follow the pattern as written. It is a really nice one to knit and is easy to make larger or smaller. The acorn design looks intimidating, but is actually quite easy. My TK in sport weight is nearly done so I'm trying one in fingering and am IN LOVE!!!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I am really excited about this one. What sport weight yarn did you use for yours?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I am really excited about this one. What sport weight yarn did you use for yours?


CascadeYarns' Cascade 220 Sport. It's 100% Peruvian Highland Wool, not quite as soft as their Merino with silk, but I like how it feels and is working up.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> CascadeYarns' Cascade 220 Sport. It's 100% Peruvian Highland Wool, not quite as soft as their Merino with silk, but I like how it feels and is working up.


I haven't tried that yarn yet. Perhaps this will be a good time to. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, there really is something special about this pattern. I love those acorns. I had never seen anything like them before, and yes, I agree that they are easy. They are definitely recognizeable as being acorns. Even my DH identitifed them! I can see doing one in sport weight perhaps, or another fingering.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> About 675 yards of sport weight if you follow the pattern as written. It is a really nice one to knit and is easy to make larger or smaller. The acorn design looks intimidating, but is actually quite easy. My TK in sport weight is nearly done so I'm trying one in fingering and am IN LOVE!!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful .... Congratulations on another Charmer.....

I have one more set to finish & then the Beautiful Border on the Catoctin...... So - I've GOT to SPEED it up......

I want to finish the Catoctin within the next 2 weeks as I am going into the Hospital to get a New Pacemaker again...

I'll only be in their for 2 days & then about 2 weeks recuperating...... So I think that I'll make it......
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Will you be able to knit while you are recuperating?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone! I haven't been on for a while because my rheumatoid arthritis decided it wanted to 'play'. I have spent the last four hours catching up and I am amazed by all of the beautiful shawls! Wonderful jobs ladies! I am going to attempt to cast on my Catoctin tonight, I miss knitting so much but I am marching on! I also have figured out that I must have "shawl esp" because I always manage to come back just before Dee introduces a new shawl! Love it and will join the KAL. To date I have finished Ashton, Alexandra, a lace Nadira, a flake cotton Nadira and Elizabeth. I am working on finishing my Glen Allen and Holbrook. And I have the Nanciann
on the needles but haven't done much due to pain. Well that's it; I really appreciate having this group of knitting friends available, I can't tell you the number of times when I have been absolutely miserable and have gone to one of the KALs and found inspiration and strength! Thank you all and Happy Knitting! Umoza


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Hey Lady, We have missed you. Tell ole Arthur to pack his bags and vacate the premises.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Umoza, nice to see you back again. Sorry about the arthritis playing up again. Sounds like you are about ready to knit again.

Sue


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks fabulous! What colour are you using this time around?


something in the purple /lavender family. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I should be releasing the new one called Ruxton on September 2. I will post pics in the pictures section next week when I get the chance, but heck, since it will be the next KAL, here are a few shots so you can see what it looks like. This one is a triangle that is slightly elongated, knitted in sport weight here, although I am knitting up a fingering weight sample right now. And it can be worked in any size or weight, very easy to customize. I hope y'all like it. It is really relaxing to knit and easy to memorize.


Oh my gosh that is gorgious. I need more hours in the day just to knit. I will want to knit this one. Thanks Dee


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplin your shawl is beautiful. Love the colour.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I should be releasing the new one called Ruxton on September 2. I will post pics in the pictures section next week when I get the chance, but heck, since it will be the next KAL, here are a few shots so you can see what it looks like. This one is a triangle that is slightly elongated, knitted in sport weight here, although I am knitting up a fingering weight sample right now. And it can be worked in any size or weight, very easy to customize. I hope y'all like it. It is really relaxing to knit and easy to memorize.


I saw this last night and then spent the next hour shopping the internet for yarn! Thinking a wool-silk blend with some sheen in a fingering weight --- or maybe, a bamboo. Then again, there is that new super soft cotton from Knitpicks. Dang it; how to decide? Debi


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, Dee, just lovely! I wondered what you and your test knitters had been up to; you were a little quiet  Only 1 1/2 border repeats to go and then Catocin gets blocked! Just in time, I see.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> jscaplin your shawl is beautiful. Love the colour.


Thank you.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Beautiful, Dee, just lovely! I wondered what you and your test knitters had been up to; you were a little quiet  Only 1 1/2 border repeats to go and then Catocin gets blocked! Just in time, I see.


We can hardly wait to see it.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome back, Umoza!


----------



## br54999 (Dec 26, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I should be releasing the new one called Ruxton on September 2.


The only thing I can say is "I WANT, I WANT, I WANT". That is a gorgeous pattern can I cannot wait for it to come out.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Will you be able to knit while you are recuperating?


Yes, I should be able to knit..... I will mainly be restricted on movement of my left arm & shoulder.....
What I'm actually having done is a new pacemaker generator & the main lead being replaced.....
I just want to be able to finish the catoctin by then or during the recuperation time period....... I'll just have to wait a few weeks to block it...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> OMG! Gorgeous, just gorgeous. About how many yards of sport weight yarn did it take? I love the yarn you used. Sept 2nd, not too long to wait. Is that a picot bind off I see?


Thanks! I used Socks that Rock medium weight. It is amazing yarn. So springy... That shawl literally boings when yo shake it! I used 675 yards for that gold version you see. And yes, it is a picot bind off. I wanted to try something different and thought that the daintiness of the picot would add a nice contrast to the super textured border.

Oh, and I think that we are looking at about 575 yards of fingering weight give or take. I'll have more data soon.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Beautiful .... Congratulations on another Charmer.....
> 
> I have one more set to finish & then the Beautiful Border on the Catoctin...... So - I've GOT to SPEED it up......
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll make it to the finish line! We will be thinking about you and sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I am soooo glad you are liking Ruxton. This pattern is quite a bit different from my others, but I like to mix it up a bit so we don't get bored. Thanks for sticking with me as I explore new ways to designs shawls.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't been on for a while because my rheumatoid arthritis decided it wanted to 'play'. I have spent the last four hours catching up and I am amazed by all of the beautiful shawls! Wonderful jobs ladies! I am going to attempt to cast on my Catoctin tonight, I miss knitting so much but I am marching on! I also have figured out that I must have "shawl esp" because I always manage to come back just before Dee introduces a new shawl! Love it and will join the KAL. To date I have finished Ashton, Alexandra, a lace Nadira, a flake cotton Nadira and Elizabeth. I am working on finishing my Glen Allen and Holbrook. And I have the Nanciann
> on the needles but haven't done much due to pain. Well that's it; I really appreciate having this group of knitting friends available, I can't tell you the number of times when I have been absolutely miserable and have gone to one of the KALs and found inspiration and strength! Thank you all and Happy Knitting! Umoza


Umoza.... YAY!!! so nice to hear from you. We were hoping that things were better for you after getting your vest. I know you were feeling a lot better with your MS at the beginning of the year. I'm so sorry to hear that you've had another setback.

My goodness, you've a lot of my designs done, haven't you? I am really honored. 

P.S. You are the one that gives us inspiration and strength, my friend. Hugs.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Don't even think about blocking that shawl until you are feeling fit as a fiddle. I can't imagine trying to block one without feeling 100 percent.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I'm sure you'll make it to the finish line! We will be thinking about you and sending healing thoughts your way.


Thanks Dee, I am really enjoying The Catocktin Shawl... 
I am now on row 5 of repeat 4 in Body Chart 2. & it's only 6pm on Tues the 13th of August.....

I am already planning on making your next one "RUXTON SHAWL" - I see that it is a Triangular Shawl & I have never made a Triangular before...... SO - again, I am learning something new..... The Catocktin Shawl is my 14th Shawl, so The Ruxton Shawl will be #15...... 
and thanks for the Healing Thoughts...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

and Thanks PACIFIC ROSE .... That's exactly why I stated that It will just have to wait to be blocked......
AND it's for Me, Myself & I anyway........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Knitting is done! Will block tomorrow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good even before it is blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Looking good even before it is blocked.


I was thinking the same thing. Another lovely colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Please, don't start me off again. Yes, it is a gorgeous colour.


jscaplen said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Another lovely colour.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

And I will ditto both of u! Looks great without blocking! It can only look amazing after! You are all so fast! I love these colors everyone is using...


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks! I used Socks that Rock medium weight. It is amazing yarn. So springy... That shawl literally boings when yo shake it! I used 675 yards for that gold version you see. And yes, it is a picot bind off. I wanted to try something different and thought that the daintiness of the picot would add a nice contrast to the super textured border.
> 
> Oh, and I think that we are looking at about 575 yards of fingering weight give or take. I'll have more data soon.


I can't wait to see it in fingering weight as well. Although I haven't done much with sport weight, so that would be fun. Any thoughts on sport weight yarns you would recommend? Every time I look at the Ruxton I see more that I love about it; the slightly thicker spine, the use of garter stich, the picot edge, those acorn shapes. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> And I will ditto both of u! Looks great without blocking! It can only look amazing after! You are all so fast! I love these colors everyone is using...


Thanks. Soon as I finished this one, I promised myself "no more blue." But, I still have a hand painted blue and a light aqua....just got a new KnitPicks catalog yesterday and have spotted a beautiful copper color. Thinking it is perfect for Dee's new creation.

So, I picked up the prayer shawl I haven't touched since I started Catocin and after tinking part of the same row three times, lightning struck! Duh!! Read the wrong side left to right, stupid! So, two more rows of 219 stitches to go. Yes, I had a lifeline, just not quite in the right place :-o


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Knitting is done! Will block tomorrow.


Beautiful color EqLady...... I LOVE it.........


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

If it is so pretty right now, what is it going to look like once it's blocked.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> If it is so pretty right now, what is it going to look like once it's blocked.


Better, I hope!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Better? How about Gorgeous!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Eqlady wonderful shawl! The color is calm and elegant. I managed to get my Catoctin shawl started and I am very happy with it so much. I am using Knit Picks palette in the Regal colorway on 4mm needles. I was looking at my finished bag of shawls and feeling kinda sad because I have them finished but not blocked because I can't bend too well. I don't have table space either. My son came over today and I told him how badly I want to block my shawls so I can wear them. When he left he had his engineer smile so I know he will figure something out. He designed my bedroom furniture so I could move around better. I feel most fortunate in having three children who all graduated with engineering degrees, but not one of them works as an engineer. I have a federal deputy treasurer, an animator and a computerized music security analyst. (that's my son he designed the 'tagging' system to prevent pirating. I am going through some insomnia right now so I am going to knit until I get sleepy. Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

How exciting waiting to see what he comes up with. Sleep tight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...My son ... will figure something out.


Be sure to show him PacificRose's torture racks. At least that will work for stoles.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Kay, that blue is so pretty. We are counting down to the unveiling....


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Eqlady wonderful shawl! The color is calm and elegant. I managed to get my Catoctin shawl started and I am very happy with it so much. I am using Knit Picks palette in the Regal colorway on 4mm needles. I was looking at my finished bag of shawls and feeling kinda sad because I have them finished but not blocked because I can't bend too well. I don't have table space either. My son came over today and I told him how badly I want to block my shawls so I can wear them. When he left he had his engineer smile so I know he will figure something out.  He designed my bedroom furniture so I could move around better. I feel most fortunate in having three children who all graduated with engineering degrees, but not one of them works as an engineer. I have a federal deputy treasurer, an animator and a computerized music security analyst. (that's my son he designed the 'tagging' system to prevent pirating. I am going through some insomnia right now so I am going to knit until I get sleepy. Umoza


How gratifying it must be for you to have reared three successful children!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I should be releasing the new one called Ruxton on September 2. I will post pics in the pictures section next week when I get the chance, but heck, since it will be the next KAL, here are a few shots so you can see what it looks like. This one is a triangle that is slightly elongated, knitted in sport weight here, although I am knitting up a fingering weight sample right now. And it can be worked in any size or weight, very easy to customize. I hope y'all like it. It is really relaxing to knit and easy to memorize.


So what would you think about Madeline Tosh pashmina for the Ruxton? I think it is Sport weight. I have two skeins of a pretty green.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> So what would you think about Madeline Tosh pashmina for the Ruxton? I think it is Sport weight. I have two skeins of a pretty green.


I think that would be perfect and gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I think that would be perfect and gorgeous. :thumbup:


Then I am ready to go. Is it Sept 2nd yet?


----------



## br54999 (Dec 26, 2012)

susantrail said:


> Then I am ready to go. Is it Sept 2nd yet?


I think I'll have to pay Dee to be a test knitter, then I wouldn't have to wait to get the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...Ruxton... knitted in sport weight here,


I have been trying to find something suitable for this in my stash. I am facing much the same problem as for my first Nanciann. I can't believe that I'll have to buy more yarn!!
I know that I have things marked #3 - that would be that weight, right? (Please pardon my ignorance, again.) I can't find anything in a good colourway. I have a merino/silk/linen blend but it's variegated & I don't think that it would look right.
Can you suggest a range for this as was given with the fingering & lace weights? Would it be something like 2.5-3.5 yards per gram?


> I am knitting up a fingering weight sample right now.


I might hold out for this weight. I have some Stardust in a taupe that would look nice for those acorns.
I want to be ready to roll when this is released. By September, our summer swim season is over & I'll have all the time that I want to knit.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going through the same thing, looking everywhere for a sport weight in a fall color. Since I have found one in fingering weight, I may go that route.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> About 675 yards of sport weight if you follow the pattern as written. It is a really nice one to knit and is easy to make larger or smaller. The acorn design looks intimidating, but is actually quite easy. My TK in sport weight is nearly done so I'm trying one in fingering and am IN LOVE!!!


Any wild guesses yet on fingering yarn yardage?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I used just over 700 yards, but I did an additional chart 2. I just had to go into a 4th ball, using Knitpicks Stroll fingering, just for the picot bind off, and that used 9 gms (about 41 yards)!

Sue


EqLady said:


> Any wild guesses yet on fingering yarn yardage?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening.
Wow ! I've been away for a week and look what happened... gorgeous shawls finished. You worked like bees while I was celebrating my birthday on the beach of Riviera Maya. 
I must confess I started a dishcloth to bring with me on the plane and the same dishcloth came back half done only. Now, ready to start this beautiful Catoctin.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, Sue, I always order too much, just in case. Can't wait to see the fingering model!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I should be releasing the new one called Ruxton on September 2. I will post pics in the pictures section next week when I get the chance, but heck, since it will be the next KAL, here are a few shots so you can see what it looks like. This one is a triangle that is slightly elongated, knitted in sport weight here, although I am knitting up a fingering weight sample right now. And it can be worked in any size or weight, very easy to customize. I hope y'all like it. It is really relaxing to knit and easy to memorize.


OMG, Ruxton is a real beauty. Are you sure that we (read "me"here) can knit this peace of art? Other Shawlettes Masters will I'm sure. Oh, I look forward to it.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dee, your new Ruxton is a beauty - this one is definitely for me. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Getting way ahead of myself I know but I have a query about blocking the Ruxton. Will each little picot need pinning out? No way do I have enough pins.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I used only 564 yards of fingering for Ruxton and yes I blocked each picot edge...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh yes, it is not a hard knit. I was concerned because I had never done a picot bind off before but that went just fine, and I am really, really happy with my shawl, and I can definitely see knitting another.

Sue



mamiepooh said:


> OMG, Ruxton is a real beauty. Are you sure that we (read "me"here) can knit this peace of art? Other Shawlettes Masters will I'm sure. Oh, I look forward to it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I also blocked each picot edge. I had worried whether I would have had enough pins, but I had bought extra for when I knit Holbrook and had more than enough.

Sue


nanciann said:


> I used only 564 yards of fingering for Ruxton and yes I blocked each picot edge...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

If you want a nice crisp edge the picots need to be blocked. So buy extra pins... It is well worth the investment.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been trying to find something suitable for this in my stash. I am facing much the same problem as for my first Nanciann. I can't believe that I'll have to buy more yarn!!
> I know that I have things marked #3 - that would be that weight, right? (Please pardon my ignorance, again.) I can't find anything in a good colourway. I have a merino/silk/linen blend but it's variegated & I don't think that it would look right.
> Can you suggest a range for this as was given with the fingering & lace weights? Would it be something like 2.5-3.5 yards per gram?


I'm not as familiar with the range of sport weight as fingering or lace, but yes, you that seems to be the range. But I do know that anything marked "2" is sport or baby weight, which would be fine, but "3" is DK weight, according to the Craft Council of America. But I do know that in the US, it is always just called "sport weight" and I know there is not the huge difference between weights like lace.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

br54999 said:


> I think I'll have to pay Dee to be a test knitter, then I wouldn't have to wait to get the pattern.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It won't be long!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> OMG, Ruxton is a real beauty. Are you sure that we (read "me"here) can knit this peace of art? Other Shawlettes Masters will I'm sure. Oh, I look forward to it.


Hey there. Thanks! It is sooooo easy to knit. I hate to even say that, but it's true. This pattern is super easy to memorize and knits up really quickly particularly in the heavier weights, but it is fast in any weight really. That border that looks so complicated is really intuitive... you all will hardly need to look at the charts once you get started.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...anything marked "2" is sport or baby weight, which would be fine, but "3" is DK weight,


Okay. I was looking for the wrong thing. I am not sure that I have much in a #2 except for outright baby stuff - pastels.
I can't believe that I have to buy more yarn!!!
Here is why...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

After seeing your pictures...I had to have my husband look at them...He thinks I am the only person in the world with tons of yarn and Binders full of knitting magazines...

He is now very silent....;-)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay. I was looking for the wrong thing. I am not sure that I have much in a #2 except for outright baby stuff - pastels.
> I can't believe that I have to buy more yarn!!!
> Here is why...


I have such a teeny amount compared to you.... Yep, I'm showing my husband your pics too!!! I love those shelves... they are perfect. Where in the world did you find them?

Why not knit up Ruxton in heavy weight yarn??? Lorraine one of my test knitters used worsted and it was gorgeous. Do you have any DK in there? That would be fine.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay. I was looking for the wrong thing. I am not sure that I have much in a #2 except for outright baby stuff - pastels.
> I can't believe that I have to buy more yarn!!!
> Here is why...


May I just come shop in your craft room? There's a pretty pink in the background on the right.....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> I used only 564 yards of fingering for Ruxton and yes I blocked each picot edge...


So this is more of a shawlette? What were the dimensions with the fingering?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> ... my husband ...is now very silent....;-)


Well, at least I serve a useful purpose.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I love those shelves... they are perfect. Where in the world did you find them?


They were built in - here before we bought the house. The first resident doctor in the area - who was also the first mayor of our town - was a previous owner. This must have been for his library.
My father came to help us move in & we were stood in the doorway looking at the shelves. I said, "What will I put in the selves?" (Not that I didn't/don't have a very large library of books.) Dad never skipped a beat. "Your wool." he said. Ainsi soit-il. ...and the room has heretofore been known as "the wool room."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Why not knit up Ruxton in heavy weight yarn??? Lorraine one of my test knitters used worsted and it was gorgeous. Do you have any DK in there? That would be fine.


I think what threw me off on the #2 versus #3 was that this yarn, though marked #3, comes out to 3.5 y/g. That would put it just the other side of the weights that were described as fingering weight (during the Nanciann KAL) - between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram. 
It was what I had referred to before as being unsuitable because of the variegation in colour. I just knit up a little swatch, though, & I think that the colourway would be very fitting for the design elements. Id have to do samples of some of the motifs to see if they show up well enough.
It is Fibranatura Oak in the colour Earth; 60% merino, 20% linen, 20% silk; 175y/50g.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> May I just come shop in your craft room?


You're certainly welcome to come visit but your pockets will be searched when you leave.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You're certainly welcome to come visit but your pockets will be searched when you leave.


LOL!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay. I was looking for the wrong thing. I am not sure that I have much in a #2 except for outright baby stuff - pastels.
> I can't believe that I have to buy more yarn!!!
> Here is why...


Can I come to your yarn stash. You win! I would never want to leave the room. You could try a different weight I am sure the shawl would be lovely no matter what the weight. As for color choose one that makes you feel light and happy it will work perfectly. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

nanciann said:


> After seeing your pictures...I had to have my husband look at them...He thinks I am the only person in the world with tons of yarn and Binders full of knitting magazines...
> 
> He is now very silent....;-)


Mine says I have it all with none left for any one else. What does he know? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Dee 
On the serious side. When you start the Ruxton Shawl Kal will you start another tread line just for Ruxton? It seems that we have already talking about it ,but on the Catoctin Shawl thread. I hope that each will be a thread of its own. I like to keep my mind on just one shawl at a time, so I do not get confused. Waiting for pattern and then choosing yarn. Geting ready, set and hopefully go to Ruxton. This one already has me tempted. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Linda, Dee always starts a new KAL with its own thread, so you will do just fine.
It is really beautiful from the pictures isn't it. I can hardly wait until September 2nd.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Linda, Dee always starts a new KAL with its own thread, so you will do just fine.
> It is really beautiful from the pictures isn't it. I can hardly wait until September 2nd.


Me too even if I'm 2 shawls behind. I should start Catoctin this week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lrushefsky said:


> ...It seems that we have already talking about it ,but on the Catoctin Shawl thread. I hope that each will be a thread of its own....


I was realizing the same thing - but I am guilty of focusing on the Ruxton. Sorry. I wanted to make sure that I would be ready to roll when it was released - that I had something to knit it with. It can take 3-4 weeks for things to reach me here in my little corner of the world.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

In the Ashton KAL, there was mention of using spray starch - in place of a life line, I believe. Could someone explain that to me please?


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I know I keep bringing up the Ruxton, but my yarn is calling to me and I thought I might swatch to figure out what size needle I will need to get gauge. Can any test knitter (Dee? Pacific Rose?) tell me what gauge I should get with sport weight yarn? I have 720 yards of my Pashmina (Tosh) so I think I have enough if I match gauge.

I had to frog back a couple of rows on my Nanciann due to a SSK gone awry, but am back on track with about 8 repeats to go. It does look lovely, even before blocking.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> In the Ashton KAL, there was mention of using spray starch - in place of a life line, I believe. Could someone explain that to me please?


I can't remember who brought it up, but the gist 
was that you could spray over the area you needed to frog and it would sort of "freeze" the stitches in place so you could pick them up. I've never done this, though, so I can't personally recommend it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> ...spray over the area you needed to frog and it would sort of "freeze" the stitches in place so you could pick them up. ...


Okay - & then the starch gets washed out in the soaking before it is blocked.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

That is what Dee does.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay. First jscaplen, be still my heart! Now that's a stash! I will be posting that on my frig for when the kids come over so they can stop ragging on me about my three fabric barrels of yarn! Though it is mostly lace and fingering weight it is peanuts compared to your lovely wool room. Second like everyone else I have become fixated on the Ruxton. I'm about 4 shawls behind but I have taken breaks due to health challenges. The border is absolutely amazing and I might just skip over the others to do this one. I'm going yarn 'hunting' tonight! Will be looking for the needle sizes for both the sport and fingering weights. Umoza


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I know I keep bringing up the Ruxton, but my yarn is calling to me and I thought I might swatch to figure out what size needle I will need to get gauge. Can any test knitter (Dee? Pacific Rose?) tell me what gauge I should get with sport weight yarn? I have 720 yards of my Pashmina (Tosh) so I think I have enough if I match gauge.
> 
> I had to frog back a couple of rows on my Nanciann due to a SSK gone awry, but am back on track with about 8 repeats to No problem about talking about Ruxton. I am just pleased that folks like the design! Talk away!
> 
> My gauge was 4.5 st per inch blocked measured across a row of stockinette. I think with 720 yards you should be fine. I used about 665 yards, and other test knitters used 660 and 620 yards respectively.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I used a sock/fingering yarn and didn't even use 600 yards...60"x30" blocked...58"x29" rested....Using a US 4 (3.5mm) needles...


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

On paper you should have enough yarn - I have knit a couple of projects with pashmina - and needed a lot more than the patterns called for - so .... if you use Pashmina for Ruxton - I would recommend you use one skein for the lace body and then switch to the acorn motif for the second.... otherwise you could run short..... ( that is just my experience )


susantrail said:


> I know I keep bringing up the Ruxton, but my yarn is calling to me and I thought I might swatch to figure out what size needle I will need to get gauge. Can any test knitter (Dee? Pacific Rose?) tell me what gauge I should get with sport weight yarn? I have 720 yards of my Pashmina (Tosh) so I think I have enough if I match gauge.
> 
> I had to frog back a couple of rows on my Nanciann due to a SSK gone awry, but am back on track with about 8 repeats to go. It does look lovely, even before blocking.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> On paper you should have enough yarn - I have knit a couple of projects with pashmina - and needed a lot more than the patterns called for - so .... if you use Pashmina for Ruxton - I would recommend you use one skein for the lace body and then switch to the acorn motif for the second.... otherwise you could run short..... ( that is just my experience )


Thanks, that is very helpful.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Whoooo-hoooo! I wonder if my husband knows just how easy it is to buy yarn after he goes to bed? I just scored FIVE hanks of Cascade fingering in Painted Adobe for only $25.00! 2200 yards --- enough for several projects. Dee, bring on your new design; I should be ready to go. My Catoctin is finished, blocked and gifted and I only have 4 more repeats on Nanciann. Happy, happy, joy, joy dance happening in Iowa -- Debi


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is my (finally blocked) Catocin Shawl, and I am an unhappy camper! I had a devil of a time pinning it out, and time I finished I spotted an unwanted "design element." I immediately put it in time-out for a few weeks. A few days ago I determined I would be able to fix the offending design element without frogging part of the border. I finally got around to it today, then gathered it up to take some pictures. That's when I saw a dirty spot! It won't brush off and I'm just not in the mood to even think about washing it again. Some day, but not soon.

I used 163 grams, or about 710 yards of Cascade Heritage Silk fingering yarn. Beautiful pattern, Dee, well written as usual, and a relatively easy knit, even the cables, which I don't do often.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Eqlady :FABULOUS!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Whoooo-hoooo! I wonder if my husband knows just how easy it is to buy yarn after he goes to bed? I just scored FIVE hanks of Cascade fingering in Painted Adobe for only $25.00! 2200 yards --- enough for several projects. Dee, bring on your new design; I should be ready to go. My Catoctin is finished, blocked and gifted and I only have 4 more repeats on Nanciann. Happy, happy, joy, joy dance happening in Iowa -- Debi


Where on earth were you shopping???


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Eqlady :FABULOUS!


Thanks, UmozaBeads. What are you working on? I haven't picked up my knitting in a few weeks. My arthritis has been alerting me to its presence and I thought rest would help. It didn't, so I'm back at it today.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Here is my (finally blocked) Catocin Shawl, and I am an unhappy camper! I had a devil of a time pinning it out, and time I finished I spotted an unwanted "design element." I immediately put it in time-out for a few weeks. A few days ago I determined I would be able to fix the offending design element without frogging part of the border. I finally got around to it today, then gathered it up to take some pictures. That's when I saw a dirty spot! It won't brush off and I'm just not in the mood to even think about washing it again. Some day, but not soon.
> 
> I used 163 grams, or about 710 yards of Cascade Heritage Silk fingering yarn. Beautiful pattern, Dee, well written as usual, and a relatively easy knit, even the cables, which I don't do often.


That is perfection! The yarn looks so crisp. You did a wonderful job with it. I love that soft blue color. It is really gorgeous!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And yes, it is a pain in the butt to block these crescent shawls. Sorry about the design element... I had a couple of unwanted "design elements" in my gold Ruxton shawl. I had completely missed a yarn over in the body section, but I was able to yank a hole in it where the yarn over belongs and sew it in place. There was another issue too! Grrrgggh. I knew I was not going to reknit 3/4 of that shawl just to fix that yarn over. And I really have to look for it now. It is just soooo frustrating when you are sure you got it right the first time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Here is my (finally blocked) Catocin Shawl, and I am an unhappy camper!


You shouldn't be. It's beautiful! No one will know anything about the "design element" & the "spot"; all they'll see is the great craftsmanship.
I love the shade & the knitting looks great.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You shouldn't be. It's beautiful! No one will know anything about the "design element" & the "spot"; all they'll see is the great craftsmanship.
> I love the shade & the knitting looks great.


I agree. It is gorgeous and no-one but you will notice the "design eement" and spot. They wil be too busy admiring the fantastic skill and beautiful colour. :thumbup:


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

EqLady, it looks beautiful to me. Love the color...I know I have plenty of "wrong" design elements that were just too much trouble to fix once found...couldn't t b helped this time around... Yours looks great!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Kay, I want to apologize. I've been finalizing the Ruxton pattern and doing a ton of proofing and didn't read your message properly. I thought you said you were a happy camper... I see I missed the "un" part of the sentence. And my eyes missed the reference to the spot.

How the heck did a spot get on there??? You should be able to "spot" clean it and just pin out that area to dry. You won't have to redo the whole shawl. I'm sure that would work okay once your blood pressure about the whole thing goes down a bit. 

I stand by my original comments since the shawl is really beautiful. I feel so bad for you. I know you've worked so hard on this shawl.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, Dee, and everyone else. I know the spot wasn't there when the piece was pinned out, so somewhere between the guest room and the living room is where it "acquired" the spot. Any suggestions what to wash the area in? I soaked it in Eucalan before blocking but I don't remember anything about it cleaning.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I wonder if just simple soap and water to spot clean it... I suppose it depends on what the spot is, but that might b a good start!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Thanks, Dee, and everyone else. I know the spot wasn't there when the piece was pinned out, so somewhere between the guest room and the living room is where it "acquired" the spot. Any suggestions what to wash the area in? I soaked it in Eucalan before blocking but I don't remember anything about it cleaning.


How big is it, the spot I mean? How about try diluting Eucalan first and spot clean with that. If not, and if it is a grease stain, then go with dishwashing liquid that has a degreaser in it like Dawn and dilute it down and spot clean with that. I can't imagine that wouldn't work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Eqlady, love your shawl. You did a fantastic job. It looks so elegant! 

Sue


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> How big is it, the spot I mean? How about try diluting Eucalan first and spot clean with that. If not, and if it is a grease stain, then go with dishwashing liquid that has a degreaser in it like Dawn and dilute it down and spot clean with that. I can't imagine that wouldn't work.


Dee, the spot is about the size of a dime - it doesn't look greasy at all, just a dark smudge. I'll try the Eucalan first, then Dawn, and see what happens. I'm sure my blood pressure was up - I was fuming!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Eqlady, love your shawl. You did a fantastic job. It looks so elegant!
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue - I aspire to be as good a knitter and as creative as you! One of these days, I'll try to create my own lace pattern, but right now I'm enjoying just reading about it.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

So Dee a we still on for the 2nd for the Ruxton?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Dee, the spot is about the size of a dime - it doesn't look greasy at all, just a dark smudge. I'll try the Eucalan first, then Dawn, and see what happens. I'm sure my blood pressure was up - I was fuming!


If it makes you feel any better, and this is not knitting related but I sure used a lot of Dawn.... I "lost" a pork roast that I'd bought on Monday here in Virginia in the HOT end of summer, and "found" it yesterday: in the front seat of my car!!!! OMG!!!! Calling CSI clean up crew!!! Thank goodness no rotted pork goo dripped through to the seat. Still, it will probably be winter before that smell goes away. I had to wash all the leather and vinyl with Dawn and water, used lots of Febreze and then put Starbucks French Roast in shallow containers last night. It's better, but that new car smell is definitely history. :XD: Thank goodness I am working from home now and don't leave the house too often.

Now don't you feel better? You could have left a pork chop on it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> So Dee a we still on for the 2nd for the Ruxton?


Yep... it is actually ready to go now... for the first time I am ahead of schedule, but I want a September release for Ravelry so 9/2 is it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow!! How did you ever manage to lose a pork roast? You are so lucky that it didn't drip. I am sure the smell would be bad enough. Today it did seem that summer was back here for real again in Virginia.

Sue


stevieland said:


> If it makes you feel any better, and this is not knitting related but I sure used a lot of Dawn.... I "lost" a pork roast that I'd bought on Monday here in Virginia in the HOT end of summer, and "found" it yesterday: in the front seat of my car!!!! OMG!!!! Calling CSI clean up crew!!! Thank goodness no rotted pork goo dripped through to the seat. Still, it will probably be winter before that smell goes away. I had to wash all the leather and vinyl with Dawn and water, used lots of Febreze and then put Starbucks French Roast in shallow containers last night. It's better, but that new car smell is definitely history. :XD: Thank goodness I am working from home now and don't leave the house too often.
> 
> Now don't you feel better? You could have left a pork chop on it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wow!! How did you ever manage to lose a pork roast? You are so lucky that it didn't drip. I am sure the smell would be bad enough. Today it did seem that summer was back here for real again in Virginia.
> 
> Sue


Yeah, I know. I picked up some groceries on Monday but put the meat in the front with me since it was very hot and I didn't want to put it in the hot trunk. I usually have a cooler back there but not that day. And I guess i grabbed all the other bags but forgot that one. The cable guy was in the house fixing the cable and I rushed in since my technologically challenged husband (who still cannot figure out how to work the "new" 3-year-old remote control) was there alone and not to trusted to relay what was wrong with the cable box. :?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

My fear isn't forgetting some of the groceries, but forgetting to drop the bag of trash off at the compactor on my way to run errands. I haven't done it yet, but one day...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok I am sold on the Ruxton. I have been without internet for 2 months. I came back and WOW there is so much going on and so many pretty shawls done! I have 2 more Holbrooks done. A white one and a dark blue cashmere one. I have Nadira on the needles again for myself and a Catoctin in blues. I still have yet to keep a shawl for myself. 

Oh and I started college two weeks ago. 52 years old is not too old right? Darn hard to find a job with out a college education and I don't want to go back to driving a truck. I would have a hard time because I just found out I am a diabetic. So much fun, NOT!!

Will post pics of the white and blue Holbrooks soon.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It's never too late to improve yourself. I am the some post graduate courses in psychology to keep current even though I am supposed to be 'retired'. Good luck you will be just fine. Umoza


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> It's never too late to improve yourself. I am the some post graduate courses in psychology to keep current even though I am supposed to be 'retired'. Good luck you will be just fine. Umoza


Thanks Umoza, it was a bit intimidating the first day. I figure if I could learn to drive an 18 wheeler-college should be easy! Lol


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Thanks Umoza, it was a bit intimidating the first day. I figure if I could learn to drive an 18 wheeler-college should be easy! Lol


It will be easy, Dreamfli, because you want to be there. When I was unemployed about a dozen years ago, I took (and aced) a managerial accounting course, just because I had always wanted to. I think you reach an age where you just enjoy learning. Good luck to you!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

EqLady said:


> It will be easy, Dreamfli, because you want to be there. When I was unemployed about a dozen years ago, I took (and aced) a managerial accounting course, just because I had always wanted to. I think you reach an age where you just enjoy learning. Good luck to you!


Thank you EqLady. I finally caught up and am making good grades so I feel better about it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok I am sold on the Ruxton. I have been without internet for 2 months. I came back and WOW there is so much going on and so many pretty shawls done! I have 2 more Holbrooks done. A white one and a dark blue cashmere one. I have Nadira on the needles again for myself and a Catoctin in blues. I still have yet to keep a shawl for myself.
> 
> Oh and I started college two weeks ago. 52 years old is not too old right? Darn hard to find a job with out a college education and I don't want to go back to driving a truck. I would have a hard time because I just found out I am a diabetic. So much fun, NOT!!
> 
> Will post pics of the white and blue Holbrooks soon.


You are not too old!!! Good for you! I am very impressed. Just because we are over 50 doesn't mean that we can't do new and exciting things to improve ourselves. I personally feel that my own mind has never been sharper. You go girl!

Now, about that diabetes, that is a challenging thing to deal with for sure. Take care of yourself, and do everything the doctor says, okay???


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Just wanted to give everyone the heads up that the Ruxton KAL is now live.. Here is a link to it:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197162-1.html

I'm hoping that people can find it now that there is a separate KAL section. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> You are not too old!!! Good for you! I am very impressed. Just because we are over 50 doesn't mean that we can't do new and exciting things to improve ourselves. I personally feel that my own mind has never been sharper. You go girl!
> 
> Now, about that diabetes, that is a challenging thing to deal with for sure. Take care of yourself, and do everything the doctor says, okay???


Thank you so much for the support. I sure was scared the first week. My Paralegal instructor sent me an atta girl email this morning that really picked up my spirits.

Diabetes is pill and diet controlled. Now that I have cut out all the sweets I have trouble keeping my blood sugar high enough. LOL but its all good, weight is going down and I feel much better so it is a nice improvement.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> the Ruxton KAL is now live...


Yeah! 
I sooo want to get started however, I got antsy waiting for the Ruxton release & started another Catoctin. It's in burgundy Arctic Merino by Ice Yarns. (It looks a bit like KnitPicks Stroll Glimmer.) Although it is labelled #2, it is finer than the #1 that I used for my first Catoctin. I have decided to do a fifth repeat of the body chart - now on row 19.
Before that, I also did another Patons Lace shawl but it isn't nearly as big as I had hoped. Blocking will make it grow but not enough.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen, both are beautiful. I love the colors!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> jscaplen, both are beautiful. I love the colors!


Thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yeah!
> I sooo want to get started however, I got antsy waiting for the Ruxton release & started another Catoctin. It's in burgundy Arctic Merino by Ice Yarns. (It looks a bit like KnitPicks Stroll Glimmer.) Although it is labelled #2, it is finer than the #1 that I used for my first Catoctin. I have decided to do a fifth repeat of the body chart - now on row 19.
> Before that, I also did another Patons Lace shawl but it isn't nearly as big as I had hoped. Blocking will make it grow but not enough.


I bet that first shawl grows a lot more than you think. That lace pattern has a lot of yarn overs and so will stretch a bunch. What a pretty little shawl! Love those colors.

And that new Catoctin color is really nice. I can't wait to see it! Those yarn classifications are really not that helpful, are they?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I bet that first shawl grows a lot more than you think.


I hope so but I think that I'll have to find someone pretty slim to give it to.


> What a pretty little shawl! Love those colors.


I have one other colourway of that Patons Lace (Sachet) & I think that I will do the same pattern as the blue one that a did last month. I think that you might know how it is: the price was good & the colours very difficult to choose/refuse...


> And that new Catoctin color is really nice. I can't wait to see it!


There is a bit of a sheen in it that doesn't show up in the photo - also burgundy so it is fairly subtle. I am wondering if I will need to steam block it: only 48% wool.


> Those yarn classifications are really not that helpful, are they?


The label also indicates 50g/328y (as opposed to 100g/462y for the Stroll Fingering) which gives the truer picture. (I have learned so much about yarns since I joined in on the Nanciann.)


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I have a new lap top and finally, FINALLY have the option to share some pictures. I bet Dee thinks I just buy patterns and talk about knitting but never really get anything done. So here goes; my version of her Catoctin, worked in Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton on size 6 needles. It took most of 4 skeins -- all but one yard of the 880 I bought which is good because the yarn store closed shortly after I bought the yarn. Dang it; I figured out how to post pictures in a new topic -- how do I add them in a quick reply? I can't see an add photo button. Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I have a new lap top and finally, FINALLY have the option to share some pictures. I bet Dee thinks I just buy patterns and talk about knitting but never really get anything done. So here goes; my version of her Catoctin, worked in Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton on size 6 needles. It took most of 4 skeins -- all but one yard of the 880 I bought which is good because the yarn store closed shortly after I bought the yarn. Dang it; I figured out how to post pictures in a new topic -- how do I add them in a quick reply? I can't see an add photo button. Debi


Debi, good things are worth waiting for that is all I can say here.. because that Catoctin is the cat's meow!!! What a gorgeous color, great stitch definition.. those cables really pop out in the cotton. I think for some reason one uses more yarn with cotton because of the lack of elasticity. I know I knit a lot looser with cotton, so that is I guess why you used so much. One yard... oh my, that is getting into heart attach country when you were knitting those final rows I'm sure.

I just love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

P.S. You seemed to have figured out your photo posting, but PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

What a pretty shawl. I love the colour. I've been sort of considering making a cotton shawl for a while but keep shying away. How is it to block?


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Debi, your shawl is absolutely stunning. Beautiful work.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What a pretty shawl. I love the colour. I've been sort of considering making a cotton shawl for a while but keep shying away. How is it to block?


Well, after a 15 minute soak. it was QUITE heavy lifting out of the water and I had to be careful not to twist or wring out all the excess water. Once on the mat with wire and pins, it acted much like any other --- but the drying time was much longer and we are in the middle of a 5 week stretch of no rain; can't blame it on the humidity. On the other hand, once thoroughly bone dry and unpinned, the points and shape hold up beautifully! Very pleased with the sheen, drape, and blocking of the ultra pima cotton but for myself, would try to find a lighter weight. Debi


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Debi. I'm going to have to try it out. I have some lovely Katia 4 ply cottons which have been perfect for knitting baby clothes. The colours are so pretty and it feels so soft. I think I'll try a shawl for myself as an experiment.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Debi, beautiful shawl. Love that colour.
Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> my version of her Catoctin, worked in Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton


Beautiful shawl!
The colour makes it look so delicate. It must feel lovely in that cotton.
Scary to arrive at the end with just a yard left ;-)


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I have a new lap top and finally, FINALLY have the option to share some pictures. I bet Dee thinks I just buy patterns and talk about knitting but never really get anything done. So here goes; my version of her Catoctin, worked in Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton on size 6 needles. It took most of 4 skeins -- all but one yard of the 880 I bought which is good because the yarn store closed shortly after I bought the yarn. Dang it; I figured out how to post pictures in a new topic -- how do I add them in a quick reply? I can't see an add photo button. Debi


REALLY - VERY, VERY PRETTY..... GREAT JOB..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Debi, a beautiful Catoctin in a beautiful shade of blue. WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yeah!
> I sooo want to get started however, I got antsy waiting for the Ruxton release & started another Catoctin. It's in burgundy Arctic Merino by Ice Yarns. (It looks a bit like KnitPicks Stroll Glimmer.) Although it is labelled #2, it is finer than the #1 that I used for my first Catoctin. I have decided to do a fifth repeat of the body chart - now on row 19.
> Before that, I also did another Patons Lace shawl but it isn't nearly as big as I had hoped. Blocking will make it grow but not enough.


Yes, maybe you know someone very petit for the Patons Lace Shawl. But maybe it would serve real well as a scarf when Winter comes. I've used my Liz as a scarf, and it keeps my neck real warm.

Can't wait to see the Catoctin all blocked out in her glory.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Here is my completed Catoctin! Tried to get a bit "artsy," but didn't quite work! Hope you can see it well enough. I really like it...Now I am back to my Ruxton which is coming along.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> Here is my completed Catoctin!


Absolutely beautiful work!
What a lovely rich blue!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you, jscaplen...you can't really see the mistakes! I barely can myself, so that is good!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Here is my completed Catoctin.


Love it. That colour is beautiful. What yarn and colourway did you use? You did a great job. I'm sure you will enjoy wearing it and receive many compliments.

Sue


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Sue...I used Berroco Ultra Alpaca Fine, Cobalt Mix. I enjoyed the yarn, but it did keep splitting...kind of annoying, but for the most part it was a nice yarn to work with.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Here is my completed Catoctin! Tried to get a bit "artsy," but didn't quite work! Hope you can see it well enough. I really like it...Now I am back to my Ruxton which is coming along.


What a rich and royal looking shawl! I am sure you will receive many well deserved compliments wearing it! Debi


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

thank you Debi!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful work, and such a rich color!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

A beautiful shawl! That's a wonderful blue. If we can't see any mistakes, no one else will see them for sure!!! Great knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> A beautiful shawl! If we can't see any mistakes, no one else will see them for sure!!!
> 
> That's what I'm hoping! Thanks. ;-)


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

thank you eqlady!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Debi, your shawl is beautiful...love the color. So many gorgeous blues!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Debi, your shawl is beautiful...love the color. So many gorgeous blues!


Thanks! My Nanciann is blue too --- this one is in fingering weight in a subtle variegated shades of blue that remind me of my favorite faded jeans. Almost 2/3 done, I put aside to do the Catoctin, but will get back to it soon. I like to wear blue! Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I promised myself that I wasnt going to bed this evening until I finished my Catoctin. I made it - just short of 2am. Now I am allowed to start my second Ruxton  My first Ruxton is stretched out on the spare bed. Hopefully, pix of both tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Heres a picture of my burgundy Catoctin - waiting to be blocked. First I have to go release my Ruxton from its pins. This one seems really wide - but not so long through the spine. I did an extra repeat of chart 2 because the yarn was a bit finer.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heres a picture of my burgundy Catoctin - waiting to be blocked. First I have to go release my Ruxton from its pins. This one seems really wide - but not so long through the spine. I did an extra repeat of chart 2 because the yarn was a bit finer.


oooh - I love it! Just how fine was the yarn you used? The cables seem to still have the needed body. Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> oooh - I love it!


Thanks.


> Just how fine was the yarn you used? Debi


The label says that it is #2 but it is a 50g ball with 300m - i.e. 328yds. That seems to be bordering on lace weight - or at least very light fingering, according to what I can figure.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heres a picture of my burgundy Catoctin - waiting to be blocked.
> 
> beautiful!! I love the color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> beautiful!! I love the color.


Thank you. It is not evident in the photo, but there is a shiny fleck in the fibre which creates a lovely effect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Heres a picture of my burgundy Catoctin - waiting to be blocked.


Oh - it just occurred to me as I was about to start the blocking...
Fibre content is:48% Merino wool, 25% Polyamide 27% Acrylic.
Will this hold a wet block or should it be steamed?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Since it is 52% synthetic, I would say steam.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Since it is 52% synthetic, I would say steam.


Thank you.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you.


Jane, why don't you PM Pacific Rose? She's blocked gorgeous lace shawls knit out of acrylic with fabulous results. There would be no guessing then.............


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Jane, why don't you PM Pacific Rose?


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Here is my completed Catoctin! Tried to get a bit "artsy," but didn't quite work! Hope you can see it well enough. I really like it...Now I am back to my Ruxton which is coming along.


Suzanne, WOW!!! That is one stunning Catoctin! That color is just wonderful. You did an outstanding job. I love it. And your pics really show off the shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heres a picture of my burgundy Catoctin - waiting to be blocked. First I have to go release my Ruxton from its pins. This one seems really wide - but not so long through the spine. I did an extra repeat of chart 2 because the yarn was a bit finer.


That is a lovely color as well. I can't wait to see that blocked. You are knitting so many of my shawls! I am really honored.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> You are knitting so many of my shawls! I am really honored.


I am really enjoying the learning experience.
What weight & type of yarn do you recommend for the shawls that you are designing now? I want to make sure that I am ready to roll.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am really enjoying the learning experience.
> What weight & type of yarn do you recommend for the shawls that you are designing now? I want to make sure that I am ready to roll.


The one I am working on now that will begin being tested next week can use fingering, sport, or even lace weight. It will have similar sizing as Ruxton and so use about the same amount for the same size, at least I am anticipating that! As far as yarn type, I would say pretty much the same as for my other shawls... just nothing too variegated. I figure that will be published in about a month or so.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> The one I am working on now ...I figure that will be published in about a month or so.


So - time enough to do my second Ruxton.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Suzanne, WOW!!! That is one stunning Catoctin! That color is just wonderful. You did an outstanding job. I love it. And your pics really show off the shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Dee...I am so pleased to have learned to read charts...you make it very non-threatening! And it was fun to do the border and another learning experience.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I think that I might have hit upon a new shape for a shawl. Looks kind of like a bat.

Anyway, I steamed it & am hoping that it works. Following PacificRoses advice I turned it face down on the towels. Good thing that I did because I discovered one of those technical difficulties: a running stitch - from a star stitch. I dont think that I would have seen it otherwise. Now fixed & totally imperceptible.
I didnt intend to be too forceful with it but it kept growing & growing. I was afraid that it would work its way off the bed. Id put in the pins in one section & come back to another & pull it further. Dont know if there was any screaming from my shawl cause the screaming from my fingers would have drowned it out. I ran out of T-pins. Gotta order more - now that I am getting serious about knitting shawls.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My burgundy Catoctin - free from the pins.
Artic Merino by Ice Yarns: 48% Merino wool, 25% Polyamide, 27 % Acrylic; 50g / 328y. Although it is labelled #2, it is finer than the #1 that I used for my first Catoctin in Stroll Fingering. I did a fifth repeat of the body chart.
Pre-blocking, it was 20.5 down the spine & 66 wide. Now it is 29 X 67.
The pictures might not show the true colour - they dont on my monitor, anyway. It is a true burgundy.
I love the border on this shawl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful! I really love the colour. You did a fantastic job, knitting and blocking.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My burgundy Catoctin - free from the pins.
> Artic Merino by Ice Yarns: 48% Merino wool, 25% Polyamide, 27 % Acrylic; 50g / 328y. Although it is labelled #2, it is finer than the #1 that I used for my first Catoctin in Stroll Fingering. I did a fifth repeat of the body chart.
> Pre-blocking, it was 20.5 down the spine & 66 wide. Now it is 29 X 67.
> The pictures might not show the true colour - they dont on my monitor, anyway. It is a true burgundy.
> I love the border on this shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful! I really love the colour. You did a fantastic job, knitting and blocking.


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My burgundy Catoctin - free from the pins.
> Artic Merino by Ice Yarns: 48% Merino wool, 25% Polyamide, 27 % Acrylic; 50g / 328y. Although it is labelled #2, it is finer than the #1 that I used for my first Catoctin in Stroll Fingering. I did a fifth repeat of the body chart.
> Pre-blocking, it was 20.5 down the spine & 66 wide. Now it is 29 X 67.
> The pictures might not show the true colour - they dont on my monitor, anyway. It is a true burgundy.
> I love the border on this shawl.


Really lovely! I love the way your shrubbery is the same color... and your photos all look so nice. That is a truly beautiful Catoctin. The stitch definition is really nice for that yarn too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Really lovely!


Thank you, Dee.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Suzanne18 and jscaplen I love both of your shawls - lovely colours and beautiful workmanship. hats off to you both.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Suzanne18 and jscaplen I love both of your shawls - lovely colours and beautiful workmanship. hats off to you both.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some brain picking: Has anyone done the Catoctin in sport weight? (This may have come up in the discussion but that would be kind of difficult to sift through.) 
Would 3 Chart 2 repeats be enough? 
How much yarn did you use?


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you


Thank you and jscaplen, yours is beautiful!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Suzanne18 and jscaplen I love both of your shawls - lovely colours and beautiful workmanship. hats off to you both.


I really have to learn how to work with this reply system better! Thank you Linda!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> ... and jscaplen, yours is beautiful!


Thank you, suzanne18


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some brain picking: Has anyone done the Catoctin in sport weight? (This may have come up in the discussion but that would be kind of difficult to sift through.)
> Would 3 Chart 2 repeats be enough?
> How much yarn did you use?


i don't think anyone has. It depends on how big you want it. Sport weight might add about 8" on the wingspan, but that is a wild guess. So you might be fine with 3, particularly if you go to US7 needles. It depends on the weight of the sport weight. Don't you wish there was darn standardization??? So frustrating. Such a big range.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> i don't think anyone has.


So if I did one, would that make me a test knitter?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Here's my Catoctin.

Yarn: Araucania Itata, fingering weight, 100 grams, 430 yards per hank, a total of 713 yards.

Needle: Size 6 (US) - bind off border: one size 8 dpn

Finished measurements, relaxed after blocking: 64 across from tip to tip, by 20 down the middle back.

Another winning design by our Dee O'Keefe (Stevieland on KP).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/catoctin-shawl

This was a fun knit. After the body was completed and I was ready to knit on the border, I put in a lifeline, and that was a good thing. I found I had to rip back a ways, (twice, grrrrrrr...) and that lifeline preserved the live stitches of the body without me suffering heart palpitations.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

CathyAnn,

That's beautiful. You did a super job. I love that colour.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Here's my Catoctin.
> 
> Yarn: Araucania Itata, fingering weight, 100 grams, 430 yards per hank, a total of 713 yards.
> 
> ...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

that is just beautiful...what a great color. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

ooooh - how pretty! That colorway of blue is going to go with jeans as well as dress up a nice outfit. Great job blocking too! Debi


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

I love your shawl. Thank goodness for lifelines.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Here's my Catoctin.


This is absolutely gorgeous. Love the colourway & such great knitting & blocking! 
You really know how to display your work.


> Yarn: Araucania Itata, fingering weight,


As soon as I saw this I thought of Nanciann's "strawberry shortcake" shawl so I had to recheck her yarn - Araucania Huasco.
I had already checked a source for that but can't find anything that delivers here or at least with reasonable rates. Those colourways are mouthwatering.
The Catoctin - with that lovely border - is my favourite so far & I do foresee a third one in my near future. Gotta find a great yarn like this!!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some brain picking: Has anyone done the Catoctin in sport weight? (This may have come up in the discussion but that would be kind of difficult to sift through.)
> Would 3 Chart 2 repeats be enough?
> How much yarn did you use?


I did mine in Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton on size 6US needles -- classified as a sport weight; but actually feels like a heavy sport weight. Knitted according to directions, it did come out a substantial size but as it was intended for a gift for a generous sized dear friend of mine, that was all to the good. I did not get measurements before sending it off but I know it took over 800 yards yarn, closer to 900. I would say it was a good 72" across tho. Hope this helps. Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> I did mine in Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton ... Hope this helps.


Yes - thank you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl. A very pretty colour.


----------



## EllaY87 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

